# CubeCast Podcast Thread - Episode 24 released!



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Show Stream: Justin.tv/cubecast
Hosts: Andrew Kang, Thom Barlow
Regular Guests: Dan Cohen, David Woner
Website: www.cubecastpodcast.com/
Email: [email protected]

*All questions can be asked on our website: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com*

*Subscribe to Podcast:*
Itunes


Spoiler



http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/cubecast-podcast/id392061842


Zune


Spoiler



Open Zune
Click on Podcasts
Click on Add a Podcast (bottom left of screen)
Copy and paste this link:
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/storage/feed.rss


*Episodes*


Spoiler



Episode 1: Joey Gouly
Episode 2: Feliks Zemdegs
Episode 3: Chris Hardwick
Episode 4: Rowe Hessler 
Episode 5: Mike Hughey
Episode 6: Sarah Strong
Episode 7: Stefan Huber
Episode 8: Jules "Waffle" Manalang
Episode 9: Patrick Kelly 
Episode 10: Stefan Pochmann
Episode 11: Chris Bird
Episode 12: Chris Tran
Episode 13: Dan Cohen
Episode 14: Statchu Korick
Episode 15: Erik Akkersdijk
Episode 16: Frank Morris
Episode 17: Joey Gouly
Episode 18: Anthony Brooks



*Guest List*


Spoiler



Adam Morgan
KOII Cubers
Tristan Wright
Phillip Espinoza
David Woner
Bob Burton
Shotaro Makisumi
Turbo
Izovire
Harris Chan



CubeCast 1-10 Montage (by Sarah Strong):
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/home/2010/12/13/cubecast-1-10-best-moments-by-sarah-strong.html


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

oyay


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey! New episode. I'll take a listen later. Can't wait for Rowe's guest appearance.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Listening right now!

Haha "It motivated me to _almost_ start learning"


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2010)

YO I PLAY STARCRAFT! so do i <3


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahaahaha. 4 people asked the same thing I did.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 18, 2010)

JOHN TANANAS

Also who is Michael Perkins?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 18, 2010)

*sniffle* I am not a slug... *sniffle*

Loved the podcast mangs. Good stuff


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Buy shirts folks! If not enough people buy, i lose money


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 18, 2010)

You got my name right.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 18, 2010)

How many more need bought Andrew? I'll be buying one soon, if not tonight, within the next few nights.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm asian and I can do anything what. (I'm actually asian what are you jealous)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> How many more need bought Andrew? I'll be buying one soon, if not tonight, within the next few nights.



As many as possible . Ideally, 50.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahauihvpoivadhvdfswoijmvlvhfs 

Laser Bunneh!


----------



## teller (Jul 18, 2010)

A pleasure again!

Andrew, in the company of Barlow and Hardwick, you're kind of out of your league sometimes. This is not a criticism; if I were in your shoes, I'd probably be in a similar position. I appreciate how you're comfortable with your humility and just play the straight man and let them talk and ask questions when you don't understand something--you probably don't realize how many listeners are silently asking the same things. Good hosting.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 18, 2010)

I orgasmed at the music in between segments. A certain one in particular. 

But yeah, really good. I enjoyed the BLD stuff, because I can't do BLD, because my brain hurts.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

Oshi- nearly forgot;


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

Now that's some fancy equipment.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2010)

lol 1:17:50


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2010)

THIS WAS A TRIUMPH


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

I downloaded it but I only got the first hour 2 minutes...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 18, 2010)

Whenever I click the link, it gives me a 404 error. Whenever I download it, my media player can't play it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M5ZYM7MP <- i uploaded it


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Oshi- nearly forgot;



Lol, its better than nothing


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Whenever I click the link, it gives me a 404 error. Whenever I download it, my media player can't play it.



Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 18, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I click the link, it gives me a 404 error. Whenever I download it, my media player can't play it.
> ...



I'm scared.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M5ZYM7MP <- i uploaded it



Thank you. I'll try this. Hope fully I can get the whole thing this time.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow Chris Hardwick totally doesn't sound like what I think he sounds like O.O


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Wow Chris Hardwick totally doesn't sound like what I *think* he sounds like O.O



thought?
and me either...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 18, 2010)

andrew the podcast won't download and i can't listen to it on the website


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

That mic has seen better days...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> andrew the podcast won't download and i can't listen to it on the website





jms_gears1 said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M5ZYM7MP <- i uploaded it


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > andrew the podcast won't download and i can't listen to it on the website
> ...



it takes a long time to download


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm working on fixing it atm.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

should be working now on the front page.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thom: "All I need is IRC" <3


----------



## irontwig (Jul 18, 2010)

Great show, guys. Btw Akimoto's method is 4 columns, D center, FL-1dedge, finish up F3L, CLL, ELL. And "Ville" has two syllables.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

Delicious!

irontwig; his execution is different from that IIRC


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Delicious!


hahahhaha


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> THIS WAS A TRIUMPH



HUGE SUCCESS


Lolbenisbanned


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS WAS A TRIUMPH
> ...



for no reason


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Delicious!
> 
> irontwig; his execution is different from that IIRC



...lol

Nice show once again


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 18, 2010)

Buy t shirts folks!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Buy t shirts folks!


Threaten! It's the only way.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 19, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Buy t shirts folks!



did you fix the site??


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hard cheese, haha. C'mon Thom.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Buy t shirts folks!
> ...



Episode 3 should be working on the front page. Download section has yet to be fixed. Store is also working.


----------



## blah (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh god I need to make a how to pronounce Chinese cubers' names video.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 19, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



yay


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

The CubeCast T shirts are out. You can get them here: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/Store.php

They are 15 each with free shipping. You will get them early to mid August in the mail.

We really really really really really really really really really really really really need your support (more than you think)!

Keep the CubeCast alive and breathing!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Andrew do you like Square-1


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

blah said:


> Oh god I need to make a how to pronounce Chinese cubers' names video.


YESU


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 19, 2010)

i rofl at andrew's answer to my question


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 19, 2010)

laser bunneh <3
sela's question to andrew was the best.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> laser bunneh <3
> sela's question to andrew was the best.



which was originally a waffo question to emiry wang D:<


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad you are enjoying the quickfire questions . 

P.S. Buy tshirts please~


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > laser bunneh <3
> ...



oh well den waffle and his question :3


----------



## riffz (Jul 19, 2010)

I HAVE A ZUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

riffz said:


> I HAVE A ZUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!



PRO


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 19, 2010)

pjk said:


> Hard cheese, haha. C'mon Thom.



I lol'd hard. 

So why did ben get banned, because Thom said so? I liek the power of Thom now.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> irontwig; his execution is different from that IIRC



Example solve:
http://web.archive.org/web/20051215194936/http://rokumentai.akimoto3.com/video/4x4-2-sol.wmv

Speed solve: 
http://web.archive.org/web/20051215194936/http://rokumentai.akimoto3.com/video/revbyma4.asf


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahaha! I think I am the "guy who opens his mouth" 
Actually I did this when he finished his solve, not when he donned the blindfold. 

Currently listening on


----------



## radmin (Jul 19, 2010)

What a great podcast! 
I was cracking up at the bacon-vs-cubing part.

Chris Hardwick was a great guest.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Spread the word about the podcast folks! TO ALL DA CUBING FORUMZ!!!


----------



## Forte (Jul 21, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Spread the word about the podcast folks! TO ALL DA CUBING FORUMZ!!!



this is the only one i know of loool


----------



## jiggy (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been away for a few days, so I only just had the chance to listen to this. Another great show, loved it! Chris was an excellent guest. =)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm going to bring up names again, because you pronounced mine wrong, .
its prunounced like Huv-land, not hawv-land


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Episode 2 is gone.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Episode 2 is gone.



ugh, i'll fix it later tonight.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 22, 2010)

You should sell the shirts at nationals.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally got the time to listen to the episode. Very entertaing. Your are so funny Andrew. "I'm asian, I can do anything." Yep yep!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2010)

I like Chris' laugh.
After the quick fire questions started, I was basically crying w/ laughter.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> You should sell the shirts at nationals.



That's the plan. I'll probably run short though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > You should sell the shirts at nationals.
> ...


You're Asian - you get can play that card.
Heh. Asian jokes.
But on-topic, how many people have ordered so far? Am curious.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2010)

My favourite:

"It is a cubelike object that doesn't turn like a 3x3, it makes me immediately angry."

 Andrew, post your progress of learning BLD!!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> My favourite:
> 
> "It is a cubelike object that doesn't turn like a 3x3, it makes me immediately angry."
> 
> Andrew, post your progress of learning BLD!!!



I will start after US 2010. I am focusing on my main events atm so I can perform my best at the competition.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 24, 2010)

It's win (that's what I'm made of ), not nuh-win or however you said it.  I thought you were Asian? 

Jk, and I've got a bunch more quickfire questions (somewhat decent this time ).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 24, 2010)

Please send in more questions and quickfire questions!
Please send in more questions and quickfire questions!
Please send in more questions and quickfire questions!
Please send in more questions and quickfire questions!
Please send in more questions and quickfire questions!

General questions: [email protected]
Quickfire Questions
Ask Thom: send it to Andrew - [email protected]
Ask Andrew: send it to Thom - [email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

New episode when?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 25, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> New episode when?


WHEN YOU SEND QUICKFIRE QUESTIONS AND BUY A SHIRT.

Pew pew, I'll think of some tonight and sendy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2010)

Hehe, new episode should be next week. Maybe even early as Monday.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 25, 2010)

Btw folks, cubecastpodcast.com almost has 700 unique visitors! Keep spreading the word~


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2010)

Editing episode 4 now.


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 26, 2010)

I quote Tony the Tiger: "Grrreat"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 26, 2010)

Technical problems. The episode will be delayed a couple days.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2010)

Aw. D:


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Technical problems. The episode will be delayed a couple days.



poo


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 26, 2010)

Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?

It's pretty awesome what you're doing here.

~Chris


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 26, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?
> 
> It's pretty awesome what you're doing here.
> 
> ~Chris



Yes, you should! That would be great for this awesome show!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Technical problems. The episode will be delayed a couple days.



Days? lol did you delete the whole thing?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 27, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Technical problems. The episode will be delayed a couple days.
> ...



Pretty much. I have no idea how it happened. I'm trying to recover it. No luck yet.


----------



## Weston (Jul 27, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...


System restore? I'm not a Windows user so I'm not entirely sure that would work.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 27, 2010)

Weston said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



I think system restore will only affect programs and settings and such. i don't think you will be able to recover lost data.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 27, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?
> 
> It's pretty awesome what you're doing here.
> 
> ~Chris



Don't call it a _youtube_ spotlight, then. Because it's not on youtube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?
> ...


He didn't?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?
> ...



stfu

I'm not retarded.

~Chris


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 27, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



go Chris, COTW is retarded...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 27, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Inb4



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I'd rather shut down. Thanks for the suggestion.....:confused:


----------



## Owen (Jul 27, 2010)

I miss ben... 



Spoiler



not really


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Jul 28, 2010)

yay sarah strong will be a guest, she looks like miranda from lizzie mcguire

i win.


----------



## Forte (Jul 28, 2010)

ronaldraymond2 said:


> yay sarah strong will be a guest, she looks like miranda from lizzie mcguire
> 
> i win.



i look like lizzie from lizzie mcguire can i be a guest


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 28, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> ronaldraymond2 said:
> 
> 
> > yay sarah strong will be a guest, she looks like miranda from lizzie mcguire
> ...



i look like dene from the dene beardsley show can i be a guest


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2010)

ronaldraymond2 said:


> yay sarah strong will be a guest, she looks like miranda from lizzie mcguire


I don't look anything like her.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ronaldraymond2 said:
> 
> 
> > yay sarah strong will be a guest, she looks like miranda from lizzie mcguire
> ...



ya you look like the guy.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Should I throw this into a Spotlight sometime?
> 
> It's pretty awesome what you're doing here.
> 
> ~Chris


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2010)

Listened to #2 and #3: Great show guys!
Keep up the good work.

A suggestion about the cubecast website: could you put up a list of upcoming guests? This should help in getting some relevant questions from listeners.


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Listened to #2 and #3: Great show guys!
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> A suggestion about the cubecast website: could you put up a list of upcoming guests? This should help in getting some relevant questions from listeners.



http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/Download.php
Here you can see upcoming guests.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL, the one tab I did not click...

But as I understand ep 4 is already recorded (and possibly erased) so I still do not know who to send questions for.

OK I read in this thread it may be Sarah Strong but having the upcoming guests featured on the home page of the site would be cool.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> OK I read in this thread it may be Sarah Strong but having the upcoming guests featured on the home page of the site would be cool.


the first post in this thread has the list of the upcoming guests


----------



## joey (Jul 29, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL, the one tab I did not click...
> 
> But as I understand ep 4 is already recorded (and possibly erased) so I still do not know who to send questions for.
> 
> OK I read in this thread it may be Sarah Strong but having the upcoming guests featured on the home page of the site would be cool.



EP4 has just been re-recorded.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2010)

Editting episode 4 now.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Editting episode 4 now.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Editting episode 4 now.



Estimated finish time?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Editting episode 4 now.
> ...



When it's done.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...


It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 29, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



Thissss. COTW acts like an eight year old kid about three-quarters of the time he spends on this forum.
owait... i cant talk.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2010)

Episode 4 released.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea boy


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 4 released.



Yay! I'll take a listen later.


----------



## Tord (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 4 released.



Finally! I have been looking forward to this.
Great work CubeCast crew!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

[email protected] t


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2010)

froo-roof? I just call it the FRU(eff-arr-yu) OLL. 

here ya go:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=364730&postcount=14


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2010)

B' R' U' R U B plz


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 29, 2010)

It's down?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> froo-roof? I just call it the FRU(eff-arr-yu) OLL.



I call it FRUT (pronounced fruit, of course means <F, R, U> T OLL)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 29, 2010)

Link on the website isn't working, and I failed to see it in the thread, or the OP.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Link on the website isn't working, and I failed to see it in the thread, or the OP.



I'll have another working link in 10 minutes


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > froo-roof? I just call it the FRU(eff-arr-yu) OLL.
> ...


i call it Eff Rurf


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2010)

thoughts on episode 4 folks?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> thoughts on episode 4 folks?


That was terrible. Get a real job, like playing StarCraft in Korea!


Was fun.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a lot of background noise in this episode.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

Any idea on when it'll be available on iTunes? I'm on an iPad and megaupload is not idevice friendly.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> There was a lot of background noise in this episode.



Rowe's mic was is computer's internal mic. The background noise you are hearing is the computer's fan lol.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

It sends me to this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2KC99A6

Then what? I download and it does nothing.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> It sends me to this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2KC99A6
> 
> Then what? I download and it does nothing.



Put in the code at the top right. Submit. Wait 40 seconds to download. 

I'm going to fix it later, but this is what I got for now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 30, 2010)

Great podcast once again, I'm glad to have contributed to the show, and i love hearing all these discussions that i can actually learn from, with all the cubing knowledge on this show, you guys could come up with a lot of great things.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > It sends me to this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2KC99A6
> ...


host it on dropbox?


----------



## riffz (Jul 30, 2010)

CRAP IN A HAT


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > It sends me to this: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2KC99A6
> ...



Oh :fp I didn't notice the countdown.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 30, 2010)

I liked it when I could just click on it to play it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great episode as usual


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2010)

Good episode. I may have some quickfire questions in my head.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 30, 2010)

I wanna go on =p


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2010)

AlgorithmaticallyWAT


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I'm not retarded.





Yeah, about that.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I liked it when I could just click on it to play it.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 30, 2010)

Good show, but c'mon Andrew; Niklas, ZZ and Guimond?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2010)

Am dissapoint that he doesn't know who Gaetan Guimond is


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 30, 2010)

I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show


Wait, you SAW the show?
I gotta get me one of them fancy machines!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 30, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I liked it when I could just click on it to play it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not retarded.
> ...



Oh so you do still have something against me. 
For a while there I was worried because you hadn't randomly insulted me for a while.

*phew*

~Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


personally, it made me lower my respect for him. (Hadley)
It's one thing to be a douche.
It's another thing to be a douche for no real reason.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Please keep this thread on topic. No fighting.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Please keep this thread on topic. No fighting.



just finished listening to Rowe's Ep 4. Is quite awesome.

A suggestion I was thinking of, include 5 questions for the guests to quickfire too?
I think it would present a different side of them instead of the cubing side which a lot of people know.

~Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> A suggestion I was thinking of, include 5 questions for the guests to quickfire too?
> I think it would present a different side of them instead of the cubing side which a lot of people know.
> 
> ~Chris


I like this idea. I wouldn't mind being forced to answer random questions when I go on the show.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > A suggestion I was thinking of, include 5 questions for the guests to quickfire too?
> ...


TRIANGLE OR PURPL!?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


FFFFUUUUUUU D:<
grrr, umm, purpl.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm very excited about this episode, it's going to keep me company while I thesis write. I can't get it down though! =( Am I the only one having this issue?

(By the by, I know people _have_ downloaded it already, but I'm wondering if they still can. Please and thank you!)

EDIT: Ugh! I've figured out the problem and am trying to find a work around. Can't wait to be out of halls! =p


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show



It was obviously a recording of his voice, but still a sweet addition to the show.


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show
> ...


>_>


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show
> ...



Wow kid you'z not high up there is ya?

<3 the Cast. I always do.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised to see Mr. T on the show
> ...



OMG I DIDNT KNOW SHERLOCK HOLMES WAS ON ThIS FORUM!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 2, 2010)

I liked the episode, and thanks Andrew and Thom for providing the podcast to the community! You could tell at times that you guys knew that you had said the lines before, and were just plowing through, but it was still entertaining and fun to listen to!

Can't wait for the next interview!

Chris


----------



## Matt S (Aug 2, 2010)

Great job, guys. Even though it was a second take, it still felt fun and spontaneous.

I love the love given to Niklas. My first method used nothing but Niklas and conjugates to solve the corners, so I'll always have a warm spot for it in my heart.

I wonder if Lars Petrus would be willing to be a guest. That would be awesome (not that the other guests aren't awesome also).


----------



## jiggy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm afraid my university's firewall is stopping me from getting this one. If anyone can offer an alternative download point (one that's not a personal storage site) that would be excellent, if not, I'll try and catch up in a few weeks next time I'm at home! No worries! =)


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 4, 2010)

jiggy said:


> . If anyone can offer an alternative download point (one that's not a personal storage site) that would be excellent! =)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

For those who saw, how did you like the livestream?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> For those who saw, how did you like the livestream?



I loved every minute of it, especially Joey's pants!

P.S. I also love the new avatar


----------



## teller (Aug 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> For those who saw, how did you like the livestream?




I'm glad you did it...I couldn't go and it was nice to have a little taste of the experience.

And I still think someone should have agreed to travel back in time and kill the guy who invented mayonnaise...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> For those who saw, how did you like the livestream?



Unfortunately I only saw the 1st day because I was busy during the weekend but I thought it was really good. There was a disappointing lack of Thom though...


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 11, 2010)

As always, the podcast is great. This seems like the place to share this story though: 
Last night, some family was traveling through and we stopped and had dinner together at my grandmother's apartment. I'm not sure how it started, but my dad and uncle had a very long conversation about Asians eating rats, cats, and dogs. My whole family is very white so I don't even know where this came from.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Over the next 2 weeks, I plan on doing a bunch of stuff to make the website/show better. 

Next episode is Mike Hughey!


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2010)

Bad quality was no good.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Bad quality was no good.



If you were talking about the livestream, it was more of a treat for you guys between episodes 4 and 5. I have no money to buy any kind of equipment right now. If you'd like to donate a HD cam I would appreciate it .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 11, 2010)

am like show. And sela said my name riet 8D.
(i can pronounce it right too chester >: O)


----------



## jiggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, it was a good show, fun was had by all. I think I prefer the more structured podcasts, but as a bonus between episodes it was excellent!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey in 2 weeks!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mike Hughey in 2 weeks!



Awesome! I can't wait!

Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey in 2 weeks!
> ...



YES YOU CAN CHRIS. YES YOU CAN!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



I CAN WAIT TOO!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



I AGREE, I CAN WAIT! 

But the more I wait, the more I will be really really really really really happy to hear the interview 

Chris


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



I can't This show should be daily


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



They'd get stale before the first month is up. These are real people you know?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Real people? as opposed to fake people? Dont worry I wasn't serious that's what the  was for. I'm a big fan of sarcasm


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > TeddyKGB said:
> ...



Who are REAL people anyway? Is everything REAL? Are we REAL?! Is there a spoon?!?!
/mindblown



cmhardw said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...


THATS RIGHT CHRIS! STOP LYING TO US!!!! =D


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Im a gay fish



oh look what Andrew put : O!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Im a gay fish
> ...



I like to put fishsticks in my mouth?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Then you're a gay fish. 


Spoiler


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

It's Kanye Kang!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

teller said:


> It's Kanye Kang!



At least I get to make millions autotuning gay fish songs.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > It's Kanye Kang!
> ...




"Hey Rowe, Ima let you finsih your solve but Rowan Kinneavy had one of the best solves of all time! All time!" -- Kanye Kang


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

teller said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > teller said:
> ...



Woah woah woah, let's not make up quotes and put words in my mouth. Only fishsticks please.


----------



## teller (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...




LOL Ok...if I were you I, too, would pretend it never happened.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Andrew, how much in donations have you received so far?
I plan on donating again at some point, but right now must save up for two comps in the near future. And approx 84 cubes for a nats surprise next year. And a bunch of other stuff. But WILL SUPPORT THE PODCAST OF EPIC AWESOMENESS.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Andrew, how much in donations have you received so far?
> I plan on donating again at some point, but right now must save up for two comps in the near future. And approx 84 cubes for a nats surprise next year. And a bunch of other stuff. But WILL SUPPORT THE PODCAST OF EPIC AWESOMENESS.



I have received around 45 dollars so far. People have told me they wanted to donate but couldn't because my paypal is down right now. It's awesome that people think this podcast is something worth paying money for! Of course the show will always stay free, but donations are always truly appreciated.

I will let everyone know when donations are back up. Some kind of stupid indentity problem arose and I'm having trouble fixing it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, how much in donations have you received so far?
> ...


same thing that happened with the plane ticket?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Yes. My account name (Andrew) doesn't match up real name (Chan). The problem is, paypal isn't fixing my problem even though I pretty much gave them all the paperwork. Meh, hopefully I can get it fixed soon.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 15, 2010)

I just realized whoever posts next gets the 200th post! GO CLAIM IT PEOPLE.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I just realized whoever posts next gets the 200th post! GO CLAIM IT PEOPLE.



You got the 200th post.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized whoever posts next gets the 200th post! GO CLAIM IT PEOPLE.
> ...



You got the 200th reply


----------



## Owen (Aug 15, 2010)

Hehe! Floppy cube sim reference!


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey!

Edit: Ninja'd for 200th.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Hey!
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd for 200th.



when youve been beaten by over 7 hours. It doesnt count as ninja'd anymore...


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!
> ...


Hmmm, when I first saw this thread, Andrew's post was last. So,




.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 16, 2010)

Can I see the livestream somewhere NAO? Because I missed it.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 16, 2010)

What can Sarah Strong actually bring to the cubecast?
Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about

But with Sarah I can't really see it


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> Can I see the livestream somewhere NAO? Because I missed it.



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cubecast-podcast
The link from the original thread still seems to work for me. Try that
Thanks for reminding me I didnt watch the 3rd day


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, Inf3rn0.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What can Sarah Strong actually bring to the cubecast?
> Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about
> 
> But with Sarah I can't really see it



She's a gurl.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What can Sarah Strong actually bring to the cubecast?
> Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about
> 
> But with Sarah I can't really see it



What did Joey bring to the cubecast?


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > What can Sarah Strong actually bring to the cubecast?
> ...



No need to get defensive or bring anyone down. Everyone knows 04mucklowd is incapable of thinking before he acts. Ignore him.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...


lrntounderstandjoke lolSloey


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

joey brought himself btw. you can do that too


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



lol

Sarah can bring many stories, and she's one of those girl things you see on TV with the things sticking out where the chest should be.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Practice what you preach buddy. 

"No need to... bring anyone down"

And then

"Everyone know 04mucklowd is incapable of thinking before he acts"

Awesome.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



I did not "act"
I asked a question which is allowed, is it not

Also why is everyone taking offence to this, if someone gave me a valid reason then it will keep me quiet


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 16, 2010)

You make it sound as though Sarah isn't good at anything, I know its just a question, but it still sounds quite offensive.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 16, 2010)

Sigh
Maybe I should just not ask questions


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I can see where you are coming from if you were to ask that purely from an interested standpoint. You see that Rowe and Faz are speed solvers, Chris is epic BLD etc, and you were possibly thinking maybe Sarah had something awesome about her that seperates her from the rest (she does).

But the way you phrased it made it seem like you thought she had nothing to contribute and therefore was a bad decision for the show. This is what made people upset with your question.

If you were in fact purely interested in what could be unique there are a few ways it could have been phrased better. But if you posted it with the intent to state she has nothing unique to add, you did the right thing, and the shitstorm to come with it.

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Hm. I knew this was coming. I thought I had improved on this a lot. I havent insulted anyone in a while and I havent been posting useless things. Actually I havent been posting too much these days anyway. And was it you who tried to make a list of people who are mean at comps?
edit: I never actually gave him a lecture on what to do and how to improve himself. I just stated my opinion and told Sarah to ignore him.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St: Do you think Gaétan Guimond is serious about what he posts?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2010)

I think sarah would be great on the show. She's one of the few female cubers that actually do "well" 

She's used to have the WR for most DNFs at competition. Hence the old nickname, "the DNF Princess"


----------



## jiggy (Aug 16, 2010)

I think she'll be a great guest. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> She's used to have the WR for most DNFs at competition. Hence the old nickname, "the DNF Princess"


Nuuuuu, irrelevant. I was called that long before that happened.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > She's used to have the WR for most DNFs at competition. Hence the old nickname, "the DNF Princess"
> ...



I know that. I was simply saying that you kept up to your name by getting said record.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 16, 2010)

The point of the podcast: inform the listeners, discuss, and generally have fun. If the guest happens to have a specialty, that's just another thing to talk about. If I were to limit the gusts to only "specialists", the show would only be like 8 episodes long. 

I only bring on people who I believe will be a great addition to the show. In my opinion, I haven't been wrong yet. I hope you guys will continue to trust Thom and I to keep bringing you a great podcast.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Well I can see where you are coming from if you were to ask that purely from an interested standpoint. You see that Rowe and Faz are speed solvers, Chris is epic BLD etc, and you were possibly thinking maybe Sarah had something awesome about her that seperates her from the rest (she does).
> 
> But the way you phrased it made it seem like you thought she had nothing to contribute and therefore was a bad decision for the show. This is what made people upset with your question.
> 
> ...



This. Took the words right from ma mouf


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Did he just...?
No he couldnt have....
I think he did.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


----------



## Owen (Aug 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St: Do you think Gaétan Guimond is serious about what he posts?
> ...


He's not.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 17, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Johan444 said:
> ...



Actually, he is serious about his posts. He might not present that in a clear way, but take the time to watch his videos or read some of his posts and you'll see.

Chris


----------



## Forte (Aug 17, 2010)

The heart of the cube is the 8 corners because it's number can not change. 
Pure system http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/

The cube popularity took a dive after hungary budapest championship of the world in 1982. The return in competition after 21 years was the world championship in toronto canada in 2003. Exactly had the same place at the science fair my web page photo that I placed on my web site that I took on the national championship of 1982.

The name of my domain rubikscuberecord.com and I'm the only one to have solved the cube blindfolded. If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982.

The cube is'nt musical (method & math) partition exchange only but it's has competitive. 

The cube is a puzzle where the genius of the teenager's suffice to reach world records. I never said that it was not for children or adults because human curiosity has no age. 

The emails that I kept in my reception box before 2003 from hotmail speak for themselves. Journalists outside the province of quebec never heard from me because the cuber's of my generation present on the web before 2003 never told my name with my story. People are sold by popular culture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE1RH2S1fWQ


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Johan444 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Wait what? I never replied "yes".


----------



## Forte (Aug 17, 2010)

btw sarah will bring this:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> btw sarah will bring this:



well played forte.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2010)

"Hide the real you"?
Doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I did not "act"




He meant that you were performing an action XD


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> "Hide the real you"?
> Doesn't seem like a good idea.



Watching that video doesn't seem like a good idea


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 18, 2010)

I finally have my pay pal account back! Donations are also back up .


----------



## Forte (Aug 18, 2010)

YOU MUST LOOK FEMININE
DRESS FEMININE
YOU'RE AT YOUR BEST FEMININE


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad we can only listen to the podcast online  Could you put a real download link for each episode, Andrew (so that we can save the file to our computer).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> Too bad we can only listen to the podcast online  Could you put a real download link for each episode, Andrew (so that we can save the file to our computer).



What are you talking about. You can download each episode lol. Right click "download" and save link as.


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad we can only listen to the podcast online  Could you put a real download link for each episode, Andrew (so that we can save the file to our computer).
> ...




Andrew,

Are you going to put the Livestream video on the cubecast site for downloading?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I am a bit busy with some stuff atm. There is a to do list for the podcast and that is one of the things I will get to. Should be up soon though.


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I am a bit busy with some stuff atm. There is a to do list for the podcast and that is one of the things I will get to. Should be up soon though.




Thanks,

No hurry though, I was just wondering if these would eventually find their way to your site. I enjoyed all 3 days (shame day 2 wasn't recorded...mostly) and wanted to eventually download them for posterity. It was the first time in a loooong time that I set aside time to watch something specific (besides sports). 

Mike


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit busy with some stuff atm. There is a to do list for the podcast and that is one of the things I will get to. Should be up soon though.
> ...



Aww you're tugging on my tiny Korean heart .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad we can only listen to the podcast online  Could you put a real download link for each episode, Andrew (so that we can save the file to our computer).
> ...



Lololololol! :fp at myself  Sorry for being stupid ^^


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



hehehe, SOKAY. I still love ya.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 24, 2010)

By the way folks, recording date for the next episode is august 28th. This is a good time to send in your questions to Mike! 

General questions to [email protected]. 

Quickfire Questions!
Ask Andrew: [email protected]
Ask Thom: [email protected]

ASK MIKE QUiCKFIRE QUESTIONS: [email protected] (label it QQ for Mike)


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2010)

Next episode will have an interesting point of discussion.

Looking forward to covering this.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 26, 2010)

With the amount of stuff we have planned, it could be literally over 2 hours long.

Quickfire Questions!
Ask Andrew: [email protected]
Ask Thom: [email protected]

ASK MIKE QUiCKFIRE QUESTIONS: [email protected] (label it QQ for Mike)


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't wait! 
I'll try to think of questions later if I can.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 28, 2010)

I created a couple cool "bits" for the 5th episode. Kind of an experiment but I hope you guys like it . I can't say what it is though~


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

Just to let you know, if it matters, I like the longer episodes more.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 28, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Just to let you know, if it matters, I like the longer episodes more.



Well longer generally means there are more segments. So if it is too long for some listeners, they can listen to the show in the 30 minute segments that I try to keep it in. Ep 5 could turn out to be TOO long though.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you guys on itunes yet?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 28, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Are you guys on itunes yet?



You know I completely forgot about that D: I need to get working on fixing the music in episode 1-3~


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 28, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let you know, if it matters, I like the longer episodes more.
> ...



Well, what I do, is listen to it while I'm doing averages and browsing the internet, so I don't like stopping every little bit to switch the track I'm listening to.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



I hear that nowadays you can get music players that will play multiple tracks in a row without you having to do anything! Isn't that neat? And how is 30 minutes "every little bit?"


----------



## qqwref (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe he's doing averages on 11x11x11 or Teraminx. I can see how stopping every 30 minutes could be annoying then.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 29, 2010)

When should the file be uploaded?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 29, 2010)

Editing now. This episode will be 2 and a half hours long.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Editing now. This episode will be *2 and a half hours long*.



Woah.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2010)

OMG ITS OUT DOWNLOAD IT AND STUFF


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OMG ITS OUT DOWNLOAD IT AND STUFF



If you want to download, right click and save as.


----------



## maggot (Aug 29, 2010)

you know this kid who say he is like sub 20 and when he come to competition he DNF every time he was going 30sec+ solve? and he would get mad and intentionally DNF and had like 3 or 4 DNF on his avg5? he is the new DNF princess lmao.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 29, 2010)

Let me know what you guys think of the episode.


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 29, 2010)

*is it just me?...*

I seem only to be able to download about an hour of it.

Mike


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 29, 2010)

i lurv the episoeede


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

The Old Spice transition was hilarious.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 29, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> I seem only to be able to download about an hour of it.
> 
> Mike



Did you try right-clicking the link and pressing save link as?


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep,

I tried it twice more and I finally got it all. My normal computer hit the sh!ts, so I'm currently stuck with this "backup". This thing is ooooold! It was probably an issue on my end.

Mike


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 30, 2010)

Woah, this was a long episode. Just finished it. Mike is awesome!
I'd assume you'd name yourself MC Bacon. XD Also, I'd probably lock myself inside a Wal-Mart for a zombie invasion. Wal-Mart has everything. 
Great episode, can't wait for Sarah's podcast!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2010)

"Stupid fun is the best kind." -Thom Barlow and Andrew Kang


----------



## JackJ (Aug 30, 2010)

That episode was almost as long as the movie Avatar.

But another really interesting episode guys! Mike is a very talkative person!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> "Stupid fun is the best kind." -Thom Barlow and Andrew Kang



Was that your 2k post?!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > "Stupid fun is the best kind." -Thom Barlow and Andrew Kang
> ...


HAHAHAHA
I didn't even notice.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



You just wasted something so special on this thread lolol.


----------



## Edward (Aug 30, 2010)

" James maupin: the final countdown is now stuck in your head"

GAHH, DUDE, HE TOTALLY GOT THAT FROM ME

>Not implying I made up the phrase though.
>I'm just saying that JT heard that from me.

listening to the cast now. Greatness as always so far.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> " James maupin: the final countdown is now stuck in your head"
> 
> GAHH, DUDE, HE TOTALLY GOT THAT FROM ME
> 
> ...


>implying i hadnt heard it before


----------



## Edward (Aug 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > " James maupin: the final countdown is now stuck in your head"
> ...


>Implying that because you might have heard it before, that you didn't get it from me


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2010)

That was awesomeeeeeeee


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> That was awesomeeeeeeee



=D. Are ya gonna send me questions?!


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > That was awesomeeeeeeee
> ...



I guess everyone will have to WAIT UNTIL THE NEXT EPISODE TO FIND OUT


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> I guess everyone will have to WAIT UNTIL THE NEXT EPISODE TO FIND OUT



Then that's a no right? lol


----------



## Truncator (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, Andrew figured out how to save an audio file. Listening to it now


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2010)

Just finished watching. 
If you guys think Mike talks too much, just wait until I'm on.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Just finished watching.
> If you guys think Mike talks too much, just wait until I'm on.



We need to get working on that btw. By that, I mean the episode.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


I didnt imply that at all? I outright stated it.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2010)

The episode was awesome, Mike was a great guest! I really enjoyed listening to it, these longer episodes are great! Can't wait to hear the next episode!

@Mike: Mike I wondering about sending you those particular letters for the Quickfire Questions, as I didn't know if we used the same word for the letter pair ND. To be honest I used random.org to generate those letters, it was not intentional that those particular letters where the ones picked.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> The episode was awesome, Mike was a great guest! I really enjoyed listening to it, these longer episodes are great! Can't wait to hear the next episode!
> 
> @Mike: Mike I wondering about sending you those particular letters for the Quickfire Questions, as I didn't know if we used the same word for the letter pair ND. To be honest I used random.org to generate those letters, it was not intentional that those particular letters where the ones picked.



Nah Chris, you just have a thing for feet and you wanted to tell everyone through the podcast .


----------



## jiggy (Aug 30, 2010)

Huh, I can get at this one (I my firewall blocked ep 4...maybe Rowe Hessler is a virus..?). Ohemgee! I hope it doesn't contain spoilers for episode 4!! How will I be able to follow the complex character development if I skip an episode!?

EDIT: Hah! For some reason, every time I download the cubecast and put it in my iTunes, it is automatically assigned the "School of Rock" soundtrack album artwork. Random! =)


----------



## Weston (Aug 30, 2010)

The portal theme song was me


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What can Hubi actually bring to the cubecast?
> Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about
> 
> But with Hubi I can't really see it



Inorite.


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2010)

Er like yeah. I will maybe listen with ville idk.
Looking forward to it whenever!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 30, 2010)

Orly?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 30, 2010)

joey said:


> Er like yeah. I will maybe listen with ville idk.
> Looking forward to it whenever!



What can Spef actually bring to the cubecast?
Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about

But with Spef I can't really see it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

Weston said:


> The portal theme song was me



Oh, whoops, sorry - my memory's not all that good, you know. 

Good song choice!


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > The portal theme song was me
> ...



DID YOU JUST---
lol kidding 

DL'ing the episode right now.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just finished episode 5. Really good show, guys! I found the discussion of the Matyas incident quite interesting. As it was before my time, I've been aware of it for a while, but it was good to hear the whole story.

Thanks a lot for doing this show, guys, I'm a huge fan!

EDIT: Wow, I just checked the guest list, I'm really looking forward to the Pochmann episode. =p


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Morten said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Er like yeah. I will maybe listen with ville idk.
> ...


inorite.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

I refuse to be trolled out of my own thread. Out with you devils!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha, for some reason, my email says my name is Mike McGoo. I gotta go change that.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

i could only download about 2 hours of the cubecast


----------



## Shortey (Aug 30, 2010)

This time it is Thom who pronounced a name wrong.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2010)

oshi, who?


----------



## Shortey (Aug 30, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> oshi, who?



Bence.  You pronounce the e at the end.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2010)

oya. I was told either is valid, but w/e.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> i could only download about 2 hours of the cubecast



Have you tried right clicking the link and pressing save link as? Sometimes it takes a couple tries depending on the computer.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > i could only download about 2 hours of the cubecast
> ...



i tried that but it doesn't matter i just listen to it through the internet


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > davidgreece said:
> ...



Sometimes it glitches and doesn't download all the way if you listen through the internet. Download the file.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



I've tried it about ten times, from several different computers. The most I've ever gotten is about an hour, but the amount varies every time. Sometimes just a few minutes, most often about 45 minutes. I'm trying a faster connection now; maybe it will work better.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Quickfire Questions!
> Ask Andrew: [email protected]
> Ask Thom: [email protected]



I listen to the podcasts, and have found them to be rather enjoyable. But this situation, above, puzzles me. It seems to be a bit of a tricky situation for both you guys to explain, and others to employ. The idea that you email the opposite person. I see you have a domain for the website, do you not have aliases or mailboxes for the domain? 

It would make more sense to set two up just for this purpose to avoid the confusion. You would have [email protected], and [email protected]. Then just point each to the appropriate person on the server. It also gives it a more professional feel, too.

However, if you lack the technological ability, then i suppose it is moot. But i just thought i would throw it out there.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've tried it about ten times, from several different computers. The most I've ever gotten is about an hour, but the amount varies every time. Sometimes just a few minutes, most often about 45 minutes. I'm trying a faster connection now; maybe it will work better.



Hmmm, I'm not sure what the problem is. Every time I upload, theres a handful of people that have this trouble, but the other 99% seem to be fine. I'll investigate.



Dave Campbell said:


> It would make more sense to set two up just for this purpose to avoid the confusion. You would have [email protected], and [email protected]. Then just point each to the appropriate person on the server. It also gives it a more professional feel, too.
> 
> However, if you lack the technological ability, then i suppose it is moot. But i just thought i would throw it out there.



This is actually one of the biggest things I'm working on between podcasts. To improve the website and make things easier.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried it about ten times, from several different computers. The most I've ever gotten is about an hour, but the amount varies every time. Sometimes just a few minutes, most often about 45 minutes. I'm trying a faster connection now; maybe it will work better.
> ...



With the faster connection, it worked fine, for what it's worth.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

CURRENT PROJECT:

Better website
Better hosting
Better way to send in questions

ETA: By the end of the week.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2010)

Morten said:


> This time it is Thom who pronounced a name wrong.



Andrew pronounced a name wrong too, Hugh Laurie.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > This time it is Thom who pronounced a name wrong.
> ...



Leave Dr. House out of this! He doesn't deserve to suffer D:


----------



## Stefan (Aug 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Andrew pronounced a name wrong too, Hugh Laurie.


Oh boy that was so terrible... Hugh Glarry... ANDREW


----------



## Bounb (Aug 30, 2010)

The download is a beast at 136MB, you should record at a lower bitrate or compress before release


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bounb said:


> The download is a beast at 136MB, you should record at a lower bitrate or compress before release



I thought that was normal for 2 and a half hours of audio :0.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

NEW AND IMPROVED WEBSITE: http://cubecast.squarespace.com/

All 5 episodes are on there and ready to go. Easier downloads. Easier question sending (right side bar). Easier on the eyes? The URL is going to cubecastpodcast.com soon.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, nice, I can get episode 4 from this site. Good news all round!


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > davidgreece said:
> ...



I listened to all of it through the internet so its okay


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> NEW AND IMPROVED WEBSITE: http://cubecast.squarespace.com/
> 
> All 5 episodes are on there and ready to go. Easier downloads. Easier question sending (right side bar). Easier on the eyes? The URL is going to cubecastpodcast.com soon.



The new site looks a lot nicer!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 30, 2010)

Does that mean you were able to listen to all of it?

Edit: read it wrong, nvm what I said.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the new site, you should really change the page title though


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I love the new site, you should really change the page title though



lol can't believe I missed that. Fixed now.

What does everyone else think of the new site? I particularly love the new way to send in QQs. Fast and easy .


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the new website! Very user friendly. Also, if it isn't any trouble, you think you can post the National videos up? I still haven't seen day 3 yet. Thanks.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 31, 2010)

Hugh Larry

EDIT: Thom should use his american accent for a part of the next episode.


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm.. The download still isn't working.

I downloaded it yesterday and got ~30 min. I downloaded it a few mins ago and got 50 min of the podcast...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> Hmmm.. The download still isn't working.
> 
> I downloaded it yesterday and got ~30 min. I downloaded it a few mins ago and got 50 min of the podcast...



Are you using the new website?

http://cubecast.squarespace.com/


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I like the new website! Very user friendly. Also, if it isn't any trouble, you think you can post the National videos up? I still haven't seen day 3 yet. Thanks.



I'll work on that.


----------



## Rook (Aug 31, 2010)

Finished listening to the podcast. I was expecting Andrew to pronounce Hugh Laurie as Hug-(h sound) or even Hug, considering how everyone likes pronouncing Mike's last name as Hug-hey 



krnballerzzz said:


> Bounb said:
> 
> 
> > The download is a beast at 136MB, you should record at a lower bitrate or compress before release
> ...



I did a little research on bitrates when I got my MP3 last year. I've shaved off hundreds of MB and my music sounds fine. For music, I would definitely agree with you about 128 being normal, but for podcasts, you can definitely go lower and still not notice a change in your voice.

128 kbps is the standard bit rate for music. When you lower music to 96 or even lower, you notice the difference in sound quality. But for audio where there is only someone talking, you'll barely notice a difference in the speaker's voice, if any at all. 

AM radios broadcast at 32 kbps (only a fourth of the bitrate you guys are using). If you lowered the quality to that, the size of your file would be in the 30's instead of in the 100's. The smexy intro music would probably sound fuzzy, but hey. You can compromise by using 64 and still halve the file size. I remember one of the previous podcasts being 96 kbps and no one likely noticed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitrate#Audio_.28MP3.29

I'm sure this could help out those with slow connections and possibly those having trouble listening online.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Rook said:


> Finished listening to the podcast. I was expecting Andrew to pronounce Hugh Laurie as Hug-(h sound) or even Hug, considering how everyone likes pronouncing Mike's last name as Hug-hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This helps. I'll see what I can do. It'll also help with bandwidth if I make the show smaller .


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. The download still isn't working.
> ...



No. I can't seem to find where to download them on the new site.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



At the top of the page "Episode List"


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



It only has Home, Login, and FAQ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2010)

"I think it's the first 3x3 world record to involve a last layer skip"

Jimmy Coll's 22 move FMC was the first iirc


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> It only has Home, Login, and FAQ...



Hehehe, I accidentally hid it while messing around with the FAQ! Sorry~ It should be back up now.


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


I see Home, Login, Episode List >_>


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks... Now i look like a dumbass, lol.

I'll see if it'll download right this time.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan said:


> Thanks... Now i look like a dumbass, lol.
> 
> I'll see if it'll download right this time.



kk let me know if it does.


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > "I think it's the first 3x3 world record to involve a last layer skip"
> ...



weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Edward (Aug 31, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > "I think it's the first 3x3 world record to involve a last layer skip"
> ...



>FMC does not count as a 3x3 event
>It's called 3x3 fewest moves


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



He said does >_>


----------



## Edward (Aug 31, 2010)

Forte said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



oshi i failed so hard. 
How did I misread that? 
I apologize oprah. My bad.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



It's fine. I mixed up their names. David and Forte are right.


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2010)

We're good. 

I love the theme song so much. It reminds me of pokemon.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 31, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> What can Sarah Strong actually bring to the cubecast?
> Mike, Chris, Faz, Rowe all have specialist areas that they can talk about
> 
> But with Sarah I can't really see it



a super special awsome color scheme


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sarah Strong is gonna be a great guest, or at least I hope. SHE BETTER BE OR ELSE.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 31, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sarah Strong is gonna be a great guest, or at least I hope. SHE BETTER BE OR ELSE.


shes part azn, ofc shell be great


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 31, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah Strong is gonna be a great guest, or at least I hope. SHE BETTER BE OR ELSE.
> ...



Yep! Only 2 more weeks until shes on hehe.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 31, 2010)

I like the new website. Good job on that. It's a big improvement.


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Andrew,

The new site look very spiffy, great job! I also enjoyed episode 5. The podcast gets better each episode. You 'da man Andrew!!

Mike


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 1, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> You 'da man Andrew!!



I guess Thom's not the man as well?


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> prostx23 said:
> 
> 
> > You 'da man Andrew!!
> ...



Nothing against Thom, I was speaking primarily about the site design, which Andrew seems to be in charge of (unless Andrew isn't giving rightful props...shame, shame). But you're right as far as the episodes go, Andrew and Thom, you two be the sickest, mostest with the awesomest, fugged up homies walkin the planet Erf. How dat?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2010)

I do the site and editing. But as far as the show goes, it's both of us putting together the questions and content for it.


----------



## prostx23 (Sep 1, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I do the site and editing. But as far as the show goes, it's both of us putting together the questions and content for it.




And thats why you dudes is the $h!t!


----------



## teller (Sep 1, 2010)

I felt some BLD fatigue so soon after Chris Hardwick, but just the same it's hard not to like Mike Hughey--his exploits are just NUTS. What a guy!

I look forward to hearing Andrew struggle with Old Pochmann in future episodes.

Barlow's off-hand remarks about survival in a post-apocalyptic zombie-filled world were especially amusing. His unique "don't care but at least apply a small amount of rigor" take on questions like these makes me giggle. Don't ever fire him!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2010)

teller said:


> I felt some BLD fatigue so soon after Chris Hardwick, but just the same it's hard not to like Mike Hughey--his exploits are just NUTS. What a guy!
> 
> I look forward to hearing Andrew struggle with Old Pochmann in future episodes.
> 
> Barlow's off-hand remarks about survival in a post-apocalyptic zombie-filled world were especially amusing. His unique "don't care but at least apply a small amount of rigor" take on questions like these makes me giggle. Don't ever fire him!



Do you like it when i struggle?!


----------



## jiggy (Sep 1, 2010)

I finished episode 4 while I was working today, so I'm finally up to date! =D I can't believe you guys went through the entire show again after Andrew lost it. Heroes!

Quickfired some questions for you guys, and questioned the guest. The best way I can find to say thanks!

EDIT: From the confirmation emails, it looks like Thom the same set of questions sent to him twice. For the record, the website told me they hadn't sent the first time! =(


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I finished episode 4 while I was working today, so I'm finally up to date! =D I can't believe you guys went through the entire show again after Andrew lost it. Heroes!
> 
> Quickfired some questions for you guys, and questioned the guest. The best way I can find to say thanks!
> 
> EDIT: From the confirmation emails, it looks like Thom the same set of questions sent to him twice. For the record, the website told me they hadn't sent the first time! =(



Pretty pimp.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 1, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I finished episode 4 while I was working today, so I'm finally up to date!



There are five episodes. It's even the title of this thread.


----------



## jiggy (Sep 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> There are five episodes.


Thanks for the good intentions! =) I had to listen to them out of order because of some downloading issues. It made following the storyline _very_ confusing, to say the least!

(see post number 304 for my praise of episode 5 and a cameo appearance of yourself!)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I finished episode 4 while I was working today, so I'm finally up to date!
> ...


I'm in the same position. 4 wouldn't download for me so it's the latest episode that I listened to.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

stickied :O


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 2, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> stickied :O



go andrew go andrew go


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about the QQs. I hope they're not like the questions I get on Formspring.  (warning, questions contains profanity)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'm a bit worried about the QQs. I hope they're not like the questions I get on Formspring.  (warning, questions contains profanity)



What is that. That's so weird.


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit worried about the QQs. I hope they're not like the questions I get on Formspring.  (warning, questions contains profanity)
> ...



LOLWAT


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

Forte said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


 lolyeah, creeps 

I like these ones better:


Spoiler


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

*Remembers comment about how that had to be done backwards to look correct.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I'm a bit worried about the QQs. I hope they're not like the questions I get on Formspring.  (warning, questions contains profanity)



I don't think anything can top getting a video from a 30+ year old man challnging you to a malt liquor off.


----------



## teller (Sep 2, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit worried about the QQs. I hope they're not like the questions I get on Formspring.  (warning, questions contains profanity)
> ...




That guy was kind of interesting to watch from an anthropological perspective completely aside from his random intersection with our world. But yeah...weird.

I have 100% confidence in Kanye Kang--he will protect Sarah from the trolls and get on with the speedcubin'.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 2, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Do you like it when i struggle?!



It's much better than when you lay there like a dead fish! Lol oh man that's so wrong but I had to


----------



## blah (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to have been part of your worst night ever, Hug Hey.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

blah said:


> Glad to have been part of your worst night ever, Hug Hey.



Hahaha that night was so funny.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 2, 2010)

(Finally) finished the episode. You guys mentioned me but I'm not sure what I did?


----------



## riffz (Sep 2, 2010)

Another great episode. I enjoyed having lots to listen to as well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

Tortin said:


> (Finally) finished the episode. You guys mentioned me but I'm not sure what I did?


This was in regard to the songs finalists had playing during Nationals.
They thought that the song that was referenced (from Portal) was yours, and not Weston's.


----------



## Tortin (Sep 2, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > (Finally) finished the episode. You guys mentioned me but I'm not sure what I did?
> ...



Oh, I see.  So they just misremembered it wrong. (yes, I've finally found somewhere to say that!)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Oh, I see.  So they just misremembered it wrong. (yes, I've finally found somewhere to say that!)



huh? I'm pretty sure that was used incorrectly... ionno~


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm working on lowering the bitrate of the show so that the download file isn't so big to save on bandwidth. Also, smaller downloads benefit you . There is little to no difference in sound quality. 

So it'll be something like 130 mb down to 30-40 mb.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 4, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'm working on lowering the bitrate of the show so that the download file isn't so big to save on bandwidth. Also, smaller downloads benefit you . There is little to no difference in sound quality.
> 
> So it'll be something like 130 mb down to 30-40 mb.



Yays!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

Question.
If I were to at a later time decide to have a guest on again, would you be down for that? Chris Hardwick again?!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw, when's my turn?

Even though I'm not as cool as the others.
):


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

YOU KEEP QUIET TRAN. There's too many people to fit em all~


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd rather have Andrew Kang or Thom Barlow, oh wait, never mind Having Chris on the show again would be more than fine with me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 9, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> I'd rather have Andrew Kang or Thom Barlow, oh wait, never mind Having Chris on the show again would be more than fine with me.



Want more Waffo D:<


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

As of now, the RSS feed I created is working on Itunes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

*RSS Feed Directions:*
Itunes


Spoiler



Open Itunes
Click Advanced
Click Subscribe to Podcast
Copy and paste this link:
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/storage/feed.rss


Zune


Spoiler



Open Zune
Click on Podcasts
Click on Add a Podcast (bottom left of screen)
Copy and paste this link:
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/storage/feed.rss


I'll work on getting it up on the official podcast list for both Zunes and Itunes, but I have yet to submit the application. The RSS Feed does indeed work though.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 9, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> *RSS Feed Directions:*
> Itunes
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Andrew Kang you are my hero!

...I didn't submit a QQ for you yet. Oops. I don't think I will until 6 is out now


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

For the people who have tried subscribing, was it successful?


----------



## Toad (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just subscribed through iTunes and it's all going fine so far... Will let you know if I have any problems.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

Because a couple users have requested, I put up the credits to all the music used in the podcast.


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 9, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> For the people who have tried subscribing, was it successful?



Subscribed through iTunes. Works great! Thank you!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 9, 2010)

Subbing works in zune for me.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Subbing works in zune for me.



Are there any duplicate episodes for your zune?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 10, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Subbing works in zune for me.
> ...



I didn't try to actually transfer to zune, because I already have them on there?
What do you want me to test?


----------



## riffz (Sep 10, 2010)

Zune is working fine for me. <3 being even lazier.

And I'd definitely be down for having Chris on again. He was a great guest (probably my favourite episode).


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:



I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:



It's gonna be nice hearing a different gender's voice for a change D:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:



tsk tsk. you didn't entertain enough. D:<



theanonymouscuber said:


> I'll be the judge of that.
> 
> Edit: what happened? Did you mostly talk about cubeworks and stuff?



actually I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

lol I was just too awkward, and I said a lot of things before thinking.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:



: o
How so?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

She was fine. Don't worry.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> She was fine. Don't worry.



yes she was.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Andrew, you might want to add this to your initial post, and your site.

For those of you not using itunes or zune (such as winamp), here's an idea to get your feed to work if you run into any problems. I know that winamp 5.541 has this issue on Vista, and I'm sure it does on other OS's but the upgraded versions of winamp may not have the issue. Anyway, remove the http:// from the URL. If that doesn't work, change cubecast.squarespace.com to just cubecastpodcast.com (it literally goes back to the squarespace link but the name servers have been changed so the single level domain instead of subdomain works just fine). I don't know why Winamp has an issue with subdomains but it cleared it right up for me


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I was a terrible cubecast guest. D:
> ...


wtf. Gtfo.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Unfortunately, the feed.rss does not work on my girlfriend's laptop with Winamp 5.541. I'll try it on my PC when I get home. The link still works so I'm not sure what is going on



Did you try following the directions? Cuz the link is just a file you won't be able to use.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

I edited my post Andrew, it was a pretty simple fix.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Whaa..?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > theanonymouscuber said:
> ...



She's mine dammit! How many times do I have to tell you D:<


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



What?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What?


yup

Andrew: Have fun with the editing.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

No more quote trees. Or I will delete them.

Btw, episode should be up in 15 minutes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> No more quote trees. Or I will delete them.
> 
> Btw, episode should be up in 15 minutes.



andrew working quickly :O

EDIT - onvm

Sarah Strong says:
lol
andrew is lazy editor
he said he'd just add the transitions


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

THIS IS OUTRAGEOUS! I'm an awesome editor >.>


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

Episode is released.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

ROWE HESSLER = ERIC LIMEBACK


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

THERE'S A SKEWB ULTIMATE?

edit: lolpic. Me and Laser Bunneh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

lol appropriate questions.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

How u folks like it? Sarah was a good guest right?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

I loved it. Btw I know some of WV also.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

just finished. very enjoyable episode. XD


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

It was good. But it makes me sad knowing that Sarah hates me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It was good. But it makes me sad knowing that Sarah hates me



told you. SHES MINE =3


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It was good. But it makes me sad knowing that Sarah hates me



heh? No I don't, I was just worried that you'd send in weird questions.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > It was good. But it makes me sad knowing that Sarah hates me
> ...



Like what? Do you think I'd ask creepy stalker questions?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

Just finished watching, I told ya my mic would suck .

TWSS fail at the end because of lag  I said it right after Andrew said "waaay too long."


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol, great episode. 

I'm sure the Eric Limeback-Rowe Hessler thing will become somewhat of a meme.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I just finished *watching *it.





Sa967St said:


> Just finished *watching*.





Sa967St said:


> Just finished *watching*



Yeah I know, really belongs into my grammar nazi thread


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished *watching *it.
> ...



I was watching the swirly screen on windows media player!


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 12, 2010)

Thom is too cool to for hand sanitizer.


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Thom is too cool to for hand sanitizer.



Yehh... Hand sanitiser exists in the UK, he's just thick


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Thom is too cool to for hand sanitizer.



So formal.


----------



## keemy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey I'll donate $10 if Andrew gets a BLD success (I'm going to trust he wont lie or will have a video) by episode 7, anyone else want to join this?


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

keemy said:


> Hey I'll donate $10 if Andrew gets a BLD success (I'm going to trust he wont lie or will have a video) by episode 7, anyone else want to join this?



I'll do it if he has a video :3


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2010)

keemy said:


> Hey I'll donate $10 if Andrew gets a BLD success (I'm going to trust he wont lie or will have a video) by episode 7, anyone else want to join this?



The thing is, I just sent a question to Andrew saying something along the lines of:
"Andrew, are you going to participate in BLD at the next competition you go to?

P.S. If you do a successful blindfolded solve by the next episode, I'll donate $10 to CubeCast."
prior to you posting this.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

Andrew: You ruined my question! I debated saying "if you don't have a sister, hypothetically" or something to that effect. Why didn't you ask Thom the question I submitted for him?!

Thom: Thanks for saying I have a cool name


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 13, 2010)

Just finished listening to the episode and thought it was great. Plenty of "lol" moments here. <3 Thom for making that Keenan and Kel reference. "Who loves orange soda? Kel loves orange soda!"

Thank you guys for putting a lot of effort towards these podcasts. They're great!


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 13, 2010)

I subscribed on iTunes when you made it available, but Episode 6 isn't showing up. Is there anything I need to do to make it show up?

(sorry, I'm technologically illiterate)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 13, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I subscribed on iTunes when you made it available, but Episode 6 isn't showing up. Is there anything I need to do to make it show up?
> 
> (sorry, I'm technologically illiterate)



Try right clicking it and press update podcast.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd laugh if i got a bld success before you


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2010)

*Andrew would like to live in one of 3 shows, two of which are popular anime*
*Cries a tear of joy*

Sarah you were awesome btw. Great episode as always


----------



## Meep (Sep 13, 2010)

They're getting too long for Meep's attention span. ): But that's just Meep


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> *Andrew would like to live in one of 3 shows, two of which are popular anime*
> *Cries a tear of joy*
> 
> Sarah you were awesome btw. Great episode as always



FMA ftw.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 13, 2010)

Meep said:


> They're getting too long for Meep's attention span. ): But that's just Meep



no one is forcing you to listen to it in one sitting lol


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

mmmbop is awesome


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome show everyone, Sarah was a good guest! There were definitely some good, entertaining lol moments throughout the whole show! Very enjoyable!

I will *definitely* join in on the bandwagon to donate $10 to the show once Andrew gets his first successful BLD solve! (video please!) 

Chris


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 13, 2010)

So I'm definitely going to blindfold a solve before the next episode lmao.


----------



## Meep (Sep 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > They're getting too long for Meep's attention span. ): But that's just Meep
> ...



Trust me, I can't come back to it in parts =P That's why I fail at books too


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

I will *defienineintly* start listening as soon as my downloading likes me.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 13, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> I will *defienineintly* start listening as soon as my downloading likes me.



It should be fixed. What's the problem?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I will *defienineintly* start listening as soon as my downloading likes me.
> ...



well my downloads don't like me for almost anything for most of the time so I have to get lucky to get anything within a reasonable time.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2010)

I like that when I open up Itunes, the podcast downloads <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's guess who the secret is! 



Spoiler



Erno Rubik's dog.


Your turn.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

Get Guimond.
Just imagine.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

I've figured it out! Someone famous who can solve the cube...



Spoiler









It's either him or Bieber...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 13, 2010)

Im not revealing who it is until probably episode 9. You'll never know!!!


----------



## riffz (Sep 14, 2010)

YES. GET GUIMOND. Another great episode. Some mic issues where I couldn't understand what was said though. And Sarah was a great guest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

riffz said:


> YES. GET GUIMOND. Another great episode. Some mic issues where I couldn't understand what was said though. And Sarah was a great guest.



I really think that an episode wit Guimond will be (no offense) at least 5x as awsome as the other individual ones.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 14, 2010)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but who is Guimond? As you all know, I'm bad with names.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome guy, one of the first to solve ,almost makes no sense.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but who is Guimond? As you all know, I'm bad with names.


What.
Perhaps this will clear things up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLXNAS8Xje8


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but who is Guimond? As you all know, I'm bad with names.



Getting flamethrower, brb.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but who is Guimond? As you all know, I'm bad with names.
> ...



Pfft. molotov cocktails is where it's at


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Orangina cocktails.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Andrew, have you heard of the Guimond method for 2x2? Lol. Google is your best friend Mr. Kang!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 14, 2010)

waffo wishes he was on cubecast =(


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffo wishes he was on cubecast =(



Patience waffle, 2 more to go.

You are going to get SO many weird questions, btw.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 14, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > waffo wishes he was on cubecast =(
> ...



All the best questions come from waffo.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Guest list is updated up to episode 12.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Stachu Korick, Tristan Wright, Phillip Espinoza confirmed as upcoming guests.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 15, 2010)

yuss!~


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Send them questions in folks!


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 15, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffo wishes he was on cubecast =(



So does dillonbladez


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

Bob Burton confirmed as guest.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Bob Burton confirmed as guest.


Haha! That will be awesome!

Ask him about his Pyraminx method during the show!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol I actually used his pyraminx method in comp. and I got a 9.xx. I actually got the skip too lolol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lol I actually used his pyraminx method in comp. and I got a 9.xx. I actually got the skip too lolol.


I average ~14 with it. At least, that's the average of 100 I did when I actually practiced it 
totally sub10 able


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

Bob Burton was just like "sure I'll be on" even without having listened to an episode. HE'S SO EFFING BOSS! <3 you Bob.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk confirmed as guest.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 16, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Erik Akkersdijk confirmed as guest.


inb4fanboys


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

Shotaro Makisumi confirmed as guest.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol geez Andrew, lots of confirmations in a short time span!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol geez Andrew, lots of confirmations in a short time span!



I'm pro like that


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't wait to listen to all of them, you better adopt a weekly schedule.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Can't wait to listen to all of them, you better adopt a weekly schedule.



Weekly schedule?! You crazy. Going one every two weeks is hard enough.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Harris Chan confirmed as guest.


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2010)

But there's 18 guests on your list, and a podcast every 2 weeks fills up about 8 months


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to listen to all of them, you better adopt a weekly schedule.
> ...



What if we increase the donations? Hm? Maybe people could start pitching in a little more. I'm sure if we'd all donate a little, it will add up to a lot. Enough to give you incentive to do weekly shows? I'd be willing to donate a couple bucks a week. 

If you have 50 people paying $5 for a month, that's a good chunk of money. Of course it might get complicated with splitting up the money I guess. Just some thoughts though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


^^
And yeah, I'd rather not wait like a year before we finish the tentative list : o
But, of course, up to you. ~


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't wait for Thrwast to be on the show. Lol


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

Since the guests for episodes 11 and 12 are already set, who do you guys want for episodes 13-15?


----------



## Weston (Sep 19, 2010)

Joey!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 19, 2010)

guimond...............


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

lol, someone that's in the guest list in the OP.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 19, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> lol, someone that's in the guest list in the OP.


Statues would make a good guest
am vote statue


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

You could do two guests per show, that way you would make it through the guests faster, and wouldn't have to come up with as many quickfire question or catch of the week etc.


----------



## joey (Sep 19, 2010)

Villa Sepenen


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 19, 2010)

I vote for spef

EDIT: David's idea sounds pretty cool btw


----------



## aronpm (Sep 19, 2010)

Whoever this Spof guy is, he should be on.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Statues would make a good guest
> am vote statue


 
I'm very much up for this.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya. This Spaf-guy should be on.

EDIT:

[18:49:50] Shortey: GUYS! Let's make a bet.
[18:50:03] Shortey: How many times will Hubi say 'epic' in cubecast?
[18:50:12] Waffle ワッフル: ya
[18:50:37] David Woner: lolmorty
[18:50:42] Shortey: loldavy
[18:50:46 | Redigert 18:50:49] Waffle ワッフル: hubi say epic rike 34 times
[18:50:55] Waffle ワッフル: that my bet


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

Morten, I'm thinking you weren't supposed to quote that one part...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2010)

stachu that line never existed


----------



## Forte (Sep 19, 2010)

lololololol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> stachu that line never existed


 

Put Forte on! He'd be far funnier than I.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 20, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Erik Akkersdijk confirmed as guest.


cool


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

Anything you want to ask Stefan about his cubing or what not? Ask him on the website~


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

Why are you so epicly awesome?


----------



## riffz (Sep 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You could do two guests per show, that way you would make it through the guests faster, and wouldn't have to come up with as many quickfire question or catch of the week etc.


 
This sounds like a good idea. My only concern is that sometimes they talk over each other and it's confusing to listen to. Adding a 4th person might make that more difficult to deal with.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

Finding perfect pairs is tough. Getting the "feel" of both guests in the same time frame is difficult too.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 21, 2010)

We are now searchable on Itunes!


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe do it something like this
Intro + talking
Guest 1 and talking
Guest 2 and talking
Outro


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Maybe do it something like this
> Intro + talking
> Guest 1 and talking
> Guest 2 and talking
> Outro


 
That would work out to be
1) A show that has little with both guests. That translates to less content and discussion about subjects.
2) A very long show that tires everyone out. I'm not willing to go over 90 minutes for an episode. It is too tough.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol you've definitely went over 90 minutes before Mr. Kang! Oh and I started doing BLD today, I'm curious if I can get an official BLD solve before you  DeVry is just next week, too bad you decided not to come  Hopefully I can sub20 + BLD, would that make me win the wager between you and Mike?


----------



## jiggy (Sep 23, 2010)

I finally found the time to listen to the latest episode today! I thought Sarah made an excellent guest; she kept making me laugh and actually had some really interesting things to talk about! 

Another great show, guys, I'll see if I can send you some quick fire questions tomorrow! =)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2010)

I cannot wait to listen to these! I apparently have many episodes to catch up on! Can't wait to put these on my ipod. You'll be sitting next to Justin Bieber on my ipod!


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome!!! i love cubecast when do you think you will be recording the new episode?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> awesome!!! i love cubecast when do you think you will be recording the new episode?


 
Tomorrow


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

CubeCast Episode 7- Stefan Huber is out.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes! Downloading now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

OH GOODIE =3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> CubeCast Episode 7- Stefan Huber is out.


 
Downloading...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 26, 2010)

I <3 this podcast.  Downloading to my ipod right now. 
Suggestions: Get more girl cubers.  (Like thats gonna happen... )


----------



## riffz (Sep 26, 2010)

I haven't even listened to it yet, but I can tell by the title that it should be interesting...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

lmao 27:45


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 26, 2010)

Is there a place i can listen to it without downloading anything?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

EPIC
edit: damn i lost the game


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Is there a place i can listen to it without downloading anything?


 
Currently, no. But, the file size is around 21mb so downloading won't take long.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Currently, no. But, the file size is around 21mb so downloading won't take long.


Ok, well i just got the problem i had fixed, because i used to listen to it, then close the window and not be able to find the file anymore, but i fixed that now.
EDIT: also lost the game.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Ok, well i just got the problem i had fixed, because i used to listen to it, then close the window and not be able to find the file anymore, but i fixed that now.
> EDIT: also lost the game.


 
=D

Listening to the podcast right now. Lovin' what you guys got here.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 26, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> =D
> 
> Listening to the podcast right now. Lovin' what you guys got here.


 YOU MADE ME LOSE THE GAME!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 26, 2010)

BTW, no answers or hints about the Puzzler can be posted here. I will disqualify that person's submission and delete the post. So, it's a lose/lose if you want to share answers.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2010)

DARN YOU RANZHA! I went a whole month without losing.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow Stefan you are in the same exact city as my relatives, and going to the same university that my father went to. Sweet!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 26, 2010)

Haha. "Dismember me from Speedsolving?"

EDIT: Just got the Puzzler.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 26, 2010)

Listening right now. Sounds good so far.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2010)

Just finished watc...listening.
I was expecting Stefan to say "epic" at least once every few sentences.  He said "awesome" quite a lot though.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

Good episode. Not my favourite, but still quite good.


----------



## joey (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm so glad you mentioned Milan. He's awesome, and I feel somewhat underated (maybe just out of Europe)


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 27, 2010)

Just finshed the podcast. Good episode as always. Stefan had a lot to say and had great insights. Keep them coming guys! :tu


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 27, 2010)

I just finished listening. Stefan, I think you were an amazing guest. Your talking was very entertaining.

The puzzler is a great addition to the show. It really helps for getting the listeners involved more.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2010)

OH WE'RE SO GOOD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2010)

EPIC.

Also, pick harder puzzlers >_>


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm getting andrew this


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Also, pick harder puzzlers >_>


Ya, or make up your own so they're not google-able


----------



## teller (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent guest... Stefan was verbose and generous with the cubing philosophy. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to him.

I am beginning to think there is no point to the quick-fire questions for Andrew and Thom...save them for the guest. You two can fill 20 minutes easily just conversing on the issues of the day. Maybe if a listener sends you something interesting, answer it on the air, or if it's a slow week, but otherwise...? Eh...maybe it's just me...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 27, 2010)

Great episode guys, very entertaining! Stefan was a very interesting guest, I almost feel like I should have been taking notes on how to practice during the speedsolving conversations. More than one actual LOL moment this episode, I enjoyed it thoroughly!

Chris


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

Could you post the puzzler somewhere as well? I don't really want to search through the podcast again to find the details.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Could you post the puzzler somewhere as well? I don't really want to search through the podcast again to find the details.


 Go to the website, click on 'The Puzzler' on the right column, and it has the question as well as the submission form.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 27, 2010)

I made the first puzzler easy on purpose. Stop sending me emails about how easy it was >.>


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2010)

Corny linked me to this. Quite "epic". Hubi is the one on the left.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Corny linked me to this. Quite "epic". Hubi is the one on the left.


I didn't know Hubi was a hot chick. Someone should tell Emily.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Sep 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I didn't know Hubi was a hot chick. Someone should tell Emily.


 
Still keen.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Corny linked me to this. Quite "epic". Hubi is the one on the left.


 
You can never be geek enough.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 27, 2010)

I love Stefan's cubing philosophy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 27, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I love Stefan's cubing philosophy.


 
Yea. It makes sense and if you take a look at his speed... obviously it's working.


----------



## riffz (Sep 28, 2010)

Standing. Nuff said.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont really understand the puzzler but i will find the answer when the new episode is out. Also how do u wipe sitting?? its kind in the middle like half way standing half way sitting cause if u sit ur on the toilet and u cant reach your butt but if you stand all the way up you cant wipe either because your butt is closed so its in the middle. Love stefans accents its so funny lol. one of the best episode yet


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 10, 2010)

The new episode is being recorded tomorrow, right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The new episode is being recorded tomorrow, right?


 
Yes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 10, 2010)

Idk andrew, when will waffle be available...owait.


----------



## jiggy (Oct 10, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yes.


 
Rad.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The new episode is being recorded tomorrow, right?


 
no.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> no.


KOEN does not approve


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 10, 2010)

Miners do, though.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

oh ur seb


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 10, 2010)

feryll calls me jin. Seb-as-(jin)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

when is the episode going to be released?


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> when is the episode going to be released?


 
It hasn't been recorded yet.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> It hasn't been recorded yet.


 
oh. Anyone know where the chat for it is?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 10, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> oh. Anyone know where the chat for it is?


 
Skype, I think. By the way, it's obvious why it hasn't been recorded yet. They know WRs will be set at Asian Open, they want to have them in the podcast, right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 11, 2010)

We are delaying it for a number of reasons.
1) Thom had scheduling issues for the normal time.
2) I'm finalizing details for a sponsor


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> We are delaying it for a number of reasons.
> 1) Thom had scheduling issues for the normal time.
> 2) I'm finalizing details for a sponsor


Mostly number 1.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 11, 2010)

its cuz thoms naked and drunk.
Hes probably talking with hayley williams about... music.

Also theres a chat for CC 0.o?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 11, 2010)

will it be out tommorow?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> its cuz thoms naked and drunk.
> Hes probably talking with hayley williams about... music.
> 
> Also theres a chat for CC 0.o?



What chat for CC?



bluecloe45 said:


> will it be out tommorow?


 
It'll be out Thursday hopefully.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> What chat for CC?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be out Thursday hopefully.


 


bluecloe45 said:


> oh. Anyone know where the chat for it is?


 
I was referring to this, and colahs post.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 11, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> 2) I'm finalizing details for a sponsor


 
You mean like, an actual company sponsor? Or just a person...

By the way Gears, it's Cola.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

Erm,
I'm guessing he was thinking of #. Henry's been on there, so it makes sense.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You mean like, an actual company sponsor? Or just a person...
> 
> By the way Gears, it's Cola.


 
Not according to your WCA profile. 

I'm looking forward to the next podcast. Not for Waffle, just because I like Cubecast  Na, I'm sure you'll say interesting stuff, and...stuff, Waffle. Maybe about that...method...you've been...doing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2010)

Has episode 8 with waffle been recorded yet?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2010)

guise I heard that thom is sober now

I think we can do this.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 14, 2010)

IM KEEPING IT TOGETHER


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 14, 2010)

OH GOD WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2010)

I HATE MY MIC


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 14, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Not according to your WCA profile.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next podcast. Not for Waffle, just because I like Cubecast  Na, I'm sure you'll say interesting stuff, and...stuff, Waffle. Maybe about that...method...you've been...doing.


 
Waffles are hilarious. I have a hard time eating them, because they keep on making me laugh...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 14, 2010)

****, we never decied on a name for the episode

HOW ABOUT ANDROUX?!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 14, 2010)

Androux and the 48 CMLLs

or Thom and the 18 million megaminx PLLs


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 14, 2010)

i liek androux


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 15, 2010)

so the episode is done?


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 15, 2010)

should name it rouxgasm


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 15, 2010)

It'll be uploaded Sunday.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 15, 2010)

guys for all of you complaining, andrew has a life outside of cubecast. You can't expect that it's guaranteed to come out every 2 weeks. Sometimes you have a drunk co-host or perhaps a lot of editing to do because of an effing faulty mic. Understand that the reason andrew is releasing on sunday is to keep up the usual release on sundays. besides I'm sure he'll put in a lot of work into editing (lol).


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 15, 2010)

Some replies have been deleted. Keep it civil.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Some replies have been deleted. Keep it civil.


 
my apologizes


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ohh, we're getting closer to this "secret" episode! ~


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 15, 2010)

Waffo know who's gonna be on episode 10 <3


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sometimes you have a drunk co-host


----------



## Dene (Oct 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Waffo know who's gonna be on episode 10 <3


 
LIEEEEEEEEEEEES IT'S A SECREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 17, 2010)

WHAR EPISODE AT GAIZ?
on another note.
Andrew how long did editationing this episode take?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

It doesn't take long, but I didn't have time here and there to update everything everytime an episode is released on Thursday. I'm in the process of editing right now. So yea... expect it soonish.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

yay
btw are u a mod? it says u are under the "site leaders"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

I moderate speedcubing discussion mainly for the podcast thread. I rarely use the power beyond this thread though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Episode is up.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

thx


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

I be downloadin' and listnin'.


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 17, 2010)

What's the song at the beginning of each episode? I always wanted to know.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> What's the song at the beginning of each episode? I always wanted to know.


 
http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/music-credit/


----------



## irontwig (Oct 17, 2010)

lrn2niss


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

I had to fix something wrong with the episode. Reuploading in a couple minutes


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

irontwig said:


> lrn2niss


 
What?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it a major fix? If it's not, I'd rather not redownload it.

EDIT: By the way, thanks for the tips on how to conceal my belly fat.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 17, 2010)

irontwig said:


> lrn2niss


 
Yeah, I know now XD

I feel so dumb when I do something like that >_>


----------



## irontwig (Oct 17, 2010)

16-bit? 8-bit where it's at, man.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is it a major fix? If it's not, I'd rather not redownload it.


 
It is not a major fix, no need to redownload.


----------



## jiggy (Oct 17, 2010)

Score! Downloaded and will listen to tomorrow!

I also super-duper swear to think up some quick fire questions and send them in.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 17, 2010)

omg waffo.

I need to get home soon so I can listen to this =(


----------



## flan (Oct 17, 2010)

enjoying


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Andrew, you forgot to bleep out Thom's answer. I wasn't sure whether you were joking or not, if you weren't....


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 17, 2010)

18 million PLLs def sounds right


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hey Andrew, you forgot to bleep out Thom's answer. I wasn't sure whether you were joking or not, if you weren't....


 
That was what the "fix" was for. I totally forgot to bleep it out. I fixed this and reuploaded it. However, maybe 20 peopple downloaded the episodd before I could take it off. Enjoy your free giveaway answer. Don't mention what it is though.


----------



## prostx23 (Oct 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> That was what the "fix" was for. I totally forgot to bleep it out. I fixed this and reuploaded it. However, maybe 20 peopple downloaded the episodd before I could take it off. Enjoy your free giveaway answer. Don't mention what it is though.


 
Dammit, I just downloaded it....I missed it, whatever IT is.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 17, 2010)

its weird listening to people talk about me


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> That was what the "fix" was for. I totally forgot to bleep it out. I fixed this and reuploaded it. However, maybe 20 peopple downloaded the episodd before I could take it off. Enjoy your free giveaway answer. Don't mention what it is though.


 
Yeah, I was listening to it on my iPod, and the whole thing randomly cut out. I guess that was when you reuploaded.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> That was what the "fix" was for. I totally forgot to bleep it out. I fixed this and reuploaded it. However, maybe 20 peopple downloaded the episodd before I could take it off. Enjoy your free giveaway answer. Don't mention what it is though.


 
For the record, i answered the puzzler before i started listening to cubecast, _if_ thats the answer you're talking about.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 18, 2010)

"My mic was fine the other day... when Thom was drunk."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2010)

barren <3


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 18, 2010)

thom's pants.... barren.

i lol'd


----------



## Innocence (Oct 18, 2010)

Andrew. Dvorak composer != Dvorak keyboard guy.  (The pronunciation.)

Lol @ Thom's pants.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 18 million PLLs def sounds right


 
wait no it's 152
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-for-Megaminx!&p=322258&viewfull=1#post322258


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 18, 2010)

What did you guys think of the episode?


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought it was really funny. Great episode


----------



## Innocence (Oct 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> What did you guys think of the episode?


 
Oh, yeah, it was great, apart from all the mistakes and the dvorak fail.

J/k, I really think it was of a similar standard to the rest of the episodes. I like the puzzler, trying to figure it out now.

I personally don't mind it when you guys go off-topic like you did when you were talking about gaming. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> What did you guys think of the episode?


 
I agree with Innocence, there's no problem at all going off topic cubing-wise. Starcraft is a real phenomenon even though I don't play, and it was all in the name of getting to know the real Waffo and his ability to chug carbonated synthetic orange juice. Good stuff.

That said, this was not your best episode. Forget the microphone issues--that stuff happens. Andrew, you weren't there today. Tired, maybe? Roux, maybe? And Thom--you had a Roux guest, and neither of you could evangelize it properly for the freshmen. Roux remains something mysterious for the elite only...a lost opportunity. Or perhaps not...the mystery of it has its appeal.

Nothing horrible--I still enjoyed the episode very much.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm glad to have won the contest! Joel is pronounced (joe-el) if that makes sense haha.


----------



## teller (Oct 18, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> I'm glad to have won the contest! Joel is pronounced (joe-el) if that makes sense haha.


 
You are Kryptonian, then?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol Dvorak pronunciation. Thom had it right--the pronunciation of the keyboard layout is (/ˈdvɒræk/) whereas the Romantic composer's last name is pronounced (/ˈdvɔrʒɑːk/).

anyway, that puzzler is quite interesting.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 18, 2010)

Really fun episode guys! Enjoyed it from beginning to end. Intresting coversations...I got lost in all the gaming talk, just cause I'm not much of a gamer, but good episode as always.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 18, 2010)

Definitely an entertaining episode! Microphone issues weren't too much of an issue, thanks to the adlibbing of the hosts and Waffle. Had some actual LOL moments still for me, so I liked it 

Chris


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2010)

Wtf pancakes. It was waffles...

Also, I thought ijm = I Jules Manalang?


----------



## Innocence (Oct 18, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lol Dvorak pronunciation. Thom had it right--the pronunciation of the keyboard layout is (/ˈdvɒræk/) whereas the Romantic composer's last name is pronounced (/ˈdvɔrʒɑːk/).
> 
> anyway, that puzzler is quite interesting.


 
This. I was going to elaborate...but I don't know how to use those characters xD

As a side note, there should be no debate about waffles and pancakes, they're pretty much made of the same stuff. I mean, do we really care whether we eat pockets of syrup or a spread of syrupy goodness?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Wtf pancakes. It was waffles...
> 
> Also, I thought ijm = I Jules Manalang?


 
I thought he didn't know how to spell Jim... 

Excellent episode as always guys. This one was very entertaining.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 18, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I thought he didn't know how to spell Jim...
> 
> Excellent episode as always guys. This one was very entertaining.


 
whenever i used to look at it, i thought it was waffle= jim


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2010)

subbmitted my answer to puzzler. it isn't hard if you think about it


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 18, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> subbmitted my answer to puzzler. it isn't hard if you think about it


 
Half the answers I have gotten so far are wrong. The first answer had an accuracy rate of like 95% since it was Googleable. One of the answers was obviously trolling though. His answer was something like "trick question, no one names their kid John Johnson".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Half the answers I have gotten so far are wrong. The first answer had an accuracy rate of like 95% since it was Googleable. One of the answers was obviously trolling though. His answer was something like "trick question, no one names their kid John Johnson".


 
is mine correct then?
and the first one didnt need to be googled if you have ever worked a cash register at a fast food place or somewhere otherwise

edit-talked to andrew and mines correct


----------



## Stefan (Oct 18, 2010)

The answer to the previous puzzler is flawed, you totally forgot the $2 bill (I live in Germany and even I have some of those) and the half dollar. I hope the new puzzler has a satisfactory answer, though I think I know what it's about but still can't find a proper answer, due to the wording of the puzzle.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Andrew, you play Halo? If so do you have Reach?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> The answer to the previous puzzler is flawed, you totally forgot the $2 bill (I live in Germany and even I have some of those) and the half dollar. I hope the new puzzler has a satisfactory answer, though I think I know what it's about but still can't find a proper answer, due to the wording of the puzzle.



The answer isn't flawed because the puzzler takes place in a typical store in everyday USA. In a typical cash register, there are no $2 bills or half dollars. The currency obviously exists and is legal tender, but it is rare. So, I stand by my answer!

The new puzzler is a bit tricky in its wording, but I think there are enough hints in there to make the answer obvious.


jms_gears1 said:


> Andrew, you play Halo? If so do you have Reach?


 
Yes, I do play Reach. My nametag is KrnCuber (lol i know i know)


----------



## jiggy (Oct 18, 2010)

Just listened to the podcast. Of course, I loved it! It was a real shame about the mic issues, but for the most part you handled it well, I know how hard it can be to be put on the spot when something goes wrong! I think it's always better for us to hear even something completely unrelated than something like "Oh....errr...well this has gone completely wrong!", so it was nice to hear you guys adapting fairly well. =)

I haven't forgotten my QFQ promise, and I have a couple of (likely wrong) ideas about the puzzler so I'll send those in soon!


In an unrelated note, I love how Thom is a retro gamer! I always preferred Perfect Dark over Goldeneye though...




teller said:


> You are Kryptonian, then?


XD

EDIT: Submitted my answer for the puzzler, now I really want to know what the correct answer is!!!

EDIT 2: Wow! I love the new compare edited versions of posts feature! Very cool!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh yea, we're gonna announce the guest for episode 10 during episode 9


----------



## ChemicalCuber (Oct 22, 2010)

You got my name wrong too lol, It's pronounced like declean, it's Belgian. It's ok though. My art teacher thinks my name is McClean so it wasn't the worst I've gotten. I play halo too, but it'd be wierd to play together cuz I don't even know you haha. I love the podcasts, I think it has a perfect mix of cubing related stuff and jokes because you can't have one without the other.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yes, I do play Reach. My nametag is KrnCuber (lol i know i know)


kk next time i get on live (been off it so i can cheat Fable 2 for some gold) ill add you.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 23, 2010)

Tom, don't get drunk this time...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Tom, don't get drunk this time...


 Thom, get drunk... fixed


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2010)

I personally think the cubecast would be made funnier if he were to be drunk
but this is a (supposedly) family-friendly forum, so maybe that wouldn't be a good idea for a few users.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

So the New episode is today right? I can't wait for another one.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 23, 2010)

It's tomorrow.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 24, 2010)

so it is being recorded today?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 24, 2010)

Thom is missing! Rescheduled to next Sunday


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 24, 2010)

*sadness* It's becoming traditional


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 24, 2010)

damn it Thom!!!!!!! i was really looking forward to this episode he need to get his act together


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, sorry - I just got these messages 5 mins ago;

21:03:48 <+Nibblr> Kirjava: [22h6m] <AndrewKang> hey thom, recording tomorrow at 630pm ur time. send me an email 
([email protected]) asap if u have scheduling issue
21:03:49 <+Nibblr> Kirjava: [22h6m] <AndrewKang> see u then
21:03:49 <+Nibblr> Kirjava: [1h37m] <AndrewKang> rescheduled for next sunday bro


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, sorry - I just got these messages 5 mins ago;
> 
> 21:03:48 <+Nibblr> Kirjava: [22h6m] <AndrewKang> hey thom, recording tomorrow at 630pm ur time. send me an email
> ([email protected]) asap if u have scheduling issue
> ...


 
We had a talk that it was most likely going to be Sunday and you confirmed you were going to be free. Don't put this onto me!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 24, 2010)

I assumed it wasn't on because I hadn't heard anything about it until after it was rescheduled.

Not putting anything on you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 24, 2010)

@23:35

put a straw into the bottle, blow into the straw, and open wide  WAFFO GOGOGO SUB 5


----------



## jiggy (Oct 24, 2010)

No worries guys! Obviously, we all love cubecast and look forward to the next episode, but you guys are under no obligation to do this! If you can put all the effort you do into each episode, I can wait another week. =)

And, heck, now we all have another week to submit more quick fire questions!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 25, 2010)

About how many QfQ's do you have on the waiting list? I submitted one about 2 months ago, and it still hasn't been answered.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> About how many QfQ's do you have on the waiting list? I submitted one about 2 months ago, and it still hasn't been answered.


 
They probably just didn't think it was worthy of being on the show. Some of mine appeared on the very next episode, one was never answered at all.


----------



## Faz (Oct 25, 2010)

Time for a new co-host


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Time for a new co-host


 
Never! Thom does a good job and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 26, 2010)

To apologize for the episode 9 delays, want me to tell you who the 10th guest is?


----------



## irontwig (Oct 26, 2010)

Sure, why not?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 26, 2010)

WAFFO KNOWS
you practically told me before ep6 >_>


----------



## jiggy (Oct 26, 2010)

No! Spoilers! I vote for a surprise! =P


EDIT: Actually, thinking about it, how will we submit questions to the guest if we don't know who it is... =S


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 26, 2010)

Thom, stay sober until Sunday. We need you.

Is there going to be an episode on 11/7, then?


----------



## Shortey (Oct 26, 2010)

YES!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 26, 2010)

the guest is well loved by everyone <3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to announce who it is episode 9 (hopefully this Sunday)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Will Episode 10 be coming out 2 weeks after 9? Or will you do what you tried for Episode 9?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 26, 2010)

i bet it is bob burton


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Episode 8's puzzler should haveve been who the guest for Episode 10 is.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 26, 2010)

its obviously elmo.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 26, 2010)

Erno


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 26, 2010)

It's AVG.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 26, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's AVG.


 
I hope.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 27, 2010)

Guimond.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2010)

everyone is wrong so far :3


----------



## Truncator (Oct 27, 2010)

joey.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 27, 2010)

thom


----------



## Weston (Oct 27, 2010)

I bet its my lover.<3
Right?


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 27, 2010)

is it you weston?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2010)

lol no one right so far :3


----------



## Weston (Oct 27, 2010)

DENE?
DAVID?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ben...


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> its obviously elmo.


 
This made me lol 

"Yaaaaaay!!! Elmo wuvs woobiks coobs!!!!!"


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2010)

I KNOW, TO TRICK US, WESTON IS SUBMITTING IDEAS. IT MUST BE WESTICLES.


----------



## Weston (Oct 27, 2010)

Omg its Tim.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 27, 2010)

JUSTIN BIEBER.


----------



## flan (Oct 27, 2010)

nakajima or akkerdijk just to be ambitious


----------



## Johan444 (Oct 27, 2010)

Famous deaf rubiks.


----------



## Innocence (Oct 27, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Famous deaf rubiks.


 
OMG Yes, he'd be the BEST guest!

MUST get him on!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 27, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> everyone is wrong so far :3


 
Probably means we'll all be mighty disappointed about whoever it really turns out to be.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 28, 2010)

the godfather himself: Frank Morris ?!?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Famous deaf rubiks.



Yes FDR! He loves the cubecast, he even bought a cubecast t-shirt at Nats.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Yes FDR! He loves the cubecast, he even bought a cubecast t-shirt at Nats.


 
But if he listened to cubecast, wouldn't he have heard all the... wait... never mind.


----------



## Logan (Oct 28, 2010)

I love irony.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 29, 2010)

when are you guys doing the next one sunday?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Probably means we'll all be mighty disappointed about whoever it really turns out to be.


 
but but but I love this person D:
How can they not?!?!?! D:<


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

Antoine?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

antione is so sexy


----------



## Weston (Oct 29, 2010)

I already said Antione


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Weston.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

omg everyone is still guessing the same people =(


----------



## ROFL (Oct 29, 2010)

No guest, just Andrew and Thom talking about cubing?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2010)

me? or ben


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> me? or ben


 
why?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> why?


 because everyone loves us...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Richard Meyer?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

but he quit =(


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 29, 2010)

oya D:

Do we all know dis cuber : O?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 29, 2010)

we all love this cuber <3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 29, 2010)

Will there be a specific topic of discussion with this guest?
If so, what is it?

(Hughey was Big BLD, Waffle was roux ...)


----------



## Weston (Oct 29, 2010)

IT'S ROWAN

Does he even cube anymore? lol


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> IT'S ROWAN


 
brb changing boxers


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 30, 2010)

guimond or erno


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 30, 2010)

are you guys recording tomorrow?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone know when the next cast will be up?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 30, 2010)

@Everyone who asks when the next Cubecast will be released: Shut up. Andrew always updates us on when he records, releases, and postpones episodes. Be patient.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 30, 2010)

ya tomorrow iirc


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ya tomorrow iirc


 
Don't get drunk (or laid, or high, or etc) within the next few hours. Kthx.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Don't get drunk (or laid, or high, or etc) within the next few hours. Kthx.


 
just saying, i love stachu he is cute


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

I vote that thom take a vow of celibacy along with a no alcohol policy that states that he cannot drink 3 weeks prior to the show. However, he can get as high as he wants...which would provide for good listening...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> just saying, i love stachu he is cute


 
I love me my gingers.

Also, lemme on already.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I love me my gingers.
> 
> Also, lemme on already.


 lol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 31, 2010)

is it one of these guys?
Dan Cohen
Spef
Stefan Pochmann
Anthony Brooks
Frank Morris
KOII Cubers
Stachu Korick
Tristan Wright
Phillip Espinoza
David Woner
Bub Burton
Erik Akkersdijk
Shotaro Makisumi
Harris Chan

We should so get Harris Karsch on the show, hes hilarious.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

yes gears...it is one of those guys...maybe...


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 31, 2010)

i am thinking Erik or David or Bob


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not me.
It must be Bob.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 31, 2010)

wait who r u?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> wait who r u?


 I'm Stachu. (statue)
No one important - I just post a lot and talk to good cubers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 31, 2010)

He also does OHITABLD magic and holds OH WR without a cube. I raise my knee to him.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> He also does OHITABLD magic and holds *OH WR without a cube*. I raise my knee to him.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

wen is the episode


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 31, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> i am thinking Erik or David or Bob


 
Someone's finally getting closer...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> wen is the episode


 
We're supposed to be recording 15 mins ago XD

WHERE ARE YOU ANDREW?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't tell me Andrew is missing this time.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol andrew is in line at MCDonalds because he needs a frappe to be mr sexy voice


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> He also does OHITABLD magic and holds OH WR without a cube. I raise my knee to him.


 
This is all true.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 31, 2010)

Where is the chat?

EDIT: I think I found it. It's ustream, right?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Where is the chat?
> 
> EDIT: I think I found it. It's ustream, right?


 
link


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 31, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Where is the chat?


 If you're referring to the chat in which Andrew, Thom, and the guest chat while recording, it's simply a Skype conversation.
If you're referring to #rubik, then check out this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> He also does OHITABLD magic and holds OH WR without a cube. I raise my knee to him.


 
this was epic.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaaah it'll be sometime this week


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2010)

You can't be serious.

EDIT: Sorry for being dismayed that a podcast wasn't being released.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Aaaah it'll be sometime this week


 
...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry folks . I want to record, but scheduling 3 people into 1 time frame is a pain in the butt sometimes.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2010)

May I note how much effort Andrew puts into this podcast and how bad I feel now for missing the last chance we had.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 31, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> You can't be serious.


 
No, YOU can't be serious. You aren't king of the world. They have lives outside of the podcast. It's not like you paid for anything, so stop complaining. That goes for EVERYONE. Stop complaining if the podcast is late.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 31, 2010)

David wins discussion.

OT: I don't care when, just release the episode. Great podcast btw


----------



## jiggy (Oct 31, 2010)

jiggy said:


> No worries guys! Obviously, we all love cubecast and look forward to the next episode, but you guys are under no obligation to do this! If you can put all the effort you do into each episode, I can wait another week. =)


Take as long as it needs...the suspense for the puzzler is killing me, though! =p


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL @ this whole thread.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dang it o well so now it is being recorded sometime this week?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 1, 2010)

Yay! I love waiting!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 1, 2010)

donated a week ago for the 2nd time, no email this time? should i email him?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 3, 2010)

I totally getting andrew this


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 5, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> I totally getting andrew this


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS that would be amazing do it!


----------



## ROFL (Nov 5, 2010)

Andrew should BLD solve it. I can't wait for the next episode-I have a stack of Cubesmith stickers and several DIYs ready for stickering, I just need something to listen to while I do it.


----------



## teller (Nov 5, 2010)

Bacon-Flavored Soda Sizzles Onto Shelves


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 5, 2010)

Im trying to get everything scheduled so we can record. This week, Patrick had midterms, i had work, and Thom is in competition. We'll try to record asap though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

Andrew's secret youtube account.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes said:


> Andrew's secret youtube account.


 
I knew it! Andrew is a secret skewb solver! Now we all know the truth.


----------



## Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> is it one of these guys?
> Dan Cohen
> Spef
> Stefan Pochmann
> ...


 
Don't call me that.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought your name WAS Bub though...


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2010)

Noooo his name is Baab. Because that's how he says it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 13, 2010)

Episode should be out by tomorrow. We have the chunk of the show with Patrick recorded, Thom and I just need to record the intro and outro sometime today or tomorrow. 

Woot?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

DON'T DELETE IT. <3


----------



## Logan (Nov 13, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> DON'T DELETE IT. <3


 
DON'T CLEAR IT! DON'T CLEAR IT!


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it coming out soon because I can't wait for it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

I am in the process of editing the show.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

<3


----------



## Innocence (Nov 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I am in the process of editing the show.


 


Owait I'm about to leave...that means I have to wait another 7 hours...

Oh well.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 14, 2010)

:>)@[email protected]


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

Uploading and what not right now  5-10 minutes away!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

androux shud work quicker.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

i am so excited


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 14, 2010)

Whew! That took a long time to edit! I really think I did a good job on this one... Wait... Oh, God! I just deleted it!


Can't wait


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 14, 2010)

It's out!

I'm going to go and listen right now.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

It is out. Enjoy folks.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 14, 2010)

<33333333333333333


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2010)

PJK<3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 14, 2010)

<3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 14, 2010)

lol Phoenix.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 15, 2010)

This should be great. Especially with pjk! So many things to talk about here.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

U guys diggin the episode?


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> U guys diggin the episode?


 
I listened to my shoutout then I turned it off


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I listened to my shoutout then I turned it off


 
That's lame. This episode is quite good imo.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I had to watch the hangover with my friends. Tonight I will be listening to it


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 15, 2010)

construction cast ftw.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 15, 2010)

Great episode so far.

By the way, Joel's website is still up, the domain expired though so it uses the .110mb.com suffix: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Well I had to watch the hangover with my friends. Tonight I will be listening to it


 
parents*

@andrew, i didnt think of a shoutout due to me donating 2 ish / more weeks ago, thought you forgot about it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> parents*
> 
> @andrew, i didnt think of a shoutout due to me donating 2 ish / more weeks ago, thought you forgot about it.


 
Just send me an email with one and I'll add it to episode 10.


----------



## flan (Nov 15, 2010)

Good epidsode. Btw...

Love the Brit/USA debate

should be named construction cast 

I greeted you with annyong on an ep 2 I think thread so I officially win. (I got it off arrested development <3)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 15, 2010)

downloading now


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2010)

<3 cubecast!

Very funny episode, and very cool to hear from Pat himself!

Favorite parts where Thom's planet, which I'm sure is WAY better than the dingy old mars planet  Also loved the "Well it's not like you're going to cut that back into the show or anything." I actually LOL'd 

Thanks for the effort you guys put in, and can't wait for next episode with haha if you! didn't listen to the episode then it's still a surprise!

Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

"Asia, like yellow?"

nice one Andrew


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 15, 2010)

its funny cuz I knew the surprise guest long before sarah was on.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 15, 2010)

harris or dave, experienced, canadian, cubers.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> harris or dave, experienced, canadian, cubers.


 
you didn't listen to then end of today's episode


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 15, 2010)

Good episode. It was nice to get a "behind the scene" look on the Speedsolving forum.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Good episode. It was nice to get a "behind the scene" look on the Speedsolving forum.


 
Yea, I would say this is one of my favorite episodes in terms of teaching people about the cubing world.

Edit: Not teaching, more like informing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked it quite a lot. Up there with my other favurites, Stefan, Mike, and Chris.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Liked it quite a lot. Up there with my other favurites, Stefan, Mike, and Chris.


 
That's almost half the episodes lol.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

this is my favorite episode

thom's voice is so nice..i couldnt imagine someone else doing this podcast


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> That's almost half the episodes lol.


 
CubeCast is just that awesome. : D


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

For those who are interested in what a single episode's show notes looks like, here you go. 
Note: The quickfire questions for Thom and I are not on because we read off of the same copy. 

Thom and I are able to keep a good flow because of the organization in the show notes. Without it, I think the show would be much lower in quality. 



Spoiler



Episode #9

Recording Date: 11/12/2010
Guest: Patrick Kelly

Sponsors: 
Eric Reese: Shoutout to Phil Yu, thanks for your algs
Hilmar Magnusson: From Iceland, Hey all speedcubers, come to the Norwegian Open in February! Joey is awesome 
Will Ballard: I am with Andrew on Skewbs
The Skelecosm: Adam Zamora's head-to-head format adds a new dimension of excitement to cubing competitions--everyone needs to experience it.

Opening Discussion:
*Schedule Issues
World Records
Giovanni Contardi 4x4 Cube 40.67 (average)
Feliks Zemdegs 
2x2: a:2.12 
3x3: s: 6.77, 7.03 a: 7.91 
4x4: s: 31.97 a: 35.80, 39.73

4x4x4 Cubes
UK Open 

Last Week Puzzler
John Johnson is a British spy in Germany during World War II. His had a German father and an English mother, so he was perfect for the job. He had great knowledge of the German way of life.

He was always careful not to give himself away and never made a false move. As the years passed and the war was tipping towards the Allies, he became encouraged and joyful that he would soon be able to return to his home in England.

One day in Berlin, he was day dreaming about his return to England. He was standing on the sidewalk, ready to cross the street when he felt a hand on his shoulder and a gun in his ribs. He’s been found out.

How did they know?!

Answer: Looked the wrong way when crossing the street.
Winner: keemy

***Transition***

***Bring in Guest: ***
Cubing Background

Speedsolving
-What made you want to start the site?
-The shortcomings/faults of Yahoo’s group.
-Did you think it would become so popular?
-In what ways did you see the community change during the years? Examples: Youtubers, trolls, etc.
-The “new” design. What are some new features? 
-The future of speedsolving. 
-Other projects.


Listener Questions
Logan Kelly: Minecraft. How do you feel about it? Have any of you played it? If so, what did you do and give your thoughts on it.
Lucas Kerbs: I am currently 40 seconds and seem to have hit a wall. How do I get past this?

***Transition***

Random Catch of the Day: 
The Gaming Thread!
No More Spoilers In Signatures


Quickfire Questions
-Guest Questions
1) What’s your favourite thread ever on speedsolving?
2) Jason Kilbourn: If you could go back in time to when you first started cubing, what is the one piece of cubing-related advice you would give yourself?
3) Ben Whitmore: If you suddenly became a cannibal and had to eat 1 member of the speedsolving forum, who would it be and why?
4) When Jin and Sun died on Lost, did you cry?
5) Eric Reese: If Jack helped you off the horse. Would you help Jack off the horse?
6) What’s your favorite internet meme?


***Bye to Guest***

QQ for Thom/Andrew

The Puzzler
John Johnson sat on his seat and waited for service. After a few minutes, a young lady came by and asked if he would like s omething to drink. John asked the lady for a beer. Since John looks young, she asked him for an ID. After checking the ID, she gave him a beer without a problem.

Four hours later, John ordered another beer in the same seat he was sitting in last time he ordered. To his surprise, he was asked for his ID again. When the server checked his ID, she said that it would be illegal for her to serve him beer. Thus, John Johnson was left in his seat, sober.

What’s going on here?

Note: It has nothing to do with blood alcohol levels.

Next Episode: Stefan Pochmann
Episode 10
-Send in your favorite moments of the past 9 episodes (top 10 list)
Up to 30 seconds in length.
-Send in voice mails. 
Can be about anything, as long as it is family friendly.
Up to 30 seconds in length.

Itunes Reviews:
Eppley12- 6/5!
IWRECKU- Up to date and well planned out

Supporting the show!
Website: www.CubeCastpodcast.com
Subscribe to the show on Itunes and Zune
Send in your questions
Donations


----------



## Innocence (Nov 15, 2010)

I guessed correctly. (The guest AND the QQ)

C'mon guys, how hard could it be? If something is a surprise, then it HAS to be Pochmann


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2010)

some gifs of that hotel they were talking about



Spoiler


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, PK didn't answer my question


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Jack.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> "Asia, like yellow?"
> 
> nice one Andrew


 
I don't see why I can't think of yellow when I hear asia... it ain't racist!


----------



## teller (Nov 15, 2010)

Favorite part: You guys doing scissors, rock, paper over the phone. Classic!


----------



## irontwig (Nov 15, 2010)

http://sv.forvo.com/word/azure/
Nothing on there is close to Thom's "Asia" pronunciation.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who heard asia? Or... Am I just crazy?


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 15, 2010)

Finally a new episode guys! I love it make it more often


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

teller said:


> Favorite part: You guys doing scissors, rock, paper over the phone. Classic!


 
I especially enjoyed Thom's explanation of why he chose paper.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 15, 2010)

I just finished it, another amazing episode!

I'm happy that I guessed the puzzler correctly (I guess as a Brit I had a small advantage), do you take the first correct answer or a random person from all of the correct answers? IMO, it should be the second, what with time zones, real life and other stuff... I have a few ideas for this weeks puzzler! Great addition to the show!

I think my favourite part was Thom explaining American history to two Americans! =p You guys and your magic papers!



jiggy said:


> Wow, I just checked the guest list, I'm really looking forward to the Pochmann episode. =p


Still true!

Great job, guys! Love the show.


EDIT: Puzzler answers submitted, Quick Fire Questions to be thought of and submitted at a later date.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

jiggy said:


> I'm happy that I guessed the puzzler correctly, do you take the first correct answer or a random person from all of the correct answers? IMO, it should be the second, with time zones, real life and other stuff... I have a few ideas for this weeks puzzler! Great addition to the show!


 
Random person from all the correct answers pretty much. I choose the winner a few minutes before recording starts.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

It wouldnt be fair if they chose the first person to answer every time...


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> It wouldnt be fair if they chose the first person to answer every time...


Yes it would.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Yes it would.


 
Please feel free to elaborate.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Am I the only one who heard asia? Or... Am I just crazy?


 
I heard Asia.  I say Azure like "ah-jurr" so I wouldn't have thought he meant that.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 15, 2010)

i<3Thom's American history lesson.

Come on Andrew and Pat, know some heritage!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Yes it would.


 
It would not be fair at all since a good chunk of our listeners live in other parts of the world. People in Asia or Europe are usually asleep when I publish an episode.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 15, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Am I the only one who heard asia? Or... Am I just crazy?



I heard asia too. Don't worry Andrew. XD
I had such a confused face when I first heard it. Almost rewinded it to see if I heard it correctly.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

Cincy I am baffled at how you can even dream that it is fair. Not everyone even has the opportunity to be around the very second that the podcast is released because of work or some other reason. :fp:


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Cincy I am baffled at how you can even dream that it is fair. Not everyone even has the opportunity to be around the very second that the podcast is released because of work or some other reason. :fp:



If you are a real fan of the show, you would have quite school/job, and waited for the show to come out so you can be the first to hear it.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> If you are a real fan of the show, you would have quite school/job, and waited for the show to come out so you can be the first to hear it.


 
Done.



cmhardw said:


> There can be only cubecast...


 
VV -- WIN


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2010)

Owen said:


> If you are a real fan of the show, you would have quite school/job, and waited for the show to come out so you can be the first to hear it.


 
There can be only cubecast...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone planning on sending in voicemail? Would be fun .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

I shall.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 16, 2010)

too bad i dont have an iphone


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha. Or you can just get a microphone...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> too bad i dont have an iphone


 
If you have a mic and recording program (nothing fancy, just a simple recording program), it is as easy as that. Just attach it to an email and send it to [email protected].

I will also look into the possibility of using skype to record this as well.


----------



## marthaurion (Nov 16, 2010)

interesting...there i was thinking it was some special app


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job guys, cheers for letting me on. Sorry about the mic. issue and the delay.

Haha @ Thom for using "nappy". Andrew surely has no idea what that is. I can't stop laughing when I hear that part.



JonnyWhoopes said:


> i<3Thom's American history lesson.
> 
> Come on Andrew and Pat, know some heritage!


What else is there to know about John Hancock other than that he was in the American Revolution and signed the DoI?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

pjk said:


> What else is there to know about John Hancock other than that he was in the American Revolution and signed the DoI?


I'm with Patrick on this one. 

Oh Patrick, how is it hearing your own voice like this?


----------



## Toad (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm very much intending to send in a voicemail. Need more than one British accent on the show


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the idea of the montage of favorite past cubecast moments. I will have to go back and listen to some of the earlier episodes and find some of the LOL moments.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

SEND THEM IN LADIES AND GENTS~


----------



## EricReese (Nov 16, 2010)

Andrew Im going to send a question in. But I don't know if you guys accept more then 30 second questions. There isnt really a way I can shorten the question. Want me to email you or PM you ?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

Well as long as it isn't like boring or trash, send it in. Email it to [email protected].


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Andrew Im going to send a question in. But I don't know if you guys accept more then 30 second questions. There isnt really a way I can shorten the question. Want me to email you or PM you ?


 Talk really fast : -p


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention this lovely story:

Earlier today, I was walking around campus between classes with my headphones in my ears listening to the last half hour of CubeCast on my Zune.
I had to empty my bladder, so I proceeded into the bathroom, backpack still on and CubeCast still playing.

While at the urinal with one other person perhaps 5 down to the right from me, I heard a funny part in CubeCast, and couldn't help but laugh. In fact, I lol'd.
The guy's face near me was just like "wtf...he's...laughing as he's peeing as if..."
It was quite the awkward experience. To make up for it, I gave him a puzzled look as if he had done something stupid as I left, making him further confused.

-statue


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

What was the thing you laughed at?


----------



## EricReese (Nov 16, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Well as long as it isn't like boring or trash, send it in. Email it to [email protected].


 
Done 

The question is for you btw, so I hope you dont read it until the day of the cast.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't remember, let me check.
Edit:
Thom: "I've never been so excited in my entire life." @ ~1:27
followed by Thom's explanation for rock paper scissors.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 16, 2010)

LOL Stachu you should have pointed at his...yeah and kept laughing, that would have been a much better way to play it off  Lol at Thom's part about cubing on the toilet, that was HILARIOUS! Such perverted confusion!


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorite part so far in the entire series was


Spoiler



wheeliebin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2010)

montage? barren.


----------



## Faz (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol who says tuna fish.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know, Faz is copying all the podcasts to my usb, as I have terrible internet. In fact, I ran over my cap just to listen to an episode <3
So add one to the download of every episode. I may not be downloading, but I will be listening  (I heard the Fazcast)
Faz: can you copy this one across too?  I wanna have all of 'em


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 16, 2010)

So, when is the next episode of Construction Cast going to air? 
Great episode!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> So, when is the next episode of Construction Cast going to air?
> Great episode!


 
The plan is to release around the 28th.


----------



## flan (Nov 16, 2010)

Please include construction cast as a weekly feature where each episode you ask the guest and Thom about there feeling on a particuar construction project. Just to take the joke too far...
I beg you.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

flan said:


> Please include construction cast as a weekly feature where each episode you ask the guest and Thom about there feeling on a particuar construction project. Just to take the joke too far...
> I beg you.


 
I'll do what I can


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh btw, SEND IN VOICEMAILS AND QUESTIONS! Cmon folks~~


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 16, 2010)

My apologies to Pat and Andrew. I had forgotten that John Hancock has a far greater influence in Massachusetts than in the United States as a whole. The main influences to US history as a whole, was that he served several terms as the president of Continental Congress, he signed the DoI, and helped ratify the US Constitution.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Andrew, do you guys have any Christmas type ideas planned for any of the coming podcasts? I'll try and think of something festive for the show too, but I think it might be nice to embrace the spirit of the season a bit!

I have a few questions thought up and written down already, I'll put them all in when I've got a few more that I think are worth it. (EDIT: Do you have an eta for the recording? So that I know ~ when to get them in for.)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 17, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Hey Andrew, do you guys have any Christmas type ideas planned for any of the coming podcasts? I'll try and think of something festive for the show too, but I think it might be nice to embrace the spirit of the season a bit!
> 
> I have a few questions thought up and written down already, I'll put them all in when I've got a few more that I think are worth it. (EDIT: Do you have an eta for the recording? So that I know ~ when to get them in for.)



For the Christmas episode, I don't plan on doing anything like that. I'll talk to Thom about it. As for the recording, asap


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 17, 2010)

Two ways to send in voicemails.
1) Make a recording and attach to an email. Send it to [email protected]
2) Record a voicemail on skype and send it to bacunx.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I hope the new puzzler has a satisfactory answer, though I think I know what it's about but still can't find a proper answer, due to the wording of the puzzle.



So I was right...



krnballerzzz said:


> He was standing on the sidewalk, ready to cross the street when he felt a hand on his shoulder and a gun in his ribs. He’s been found out.
> 
> Answer: *Looked the wrong way when crossing the street.*



That is terrible wording. _"When crossing the street"_? No, the puzzle said that when he felt the hand on his shoulder, he was _"*standing on the sidewalk*"_ and _"*ready* to cross the street"_. But how can an observer know that? The observer just sees John standing there. Maybe he's still going to look to the other side before actually stepping onto the street. The observer can't know that. Or maybe John doesn't even want to cross the street at all. The observer can't know that. Plus: "the wrong way"? When crossing a street, you really better look *both* ways anyway. There's no wrong way, there's two right ways!

Honestly, that was really bad. And it could've been ok had the puzzler simply said John felt the hand after stepping onto the street. There are still minor problems with that, but it would be much much better than the original wording. And because it could've been much better with such a simple change, this distracted from the answer you were looking for. Even if one thought of your answer (as I did immediately), one had to think _"Why did he word it that way instead, is he looking for a different answer? This one doesn't really fit."_. Like I said, I just couldn't find a proper answer explaining away the problems, and neither did you.

Anyway... please just take it as constructive criticism about how to make puzzles. I'm not mad, I'm just disappointed that the puzzle was not nearly as good as it could've easily been. I like puzzles and I'm sad seeing them suffer from unnecessary poor presentation.


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

Stefan should choose the puzzler for the next episode.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 17, 2010)

You're right Stefan, the puzzler was confusing in a number of ways. I just rushed through it and didn't think it through when putting it into the notes. I'll try harder to word it better next time. 

I agree with riffz. You should create a puzzler for your episode! It'll be interesting to see what you come up with .


----------



## jiggy (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a hunch that if Stefan creates a puzzler, no one will be able to answer it! ; )


----------



## avgdi (Nov 17, 2010)

That would be awesome if Stefan made the next puzzler.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 17, 2010)

Like Leonard de Quirm encrypting messages.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I agree with riffz. You should create a puzzler for your episode! It'll be interesting to see what you come up with .


 
Nah, I don't even remember ever making a riddle. Just make me beta-test yours . Well, maybe if I happen to think of something good, but you better prepare one as well.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 17, 2010)

Sure thing, I'll send you an email later along with other things for the show.

Btw, what did you think about the wording of this current puzzler?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Btw, what did you think about the wording of this current puzzler?


 
Don't see any logical problems with it, meaning I got an answer I'm satisfied with (of course I might miss something). A certain wording gives a rather strong clue (assuming I got it right) and I didn't like that at first sight, but then I thought it's actually good because it confines the answer so once you got it, you can be pretty sure to be right (again, assuming I did get it right). And I very much like a certain detail that invalidates an otherwise alternative and easier answer. Finally, just like the previous, I do like the idea and story of this one. So thumbs fully up for it


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2010)

Always have to make fun of the name -_-


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 17, 2010)

Thom's British-ness with Andrew's American-ness makes this podcast awesome. Just that dynamic is so entertaining to listen too.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 21, 2010)

The recording is planned to be on Thursday. Send your stuff in by Wednesday!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2010)

Where would I send in my answer to the riddler?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 21, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Where would I send in my answer to the riddler?


 
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/the-puzzler/


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah. I just sent in my response.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2010)

Adam Zamora confirmed as a guest .

BTW, EPISODE 10 is going to be boss.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 23, 2010)

when is it going to be again?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2010)

Look a grand total of 5 posts up.


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 24, 2010)

i didnt see the other posts sorry!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 25, 2010)

Episode is recorded. Should be out Sunday


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 25, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode is recorded. Should be out Sunday


 
YAYAYAY


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 25, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2010)

Heck ya. I hopefully can download it for a long car ride.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't delete it!
On the other hand, it was fun, wouldn't mind doing it again


----------



## Innocence (Nov 25, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode is recorded. Should be out Sunday


 
Do not let that EMP grenade you're playing with land on your computer.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Any insight on how long the episode is?


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2010)

When I'm listening to cubecast, and I have to go, I don't pause it (so I can act like it's live :tu)


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> When I'm listening to cubecast, and I have to go, I don't pause it (so I can act like it's live :tu)



I'll do you one better Edward. While listening I don't even bother to get up to go... I just let it all out wherever I happen to be.


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> I'll do you one better Edward. While listening I don't even bother to get up to go... I just let it all out wherever I happen to be.


 
@[email protected] 
I meant go as in leave the computer but ok.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 26, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> I'll do you one better Edward. While listening I don't even bother to get up to go... I just let it all out wherever I happen to be.


 
Yea just do this (NSFW)



Spoiler



[youtube]CTvccGlOM0I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> @[email protected]
> I meant go as in leave the computer but ok.


 
uuhhhh... that too... oops.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 26, 2010)

I really enjoyed the Chris Hardwick episode. I learned so much about the past of cubing. You should have him as a guest again.

I'm also expecting to learn a lot from Stefan. He is up at the top of the list for cube theory.

(I do obviously learn some things from all the guests, though)


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Has there been any efforts made to get anyone from the 1982 championship on as a guest?

Mike


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 26, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Don't delete it!
> On the other hand, it was fun, wouldn't mind doing it again



It was very fun, but draining 



cuberkid10 said:


> Any insight on how long the episode is?



2 hours, give or take a few minutes.



prostx23 said:


> Has there been any efforts made to get anyone from the 1982 championship on as a guest?
> 
> Mike


No


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> It was very fun, *bug draining*




Lol?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Big 10 is here


----------



## JackJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay. Can't wait to hear what Stefan has to say.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 28, 2010)

Listening now.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 28, 2010)

Anything stupid you hear me say is due to mean editing and I've never actually said it.

Congrats and thanks for 10 episodes!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Listening now.


 
^^


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't play it. Something with a code I need. I'll try to figure it out, for me at least. Hope no one else has this problem.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Can't play it. Something with a code I need. I'll try to figure it out, for me at least. Hope no one else has this problem.



I used the same codec that I've used the past episodes. It is most likely a problem on your end if no one else is having the trouble. Send me an email if it persists though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't find it on Itunes...

Yup, it says total: 9 episodes.


EDIT: I just used the website, so I got it. However, if you type in Cubecast on Itunes store, there're only 9 episodes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey, for the zune (and maybe iTunes) podcasting, I'd suggest changing your titles to 01 rather than just 1, so the listing doesn't do the silly listing as follows:
1
10
2
3
etc
About to listen.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I used the same codec that I've used the past episodes. It is most likely a problem on your end if no one else is having the trouble. Send me an email if it persists though.


Ditched my old media player, works on Itunes now.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 28, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Anything stupid you hear me say is due to mean editing and I've never actually said it.


 
LOL. Can't wait to listen to the episode.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

DAMN IT.
My answer wasn't clear .


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 28, 2010)

Andrew,

Ah man...you got my name wrong for the shout out. My last name is Schiela... where did you get Perkins from?:confused: Otherwise great episode so far.

Mike *Schiela*

Long Live FOUR LOCO!!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm having audio codec problems too. 
Works fine on itunes though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 28, 2010)

Our hosts need to know their geography, also, i almost won the puzzler.


----------



## Toad (Nov 28, 2010)

Thom and Joey are actually separate people... Honest...

And Thom let me know when you decide to leave the country, I'll tag along


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I'm having audio codec problems too.



Maybe your players feel too posh for 16 kbps? (Andrew, you used to use 32 kbps before, ts ts ts...)


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 29, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Maybe your players feel too posh for 16 kbps? (Andrew, you used to use 32 kbps before, ts ts ts...)


 
The 2nd server was under 21. Mine was the 2nd picked.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> The 2nd server was under 21. Mine was the 2nd picked.


 
......

And if anyone has problems playing, just pull it into Itunes.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Maybe your players feel too posh for 16 kbps? (Andrew, you used to use 32 kbps before, ts ts ts...)


 
I thought I did. But then again... It did sound different when I listened to it on the car. Ill check again when I get back home tonight. If it is the wrong kpbs, I'll redo it.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ......


 
I asked him for his answer when I thought he meant he would've won if the hosts knew their geography. Deleted it when I saw I had misread, but he was too fast.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 29, 2010)

The UWR for the 3x3x3 cube assembly is I think 9.14.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

The "second server can't serve alcohol" doesn't make any sense. Why would she bother asking him for his ID if she can't serve alcohol in the first place?


----------



## keemy (Nov 29, 2010)

I would have loled if I won puzzler twice (I had the right answer for this one too XP).


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2010)

Great episode. 
You guys should settle everything over oral rock paper scissors.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

I love it how whenever you download a codec, it doesn't work the way it said it would.

edit: I'll just try iTunes once it downloads

2edit: Okay. It's working fine now. The audio is just a little weird. I think you already know what I mean.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 29, 2010)

I enjoyed it thoroughly. Stefan accent > Thom accent.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done Andrew, you win at pronouncing my name (Ryan Paroz) first try, then screwing it up by trying again. Thom, you lose, I'm sorry.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 29, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> The UWR for the 3x3x3 cube assembly is I think 9.14.


 
well i dont think its really fair to start with all the pieces laid out in pairs like that. They should be randomly scrambled


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

What do you guys think of....
1) skype team blind? Should this be a regular thing?
2)the puzzler? Is it a good segment to the show?
3) the quickfire questions? Is it still funny, or is it losing its comedic value?

How many of you guys followed the team blind with the show?


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, since I didn't have the scramble, I couldn't


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, since I didn't have the scramble, I couldn't


 
Like I said in the show, it's on the website faznub.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 29, 2010)

@Andrew: Puzzler is good still, QQ are still pretty funny. The Team BLD was fun, but I lost it toward the end, sounded like Stefan did too  Perhaps more code words for move sequences, or just go slower.

@Faz: It's on the website. As Andrew just said when he ninja'd me.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 29, 2010)

GAH! I said West instead of East....That makes me sad...


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2010)

I thought the F B' solution was for the website scramble and I kept re-scrambling and re-listening to Thom's solution, trying to get the first block. :fp I still think it's a good idea and you guys should try it again. Maybe use a funny/weird method each episode to make things more interesting?

Someone needs to remix the Master Magic song. Now.

I LOL'd when Thom said he got a last layer skip.

Great episode!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing episode!

I followed along with the team blind solve, and the first attempt had me busting out laughing. All I heard was "3...2...1...go *sdfhiwuhn ;whef*" from Thom calling *so* quickly! Then it got even better when Andrew called out turns as well, trying to keep up!

Another bust out laughing part was the question to Thom:
Andrew: "If you had to eat one of your cubes, which one would it be and why?"
Thom: "Wait what the?!?...what???...... uh???... what?!?!"

[r2,U] style solving was fun. I ended up going with Stefan's suggestion to solve corners first, and then I used a Classic Pochmann style BLD method to solve edges. Probably 1:30 minutes solves on average, maybe 2:00 minutes. 

Stefan, you're awesome! Loved this episode, easily one of my top favorites! Thank you so much for the master magic song encore as well! I agree that maybe some of the newer cubers won't know what it's all about, but we oldies still <3 that song  I'm interested to look into the deep cut puzzle methods as well. There was a lot of theory and discussion in this episode, and I was really taken with the [r2,U] solving once it was mentioned, but I promise I'll try to put some thought into the deep cut puzzles as well.

I'm happy to have won the puzzler! I had a hard time on the spy one, so it's nice to get one correct! Andrew mentioned possibly doing something else with the shirt since I already have one (the cubecast shirts are awesome btw!). If Thom and Andrew are ok with this then I would like to offer my shirt from winning the puzzler to the best Stefan Pochmann master magic song remix.

Awesome episode, and I look forward to the next 10! 

Chris


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 29, 2010)

Good episode. Skype team BLD was rofl. I wouldn't mind it being a regular thing for the show. I love QF questions! It still adds great value to the show. The puzzler is fun for those who like riddles and winning prizes. I'm clueless with most of them though. 

Again, good episode guys! Stefan was great. It would be so awesome if Tyson really made the Pochmann 8-ball. 
Can't wait for next episodes!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

Link to the show notes: http://cubecast.squarespace.com/hom...hhh-almost.html?lastPage=true#comment10658065
People have been requesting it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

Reuploaded a better quality version with a name correction, sorry Mike .


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Reuploaded a better quality version with a name correction, sorry Mike .



Thanks Andrew,

And correctly pronounced as well.:tu:tu

Mike


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

What is a Pochammn 8 ball?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> What is a Pochammn 8 ball?


A magic 8-ball with quotes from Stefan. 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tgLXah2mUhzRuHY6iZWfxxQ&hl=en#gid=0


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I know the answer to this one. I just have to work out who does what to whom.


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> A magic 8-ball with quotes from Stefan.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tgLXah2mUhzRuHY6iZWfxxQ&hl=en#gid=0


 
I was pointing out the typo in the show notes, not actually asking. >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> I was pointing out the typo in the show notes, not actually asking. >_>


 
OMG.
A human being made a mistake.
Quick, call CNN!!!


----------



## Innocence (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> I was pointing out the typo in the show notes, not actually asking. >_>


 
Because that's the more obvious reason. >.<


----------



## teller (Nov 29, 2010)

Good show!

Pochmann is not a machine! He's a man!!!


----------



## avgdi (Nov 29, 2010)

Good episode guys!

If you still wanted parts for the montage I would put 1:51:30 of this episode.
Andrew: I hate chihuahua's.
Thom: I hate... Living things.

I lol'd.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2010)

i realy liked this episode with steven pokeman the magix masters song was very funny! don't forgeeeeet to wear your helmet!


----------



## some1rational (Nov 29, 2010)

Thx Andrew, I'm sincerely touched you actually put my question on the show (the commutator/conjugate one from ooglyboogly lol) since it was so long. And thanks to Stefan and Tom for clearing it up; I was glad Stefan actually understood the context of the problem (that I didn't really want to just look up other people's algorithms). I just wasn't sure if it was mostly trial and error for deep cut puzzles or if maybe there's some methodology involved beyond that of commutators and conjugates. Maybe I'll go try the square-1 again...maybe...I think I hate it almost as much as Andrew hates skewbs.

Awesome 10th episode, I hope it goes on for the months/years to come.


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> OMG.
> A human being made a mistake.
> Quick, call CNN!!!


 
If you notice, I rarely point out grammatical mistakes or spelling errors on the forum. I thought it was funny because if you pronounced it the way he spelled it you might say "Pokemon".


No wonder you thought my question was stupid, Thom. Andrew didn't read the whole thing. I asked what methods and extensions you would look into and consider learning, taking into account your new physical limitations. (ie. would you switch to CFOP or ZZ, would you consider trying out 2GLL, etc.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> taking into account your new physical limitations


 
wait, what?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I enjoyed it thoroughly. Stefan accent > Thom accent.



WTH are you talking about I don't have any accent.



da25centz said:


> well i dont think its really fair to start with all the pieces laid out in pairs like that. They should be randomly scrambled



That would just be a different event. This is how I did it back then, what we were talking about in the show. Only rule being that no two pieces touch each other when you start.



krnballerzzz said:


> What do you guys think of....
> 1) skype team blind? Should this be a regular thing?
> 2)the puzzler? Is it a good segment to the show?
> 3) the quickfire questions? Is it still funny, or is it losing its comedic value?


 
1) I liked doing a short Roux solve, can't do that by myself. Thanks Thom . I closed my eyes but I actually didn't have to, as I couldn't have cheated anyway. But say the scramble in the show, it's better to have it right there and some people might not even have web access when they're listening. And explain codes if you use them (like our r="Q"). And maybe record 2-3 attempts and choose the best (fastest or funniest or whatever) one to include in the show.
2) Yeah, love it! Especially with the wrong answers included.
3) QQ are good, and a nice opportunity for the listeners to actively participate.



cmhardw said:


> [r2,U] style solving was fun.


 
Wait, what? I thought it was [r,U]. Anyway... too hard for me.



some1rational said:


> I was glad Stefan actually understood the context of the problem (that I didn't really want to just look up other people's algorithms). I just wasn't sure if it was mostly trial and error for deep cut puzzles or if maybe there's some methodology involved beyond that of commutators and conjugates.


 
Yeah, I very much respect and appreciate people trying to do it on their own, so I notice. And yes, there might be something smarter than trial and error for deep cut puzzles. I don't really have many, though, Skewb is probably my most extreme one and it's easy enough to solve with just repeated applications of the minimal commutator and other short algs found by trial and error, so I never bothered trying to be smart about it. Pyraminx Crystal for example is somewhat deep cut as well, and it's much easier to understand (no need for trial and error at all).

Spoiler for Square-1: My Square-1 video that Thom mentioned is the first one in the "Methods" section here:
http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/videos/
The idea is to use the easy to do and understand 2x2x2 algorithm (R2 D' R2 D) *R2* (D' R2 D R2) to swap two adjacent quarters in the top layer (the middle R2 does the swap, after the R2D'R2D setup), and repeat that an even number of times with appropriate top layer adjustments in between. If you do it just twice, you actually have a commutator.

Oh and on that videos page you can also find some of the other stuff we talked about:
Master Magic song: http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/videos/MasterMagicHowTo.wmv
4x4x4 <U,u,R,r> solving: http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/videos/UuRr4x4.wmv
3x3x3 assembling: http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/videos/CubeAssembling16.wmv


----------



## riffz (Nov 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> wait, what?


 
You lose your arm in a shark attack, so obviously algs/methods you use for 2 hands might not be as good for OH.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> You lose your arm in a shark attack, so obviously algs/methods you use for 2 hands might not be as good for OH.


 
Oh, no. I'd still use roux. Would learn OHCMLL though (I need to learn it anyway).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> You lose your arm in a shark attack, so obviously algs/methods you use for 2 hands might not be as good for OH.


 
The only thing that would change for me is optimizing all my algs for OH. I would still use Fridrich and be awesome.


----------



## some1rational (Nov 29, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Spoiler for Square-1: My Square-1 video that Thom mentioned is the first one in the "Methods" section here:
> http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/videos/
> The idea is to use the easy to do and understand 2x2x2 algorithm (R2 D' R2 D) *R2* (D' R2 D R2) to swap two adjacent quarters in the top layer (the middle R2 does the swap, after the R2D'R2D setup), and repeat that an even number of times with appropriate top layer adjustments in between. If you do it just twice, you actually have a commutator.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the input and links Stefan , I think I'll try square-1 again today.

And yea, I was able to create algorithms for the Crystal Pyraminx because it has 3 layers (I think you pointed this out to me too Stefan lol) so I could still semi-track what was going on, but I think my edge 3-cycle was like literally 30+ moves (and yea, I've seen your video on your Crystal Pyraminx method lol, totally puts mine to shame)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm... The multi-bld solution didn't work for me. Q and U got confusing. I couldn't always tell which one you said.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 29, 2010)

Arghhh they didnt put in my question (


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2010)

Sex change.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Are there some questions/comments that you don't use? I would just think that a really dumb question wouldn't be used? I asked a QFQ after episode 2. It still hasn't been used.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Are there some questions/comments that you don't use? I would just think that a really dumb question wouldn't be used? I asked a QFQ after episode 2. It still hasn't been used.



If it's...
1) Too long
2) Inappropriate
3) Meant for a guest of a previous episode
Thom/I will usually skip it.

There is sometimes a backlog of questions as well. If it is good for the show, it doesn't mean it is going to make it on to the next episode. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3.

If it isn't on the show after like 3-4, just assume that we're not using it. However, feel free to send in more .


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 29, 2010)

EricReese said:


> *Arghhh they didnt put in my question (*


 


krnballerzzz said:


> If it's...
> *2) Inappropriate*


I have toadmit this was one of my favorites, though I said that last week too


----------



## EricReese (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, it wasnt inappropriate. It was just a little on the long side I think. I mean for God's sake, they put in the question of jacking off a horse lol, I think if that got in, then this question would have gotten in. Though it might be on backlog, but I think its more likely that the question was too long...


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I mean for God's sake, they put in the question of jacking off a horse lol, I think if that got in, then this question would have gotten in.


No, they put in a question about helping your uncle Jack dismount from a horse.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 29, 2010)

They used the word "off" in the episode. And given that Jack is an uncle, it makes the joke a tad bit more disgusting (though still hilarious!)


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> They used the word "off" in the episode. And given that Jack is an uncle, it makes the joke a tad bit more disgusting (though still hilarious!)


 
I don't understand why it's disgusting to help your uncle Jack get off of a horse.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 30, 2010)

Its implied what it means  

Also, Andrew if you don't want to use my question, could you let me know?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 30, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Its implied what it means
> 
> Also, Andrew if you don't want to use my question, could you let me know?



I won't be using it because of the length and content.


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice episode, guys . I still have to listen to the last 30 minutes, though .

Andrew: Shame on you for not knowing me . We even stayed at the same hostel during Worlds 2007 . But, yeah, i was a noob in everything back then, so i can't blame you at all.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I don't understand why it's disgusting to help your uncle Jack get off of a horse.


 
You should probably go listen to that episode again, you seem to be confused on the exact wording of what was said.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You should probably go listen to that episode again, you seem to be confused on the exact wording of what was said.


 
I know exactly what was said.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 30, 2010)

Stop the silly chit-chat this-that jack-horse talk folks, or Ima start moderating!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

Great episode guys. Btw, our Skype Team BLD best time is now 24.27 w/ a 4LLL.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25780-*NEW*-Skype-Team-BLD-UWR-24.27-and-27.84


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 30, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Great episode guys. Btw, our Skype Team BLD best time is now 24.27 w/ a 4LLL.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25780-*NEW*-Skype-Team-BLD-UWR-24.27-and-27.84


 
Yea, I saw the updated time. We recorded the episode on Thursday, so the information we had at the time was the most up to date .


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 30, 2010)

Great episode as always, guys. Stefan was a great guest and had a lot to say.

Looking forward to the next one~


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

Skype Team BLD - 23.96 NL
Camera died


----------



## jiggy (Nov 30, 2010)

Another great show, guys! I loved it as always. A bit of (I hope) constructive criticism, though: I think you guys really need to be careful about talking over each other. When it's just Thom and Andrew there's rarely a problem, but when you put a third person in the mix you often start speaking at the same time, which is usually followed by an awkward silence and a mumbled "you go...no you..." =p

Perhaps if you had some kind of standing rule, like the guest always gets priority to speak and neither of the hosts can talk while the guest is saying something?

I hope you don't take this negatively, because I really do enjoy each and every show! =)



krnballerzzz said:


> What do you guys think of....
> 1) skype team blind? Should this be a regular thing?


I was actually going to suggest this feature! I enjoy the idea in principle, but personally I'd prefer it if you read out the scramble on the show. I know it was posted on the website, but when I was listening to the podcast I had my cube on me but no computer. It was still quite fun listening to you guys struggle, but I think it would be really fun if I could solve along too! (Can you imagine the looks you'd get if you did this on a train or something?)

Great feature though, a nice cube related one!



krnballerzzz said:


> 2)the puzzler? Is it a good segment to the show?


I really enjoy the puzzlers, do you come up with them completely by yourself?



krnballerzzz said:


> 3) the quickfire questions? Is it still funny, or is it losing its comedic value?


Yeah, they're still funny, it's getting hard to think of good ones though! =p I think I enjoy the fact that it's a recurring feature more than anything else. I think those are good for the show in general!


Great show as always, I'll submit QFQs, my attempt at the Puzzler and questions for Chris next episode. Should be a good one! (Except for those people who think Chris has an annoying voice, for whom it will be a tiny slice of hell! =p )

Oh yeah, Stefan, you were an excellent guest! I hope to see you on again in the future! =)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 30, 2010)

The QFQ's are still funny. I like them.

EDIT: Off topic- 1000th post.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 30, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The QFQ's are still funny. I like them.
> 
> EDIT: Off topic- 1000th post.


 
This is actually the 1000th post :0.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 30, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> This is actually the 1000th post :0.


 
That was actually the 1000th reply. This is the 1002nd post, and the 1001st reply.


----------



## Innocence (Nov 30, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Another great show, guys! I loved it as always. A bit of (I hope) constructive criticism, though: I think you guys really need to be careful about talking over each other. When it's just Thom and Andrew there's rarely a problem, but when you put a third person in the mix you often start speaking at the same time, which is usually followed by an awkward silence and a mumbled "you go...no you..." =p
> 
> Perhaps if you had some kind of standing rule, like the guest always gets priority to speak and neither of the hosts can talk while the guest is saying something?
> 
> ...


 
I believe the reason there was more talking over the top this episode was that Stefan's delay was a little bit more than the other guests. At least, it sounded like it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2010)

What happened to the voicemails and the best moments of Cubecast and such?


----------



## Innocence (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What happened to the voicemails and the best moments of Cubecast and such?


 
This. I meant to ask it but failed to.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What happened to the voicemails and the best moments of Cubecast and such?


 
Not enough entries + not enough time for me to edit anyway.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2010)

A few comments/clarifications I'd like to make...

*cage match with the leader of any country -* I later realized this was was probably intended as _"which one would you like to beat up"_, but I took it as _"oh sh**, how do I avoid getting hurt"_, so that's why I picked a woman. They're usually weaker and less aggressive. Don't have anything against women or Mrs. Merkel in particular. Also dislike politician- or celebrity-bashing in general, especially by comedians too incompetent to come up with something actually witty (awesome Hitchens clip somewhat about that).

*wasting time on the forum -* Only wasteful in the obsessive way I'm using it, not in general. I love the forum, the people, the discussions, the fun. I'd just like to get to a point where I can get through the newest posts and then stay away for the rest of the day, instead of feeling and following the urge to return all the time.

*try to only pick the fights that I can win -* Nah, more like I stay out of those that I can't (because I don't know or care enough about the issue). Also, it's not "fights", and it's not about "winning". Pardon the language. Mainly I dislike misinformation, so if I see something I consider wrong and do care and know enough about it, I speak up, that's all.

Btw, here's that comic that Thom mentioned. And Thom, here's an excerpt from *my* show notes:
_"someone-is-wrong-on-the-internet (was that you, Thom?)"_
So had you not brought it up, I might have . Might've been MiloD first, though.

*PTimer -* Forgot to make the point I wanted to make: that that's a project I consider pretty much finished. The large display was almost the whole point, and that is done. I might add a little more to it and publish the code, but I never intended to make it anywhere as powerful as qqTimer or CCT (or now that Souza timer). Mostly a proof of concept and a suggestion for the serious timer developers. So, mission rather accomplished with this one, unlike with others so far 

*UWRs -* Ok, enough. I'll stay away from forums/youtube/<r2,U>/etc until I have something UWR to show.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope to see UWR things soon Stefan .


----------



## riffz (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Stefan, are you gonna join us on IRC at all? #rubik


----------



## jiggy (Dec 10, 2010)

Just submitted a bunch of QFQs, Questions for Chris and my answer to the puzzler! =)

BTDubs, Andrew, when you click on

-Quick Fire Questions
->Ask the guest

Under "Subject*" it still says "QQ for Stefan".

Really looking forward to the next episode!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 10, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Just submitted a bunch of QFQs, Questions for Chris and my answer to the puzzler! =)
> 
> BTDubs, Andrew, when you click on
> 
> ...


 
Arg, I always seem to forget one or two little things to update every show! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Dec 10, 2010)

I received my prize shirt from the puzzler today! Thanks Andrew, it's awesome.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 11, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> I received my prize shirt from the puzzler today! Thanks Andrew, it's awesome.


 
It only took 1 month lol...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2010)

It was very difficult to take 16 hours of awesomeness and reduce it to less than 15 mins, but I did my best.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 14, 2010)

Sarah, that's great.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> It was very difficult to take 16 hours of awesomeness and reduce it to less than 15 mins, but I did my best.


 
This is amazing


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 14, 2010)

Put Sarah's video on the main post.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

That was amazing


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 14, 2010)

Montage uploaded to website and etc places . Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha, the part about the number plates is the best


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome video! Thanks.


----------



## Weston (Dec 14, 2010)

I like because you call David gay.


----------



## Meep (Dec 14, 2010)

lol @ 5:00


----------



## avgdi (Dec 14, 2010)

Great job Sarah! I didn't think I was going to listen to the whole thing, but I did.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome job Sarah! Thanks for the work you put into this, this montage is great!


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 14, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed the montage, Sarah. Great job!


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome montage! Andrew still sucks at pronunciation.


----------



## jiggy (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally got around to listening to the "best of". Good times. Thanks Sarah! What a hero!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2010)

The best of reminds me how truly awesome this show actually is.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome collection, Sarah! Nice job.
"Can you say it again but not as gay this time." XD


----------



## Logan (Dec 17, 2010)

That was a great montage! So many good memories (too soon?).


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 19, 2010)

What time should the new podcast be up?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 21, 2010)

Episode is recorded, it will be released on Sunday.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Andrew always leaves out the part where he insisted that I say it in a German accent. He really thought that was the best idea.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 21, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Andrew always leaves out the part where he insisted that I say it in a German accent. He really thought that was the best idea.


 
It's your fault for not having one.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 22, 2010)

I somehow closed the thread yesterday... Weird, I don't remember doing that. Anyway, thread is open again.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I somehow closed the thread yesterday... Weird, I don't remember doing that. Anyway, thread is open again.


 
YAY!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

By the way, episode 11 is 2 hours long?


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 26, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> By the way, episode 11 is 2 hours long?


 
Yes. Or no. Maybe.

Sorry, enjoying what you 2 do


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

Episode 11 is out folks.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

I seem to have some weird stuff going on.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> View attachment 1397
> I seem to have some weird stuff going on.


 
Try resubscribing. Zune podcast system is the bad D:


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 26, 2010)

Seriously.


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2010)

No, it happened on iTunes too.

It's because you renamed them so it saw "Episode 01" as different to "Episode 1".

I just deleted them all and redownloaded.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 26, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> No, it happened on iTunes too.
> 
> It's because you renamed them so it saw "Episode 01" as different to "Episode 1".
> 
> I just deleted them all and redownloaded.


 
Yea, if you resubscribe it fixes the problem.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2010)

The episode isn't showing up on the iTunes list at all.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2010)

loooooooool 6 million Cubecast downloads.
I see what you did thar Andrew


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 26, 2010)

lol. 'What do you mean.. conical?' *pause* 'Like a cone.'


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm curious, where did you get the intro song from?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> The episode isn't showing up on the iTunes list at all.



Try unsubscribing and then subscribing again. Also, right click on the podcast, and click update posdcast.



Sa967St said:


> loooooooool 6 million Cubecast downloads.
> I see what you did thar Andrew



I seem to have forgotten this joke, explain!



TheMachanga said:


> I'm curious, where did you get the intro song from?


 
Check the website for songs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is the tentative list in the right order?
If not, who's planning to go when?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > loooooooool 6 million Cubecast downloads.
> ...


Thom's 18 million megaminx PLLs.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 27, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is the tentative list in the right order?
> If not, who's planning to go when?


 
It's not in the right order. As of now, only Dan Cohen is confirmed for episode 13 after Chris Tran.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 27, 2010)

19:00, I think faz has a 6.99 average of 5


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> It's not in the right order. As of now, only Dan Cohen is confirmed for episode 13 after Chris Tran.


 
Any idea after that? I vote Bob!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 27, 2010)

SPEF


----------



## some1rational (Dec 27, 2010)

the triple paper by andrew was epic, I lol'd in real life


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

some1rational said:


> the triple paper by andrew was epic, I lol'd in real life


 
Just passed that point in the podcast..absolutely hilarious. He was even going after Andrew


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have a computer handy and my iPad isn't showing episode 11 :|


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Where can I find lyrics for the master magic song? Going to submit mine


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Where can I find lyrics for the master magic song? Going to submit mine


 
From Stefan Pochmann's episode. (~1:44:50)


Six easy flips/turns on the right hand side
Two more on the left
Turn the puzzle over
Beautiful four flips
Followed by two ugly
On the bottom side
And some other stuff
Six on the leeeeeeft and you/we are dooooone
Don't forgeeet
To wear your helmet

also here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8rNspyU6Ig


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

Great episode as always, you guys! I can already see some great spots to use in the Episode 20 montage


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

Did anyone get the solve the cube? I DNFed too.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 27, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Did anyone get the solve the cube? I DNFed too.


 
Got to CMLL then got messed up in the middle of CMLL and by the time I fixed it I missed the first couple of moves for LSE.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2010)

Ewwwww, I sound terrible =p

But thanks for having me on the show! It was awesome =3

~Chris


----------



## Meep (Dec 27, 2010)

Andrew didn't ask my question to Thom ):


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 27, 2010)

Good episode. DNFed the Skype blindfold solve. XD Got confusing between the middle.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

Go slower when saying the notation please. That's what messed me up.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not a partner, but I can still do over 15 minutes. When I go to the upload page, it says "Congratulations! Your account is now enabled for uploads longer than 15 minutes. Click the Upload button below to select a video."


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm Indian.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm fazed.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't DNF the Skype Team BLD solve only because I knew the CLL that Thom was working from.
One move wasn't dictated in that CLL, and it messed up the L6E. Easy L6E case, btw. xD

Oh, and my question for Chris was actually a subtle reminder, to be frank. xP
I has ideas for the song.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just passed that point in the podcast..absolutely hilarious. He was even going after Andrew


 
lag.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I didn't DNF the Skype Team BLD solve only because I knew the CLL that Thom was working from.
> One move wasn't dictated in that CLL, and it messed up the L6E. Easy L6E case, btw. xD


 
Stop not wearing a blindfold for Team *BLD*. Seriously. It's cheating.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

I think he meant that when he heard him saying the notation for the CLL he could recognize it and realized that a move was missing...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 27, 2010)

I wonder if anyone is going to actually submit a master magic song.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

My brother is


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

EricReese said:


> My brother is


 
As soon as I find a time when noone is in our house then I will. It'd be awkward having my parents come in my room hearing my awful singing voice.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> As soon as I find a time when noone is in our house then I will. It'd be awkward having my parents come in my room hearing my awful singing voice.


 
Is it really better to let 100s of cubers hear your awful singing voice then your parents? xD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Is it really better to let 100s of cubers hear your awful singing voice then your parents? xD


 
It really is 

I don't see cubers every day.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 27, 2010)

When will this episode hit iTunes?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 27, 2010)

It should have already.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh lord you singing? I can already feel the cancer growing in me


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> When will this episode hit iTunes?


 
I got mine on iTunes as soon as it came out. I was told "Chris, the episiode is out" I go check iTunes, already downloaded itself.
Epic.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol great episode! It was so funny listening to the limit on youtube video debate. Btw Thom is right...


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not a partner but recently my account said congratz you can now upload videos longer then 15 min i havent tried it yet but technically Thom is wrong about that. Seriously, NO SERIOUSLY!!!! so unless you got the upgrade because you upload a bunch of videos that get views then you cant upload as much as you want



Shortey said:


> Is it really better to let 100s of cubers hear your awful singing voice then your parents? xD


 
yes it is actually because the can make fun of you but your parents can ridicule you for the rest of your life lol


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> Stop not wearing a blindfold for Team *BLD*. Seriously. It's cheating.


 
I was blindfolded, actually. The CLL was obvious. xD
It was the F/B mirror of R U R' U' R' F R F', iirc.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I was blindfolded, actually. The CLL was obvious. xD
> It was the F/B mirror of R U R' U' R' F R F', iirc.


 
Hm, fair enough 
Yeah I know, I managed to do it too. (I peaked, though).


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> Hm, fair enough
> Yeah I know, I managed to do it too. (I peaked, though).


 
And you call me cheater? xD

I must admit, that video was stupid. But the timer didn't stop as I tapped it. xD
Now I'm doing Heise Skype Team BLD. It's a better simulation (no pun intended).


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2010)

Really liked this episode! Chris worked well with Thom and Andrew, you all played your comments off each other in very entertaining ways.

actual LOL moments for me:
38:10 - 38:25
57:50 - 58:08

Very entertaining episode!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Might I ask what the master magic song is? I'll probably do it. I have recording equipment for music.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 31, 2010)

someone should go through all the episodes and count how many times andrew says "I dont edit this show"


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Might I ask what the master magic song is? I'll probably do it. I have recording equipment for music.


 Stefan's master magic how-to

This also might be helpful


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, wait.. I sing the lyrics and make up my own music for the song?


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> So, wait.. I sing the lyrics and make up my own music for the song?


 Yellow Submarine is the tune. Just watch the vid, or skip to 1:44:35ish in Episode 10.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

I still might create my own music for the background.. in the tune of yellow submarine.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW, YOU HAVE UNTIL MONDAY TO SUBMIT THEM SONGS.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shoot. I get home on Monday. :/


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Shoot. I get home on Monday. :/


 
Anytime Monday is fine because we record Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll try my bestest. Ill compose this weekend and produce on monday


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2011)

Team blind should be a bit slower... I lost it in the middle. Thom: how the hell were you able to determine the number of moves?



Tall5001 said:


> your parents can ridicule you for the rest of your life lol


 
More likely just for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Seirup (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, very nice!

Thanks for the podcast!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Team blind should be a bit slower... I lost it in the middle. Thom: how the hell were you able to determine the number of moves?


 
I don't understand how he is able to call that quickly.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 1, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I don't understand how he is able to call that quickly.


 
He's just naturally good at it.


----------



## Rune (Jan 1, 2011)

Lifes is a common misspelling or typo for lives...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh btw guys, episode 13 is Dan Cohen. Who should I have on for 14-15?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Erik/Anthony respectively.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Stachu or Macky.


----------



## prostx23 (Jan 1, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Oh btw guys, episode 13 is Dan Cohen. Who should I have on for 14-15?


 
I'll make my usual pitch for someone from the original 80's wave of speedcubers, preferrably someone who participated in the 1982 World Championship.

Mike


----------



## irontwig (Jan 1, 2011)

prostx23 said:


> I'll make my usual pitch for someone from the original 80's wave of speedcubers, preferrably someone who participated in the 1982 World Championship.
> 
> Mike


 
I suggested Guus a while back,and Thom seemed positive (Andrew probably don't know who he is, lawl) and I haven't anything after that.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 1, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Thom: how the hell were you able to determine the number of moves?


 
I scrambled two cubes with the scramble because I was waiting and redid the solve and counted after I'd called it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Who should I have on for 14-15?





Cyrus C. said:


> Stachu or Macky.


OR Stachu AND Macky!

We could talk about cool things like MGLS!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> OR Stachu AND Macky!
> 
> We could talk about cool things like MGLS!



Yes, do this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

But that would be rather hard to organize; one at a time would be much easier for Thom and Andrew.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yes, do this.


 
the problem is that it is hard to do a 4 way conversation because thats a lot of talking and who know the episode could be like 4 hours long lol 1 at a time is preferable


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Yayaya I know. I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Toad (Jan 1, 2011)

STACHU and Megan


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 2, 2011)

when do you guys think you will run out of guests? there is only a limited number of people that you can have on the show and i know not anytime soon but do you think it will run out?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2011)

da25centz said:


> someone should go through all the episodes and count how many times andrew says "I dont edit this show"


At least four, excluding episode 11.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> when do you guys think you will run out of guests? there is only a limited number of people that you can have on the show and i know not anytime soon but do you think it will run out?


 I think we have at least a year, although some of them will be reaching out pretty far.
After that, quality will probably decrease, unless repeats are considered.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Finally finished listening to episode 9. Who was the a-hole submitting the Lost spoiler as QFQ? And why was that used on the show, and even without any warning? And then laughed about as if it's funny to damage something for others like that? I could hardly focus for the rest of the episode and I'm actually thinking about not listening to the show anymore because of this. For the record, it had *not* been "like a year" since the last episode (not even half a year) and in many countries, it hadn't aired yet at all (or even still hasn't).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 2, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Finally finished listening to episode 9. Who was the a-hole submitting the Lost spoiler as QFQ? And why was that used on the show, and even without any warning? And then laughed about as if it's funny to damage something for others like that? I could hardly focus for the rest of the episode and I'm actually thinking about not listening to the show anymore because of this. For the record, it had *not* been "like a year" since the last episode (not even half a year) and in many countries, it hadn't aired yet at all (or even still hasn't).


 
What specific moment in episode 9? I'll go back and listen to it when I get back from work. I never put much thought into spoilers and things like that, so that's probably why it was in the show. I'll keep a look out for random spoilers like that in future episodes. My apologies.


----------



## Tord (Jan 2, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> What specific moment in episode 9?


Insert spoiler theme @ ~ *1:20:47*


----------



## hatter (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but now that there are many episodes, it might make more sense to list them newest to oldest on the episode list page of your website.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 4, 2011)

hatter said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned before but now that there are many episodes, it might make more sense to list them newest to oldest on the episode list page of your website.


 
Done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 4, 2011)

How many people turned in Master Magic songs?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How many people turned in Master Magic songs?


 
like 6


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I think we have at least a year, although some of them will be reaching out pretty far.
> After that, quality will probably decrease, unless repeats are considered.


 
If I go on it, the ratings will probably increase.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just passed that point in the podcast..absolutely hilarious. He was even going after Andrew


 
I think its worth pointing out that there was a delay because Thom is across the planet from Andrew, who was recording.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I think we have at least a year, although some of them will be reaching out pretty far.
> After that, quality will probably decrease, unless repeats are considered.


 I think that after a year, if there are repeats, there are new things to talk about and the show could still be interesting. Depends on the guest though.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 4, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> I think that after a year, if there are repeats, there are new things to talk about and the show could still be interesting. Depends on the guest though.


 
Very true! but it might just be weird listening to the same again but then again it could be totally different!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 4, 2011)

Next episode will be out Sunday


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 4, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Next episode will be out Sunday


 
<3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 5, 2011)

on chris trans blog he said it was already recorded lol!!!!!! looking forward to it! i finally got all caught up!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Episode 12 within the hour WOOT.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 9, 2011)

Cubecast <3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Enjoy the episode.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay!! I am downloading it right now


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't you mean patent?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Don't you mean patent?


 
Quiet you.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2011)

Wtf is a patent?


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 9, 2011)

Andrew, I don't know if you've spotted this but some of the episodes on the episode page are out of order.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 9, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Andrew, I don't know if you've spotted this but some of the episodes on the episode page are out of order.


 
I was editing some things while you were visiting that page .


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2011)

Holy crap, you used the transformation song from Panty&Stocking in the podcast transition. O: !
BRILLIANT.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 9, 2011)

4Chan said:


> Holy crap, you used the transformation song from Panty&Stocking in the podcast transition. O: !
> BRILLIANT.


 
Tis a good song .


----------



## flan (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought ZB was 799 algs. Did you not learn ZBF2L?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 9, 2011)

You're correct.

I knew most of it. I thought they were only asking ZBLL.


----------



## Edward (Jan 9, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Tis a good song .


 
:T Come on, you're making me want to watch the series (I've been avoiding it because I don't want to have to explain myself if I get caught, and I heard it had Gainax ending)

Getting this episode now


----------



## flan (Jan 9, 2011)

4Chan said:


> You're correct.
> 
> I knew most of it. I thought they were only asking ZBLL.



Ohh I see. I would have thought that ZBF2L would be better 'value for money' because its less algs and easier to recognize I think.

Edit: I guess ZBLL has the 1LLL stigma if thats the right word. Your voice is awesome btw!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2011)

At first I didn't get why Andrew and Chris laughed at Thom saying "Z" (~1:05), then I realized Americans aren't used to hearing "zed".


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 9, 2011)

Another great episode. Chris' reactions were pretty awesome.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> At first I didn't get why Andrew and Chris laughed at Thom saying "Z" (~1:05), then I realized Americans aren't used to hearing "zed".


 

It was still pretty retarded, Thom laughing for a whole week at Andrew for not knowing Ortega would imho be more called for >_>. Besides "Cee" and "Zee" are too similar, lrn2unambigous, 'muricans.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 9, 2011)

prostx23 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Ah man...you got my name wrong for the shout out. My last name is Schiela... where did you get Perkins from?:confused: Otherwise great episode so far.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's me (I said something different). I was a bit weirded out by "my" shout out.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2011)

Thom's "solve" corrections/dropped words in red

scramble: R' L' F' L B' D F' B L' U' L' B2 D U' R L2 D' B R D' F L2 D2 B' L'

zee

R' U2 R U R' (ignore the second time he says R here) D'

y' U' L' U L

y' L' U2 L

y2 R U R' U' R U R'

(ignore jumbly mess) y' R U R2 F R F'

U2 "fat sune" (r U R' U R U2 r')

y "antisune" (R U2 R' U' R U' R')

U' "z-perm" "from F and R adjacent" (M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M')


----------



## AnthonyP (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't believe you used Chocolate from the Panty and Stocking OST XD.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the fixes, hopefully I'll get a success next time >_>


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 10, 2011)

AnthonyP said:


> I can't believe you used Chocolate from the Panty and Stocking OST XD.


 
You watch anime?! I've found a new level of love for you.


----------



## AnthonyP (Jan 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> You watch anime?! I've found a new level of love for you.



Of course! I found out about it on Reddit.

Not to get too off-topic, but I hope they really do make a second season.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2011)

If what I was reading on /a/ was true, season 2 has been confirmed. My memory is a bit shady on that.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2011)

If what I was reading on /a/ was true, it's going to be such an awesome followup troll if there is no second season, and it ends right there.

The fanboys, they will butthurt.

Also, thanks for the positive posts! I don't personally like my voice, and I apologize for being an american. I shouldn't have found that as funny as I did.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> I don't personally like my voice


 
Really? But it's so relaxing and silky, I feel like you could stop an angry bear by talking at it.


----------



## AnthonyP (Jan 10, 2011)

You used Fly Away, too 0_o? Wow... I haven't finished listening to this episode, yet.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2011)

Woot, I kinda got another 1.5 minutes on the show!
(didn't expect that, but appreciate that you care, thanks )


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2011)

Andrew: You will never have a Taiga


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 10, 2011)

XD... American accent fail. Hehe. I don't even remeber the phrases I sent.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Woot, I kinda got another 1.5 minutes on the show!
> (didn't expect that, but appreciate that you care, thanks )


 
Pft, I always care for my listeners! As much as I can at least...
I hope this means all's forgiven .



Edward said:


> Andrew: You will never have a Taiga


 
I will never stop my search for a Taiga!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 10, 2011)

4Chan said:


> If what I was reading on /a/ was true, it's going to be such an awesome followup troll if there is no second season, and it ends right there.
> 
> The fanboys, they will butthurt.
> 
> Also, thanks for the positive posts! I don't personally like my voice, and I apologize for being an american. I shouldn't have found that as funny as I did.


 
There have been hints of a second season in the anime's OST. Apparently, the second season is up to the director's decision. Also, a poster/picture is floating around the internet with what seems to be the "team" of the second season.

But... No official announcement. So, we have to wait.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2011)

I've decided. I'll watch the first season if there is a second season.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I hope this means all's forgiven .



No way, do you not realize how much I crave being angry with people?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> No way, do you not realize how much I crave being angry with people?


 
So, I'm assuming that's a yes .


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 10, 2011)

Another DNF on the skype blind. XD
I love Thom trolling on Andrew!
Good episode guys.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 10, 2011)

Stachu is Ep 14


----------



## da25centz (Jan 10, 2011)

the team BLD was hilarious. It was thom saying "R' U F2 R'" and then andrew just yells out WHAT THE FFAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

If Anti-ZBLL is all corners oriented and all edges flipped, isn't that just PLL with all edges flipped, i.e., only 22 cases? Hardly worth the "ZBLL" in the name. I would've expected "Anti-ZBLL" to just be "all edges flipped" or "all corners oriented"...


----------



## irontwig (Jan 11, 2011)

I think he means all cases with all corners oriented though he didn't word it too clearly. Thom's comment that it would be less cases point to that imo.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

_"It's when all the corners are oriented and none of the edges are oriented"_ (@20:42)
_"as long as the edges are not oriented and all corners are oriented"_ (@21:19)

I think that's worded quite clearly. And 22 *is* fewer.

Though I suspect Thom talked about it during his microphone failure.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 11, 2011)

"As long as the edges are not _[all]_ oriented" is a possible interpretation, and I doubt Chris would bother to mention a LL subset that has just 14 cases w/o inversions or mirrors.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2011)

And how do you explain the _"none"_ in the original quote?

Is it necessary or useful to speculate about this rather than just wait until he gets a chance to clarify?


----------



## Godmil (Jan 11, 2011)

Can I request that the Skype BLD scramble is read out a little slower... I thought I was relatively quick at scrambling but I had to restart that one 4 times (b and d sound very similar).
I literally laughed out loud during Thom's solution when, after saying he was going to go really slowly, suddenly took off at full speed. Brilliant moment.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2011)

To clarify; I originally though AntiZBLL was ZBLL with no edges orientated instead of all of them, but apparently it's with just CO done and any EO.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> To clarify; I originally though AntiZBLL was ZBLL with no edges orientated instead of all of them, but apparently it's with just CO done and any EO.


 
Yeah i thought that too, but it makes sense, since ZBLL is EO done and any CO


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 11, 2011)

^What mister Kirjava said. 
Sorry for what I said, I'm not an expert on the subject of that method. I only discussed it once at lunch with Morley Davidson. If only he had a forum account, he could expound on it. He's got ALOT of information regarding algorithms. Dx


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Can I request that the Skype BLD scramble is read out a little slower... I thought I was relatively quick at scrambling but I had to restart that one 4 times (b and d sound very similar).
> I literally laughed out loud during Thom's solution when, after saying he was going to go really slowly, suddenly took off at full speed. Brilliant moment.


 
That's why it's posted on the cubecast site at the same time the episode is released.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 11, 2011)

If you think Kirjava calls too fast, you should see how fast Chester calls.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder how fast I can go if I don't intentionally slow myself down


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2011)

In response to the sub 4 question, Piti did a 4.12 the other day.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 12, 2011)

Was it a LL skip or was it something else?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> If you think Kirjava calls too fast, you should see how fast Chester calls.


 
Yeah, but the biggest difference is that Chester never makes a mistake.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Was it a LL skip or was it something else?


 Full


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wasnt even solving and i couldnt keep up with thom when he went all out and just spitting out letter one right after the other I laughed so hard!!!! Chris your voice is awesome lol i didnt expect you to sound like that! Loved this episode i cant wait for next next keep it up guys!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2011)

Very entertaining episode! Chris does have a great voice, and the conversation on this show was great!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Very entertaining episode! Chris does have a great voice, and the conversation on this show was great!


 
Interesting. As I was listening to Chris Tran, I couldn't help thinking that the two of you sound a lot alike. Maybe it's just the verbal mannerisms, but you very much remind me of each other.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 13, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Interesting. As I was listening to Chris Tran, I couldn't help thinking that the two of you sound a lot alike. Maybe it's just the verbal mannerisms, but you very much remind me of each other.


 
I agree that Chris Tran and Hardwick have similar verbal mannerisms.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 13, 2011)

You should change up who does the calling, or let the guest do it.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 14, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> You should change up who does the calling, or let the guest do it.


 I agree with this. You can see different methods at work too. (in some cases.)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 14, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> I agree with this. You can see different methods at work too. (in some cases.)


 
Okay.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2011)

When will the next episode be?


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 14, 2011)

great episode, guys...can't wait for the next one!

i dunno if anyone's said this before, but andrew, you should post some of your sc2 replays so we can see you be awesome


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 15, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> great episode, guys...can't wait for the next one!
> 
> i dunno if anyone's said this before, but andrew, you should post some of your sc2 replays so we can see you be awesome


 
I will put up an SC2 video soon with me commentating it . Perhaps I should play against another cuber?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 15, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I will put up an SC2 video soon with me commentating it . Perhaps I should play against another cuber?


 
PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME PICK ME


----------



## EricReese (Jan 16, 2011)

I would play you but I just realized how boring Sc2 is compared to Sc1.



Spoiler



SC BW FOR LIFE


----------



## Innocence (Jan 19, 2011)

I lol'd at how much Thom failed at saying the lyrics to the master magic song. 

I may enter, if I feel like it. There's like...5 days or something, right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 19, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I lol'd at how much Thom failed at saying the lyrics to the master magic song.
> 
> I may enter, if I feel like it. There's like...5 days or something, right?


 
Yes, better hurry!


----------



## Innocence (Jan 20, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Yes, better hurry!


 
I CANNOT find the midi cable for my keyboard! RRR!

Sorry, just needed to vent my frustrations. It's all good, I'll just have to use fake music. Or something.


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 21, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I will put up an SC2 video soon with me commentating it . Perhaps I should play against another cuber?


 
I'd offer, but I suck...maybe you should play my brother


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 23, 2011)

Expect a new episode Monday nightish


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 23, 2011)

yay


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 24, 2011)

ITS UP YO


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be downloadin', and I'll be listnin'.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

Downloading

off topic:


Spoiler



lolbenparity: Rw2 B2 l F2 U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 l' B2 l U2 r' F2 l' B2 Rw2

I was bored.

Its lol cuz its crap and 30 quarter turns.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 25, 2011)

Haven't finished listening yet, but it's great so far!

Oh and yay Statue for next episode


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2011)

14:30

I have an 18 minute feet single with a cross skip :-(


----------



## Shortey (Jan 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 14:30
> 
> I have an 18 minute feet single *with a cross skip* :-(


 
no kidding


----------



## pjk (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice cubecast, I liked it.

By the way, Dan, Hamilton is on a $10, Jackson is on a $20, and Jackson was President. Didn't want Thom to complain to you later.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm. Not on My Itunes 
Edit, found it


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone else think Christopher's master magic singing is pretty epic?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> You should change up who does the calling, or let the guest do it.


 


AvidCuber said:


> I agree with this. You can see different methods at work too. (in some cases.)


 


krnballerzzz said:


> Okay.



: -p

I enjoyed the episode. I lol'ed a lot more than usual, ruined a couple of the solves I was doing.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

Andrew I got to C on iccup. Its not hard with Protoss at least. You are korean you should automatically be B- at least.

edit: do you go to TL.net? im Sky.Technique on there if you do


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2011)

REBECCA!



For Andrew:

z, y x w v
u t s, r q p
o n m, l k j 
i h g f, e d c b a

The alphabet backwards so it rhymes :3




also very lol at the last master magic song


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 25, 2011)

Some questions for you guys. How do you guys like how the show as it is now? What things should be worked on? I think the balance between crappy jokes and actual cubing content is good, what do you guys think?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

I think its fine the way it is. 60/40 cubing/offtopic is what I would like but just my opinion.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 25, 2011)

10 mins. in and I'm already loving this. XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> also very lol at the last master magic song


 
That might have been me.... I tried to go Whitney Houston style (I will always love you) . Thought for sure I'd get the win D:.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 25, 2011)

Chris Olson is a true OG, you never stood a chance.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 25, 2011)

I loved how random this episode was. Added a lot more lulz.
Dan's bitterness towards Faz is hilarious. XD


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 25, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I loved how random this episode was. Added a lot more lulz.
> Dan's bitterness towards Faz is hilarious. XD


 
Random but informative right?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 25, 2011)

The bitterness is actually quite old and annoying. You should see him rant on IRC about "fazdad" sometime. You'll see that is't not just bitterness, he'll send multiple lines of curses. Envy is quite a powerful motivator I suppose.


----------



## riffz (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to see my QFQ brought joy.


----------



## AnthonyP (Jan 26, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Some questions for you guys. How do you guys like how the show as it is now? What things should be worked on? I think the balance between crappy jokes and actual cubing content is good, what do you guys think?


 
I enjoy the show as it is, but I can't explain why. 

I guess I just like hearing my rapid fire question being asked. It makes me feel like I'm participating in the cubing community that way. The different guests have been pretty interesting, considering their own different personalities when speaking.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't believe you didn't understand my question Andrew. The Office


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 26, 2011)

You guys messed up my name so bad lol.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 26, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> You guys messed up my name so bad lol.


 
Lol, mine too. 
Lechuga, not Lecuga. 
Great episode by the way, extra funny.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Some questions for you guys. How do you guys like how the show as it is now? What things should be worked on? I think the balance between crappy jokes and actual cubing content is good, what do you guys think?


 
You can never have enough crappy jokes


----------



## riffz (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the balance between cubing discussion and off-topic. It keeps it interesting and feels less forced if you let the conversation take you wherever it may.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 26, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Random but informative right?



Of course!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

Very much liked the episode, Dan was a great guest. The winning song was cool, though I liked the last one even more.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 28, 2011)

Irrational hate ftw.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Very much liked the episode, Dan was a great guest. The winning song was cool, though I liked the last one even more.


 
I was in the room when my brother recorded that. I seriously thought he was going to win with that Whitney Houston style (I will always love you) song


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2011)

IMO too much off topic in some episodes. Wasn't a problem in Dan's, but some others are just ridiculous.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 28, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> IMO too much off topic in some episodes. Wasn't a problem in Dan's, but some others are just ridiculous.


 
IMO, keeping it 100% cubing all the time gets boring :O. We do try our best to follow the notes when we record, but sometimes we can't help but divert from the path a bit when the conversation takes that road. Each episode is 90+ minutes... trying to having every minute be entertaining is an unreasonable goal .


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 28, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> IMO, keeping it 100% cubing all the time gets boring :O. We do try our best to follow the notes when we record, but sometimes we can't help but divert from the path a bit when the conversation takes that road. Each episode is 90+ minutes... trying to having every minute be entertaining is an unreasonable goal .


 
I say you guys should just let it goes where it goes, and then when you exhaust that topic, go on to the next one in the show notes. No one minds the length, and it's hardly ever not entertaining.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2011)

MMhm, some off topic stuff is nice. Some episodes stray too far though and the off topic gets boring.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 28, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> MMhm, some off topic stuff is nice. Some episodes stray too far though and the off topic gets boring.


 
I can't please em all~


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 28, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Some questions for you guys. How do you guys like how the show as it is now? What things should be worked on? I think the balance between crappy jokes and actual cubing content is good, what do you guys think?


 
I was responding to this.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 29, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I was responding to this.


 
I was too


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got around to listening to Dan's episode. Dan was a great guest, and the off topic discussion was very interesting! I like the show format as is so far, no complaints. I like that Andrew and Thom vary things up with the team blind and QQ are still funny. Very entertaining show, and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2011)

I got a success on the Team BLD again. xP

Just listen to Thom--it's relatively easy to hear.
U' L' U' B' U B' L U D' B2 L2 B' U' F' L' F' B2 D2 R2 L U B2 R D' L'

y' F R' U L' x'
U R y
M2 U L' U2 x'
M2 U L' U L U' L' U L
U' M2 U' R
U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
U M U S2 M S2


----------



## Bryan (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish there were transcripts of the show.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan said:


> I wish there were transcripts of the show.


 
You can type it out if you want .


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 30, 2011)

Great episode, guys! To be honest it was the most entertaining one since like Chris Hardwick. I didn't mind at all, that you talked a lot of about non-cuber things, the main point that the show was smooth.

In my opinion the quality does have a lot of things to do with that. Andrew has a great mic, just like Dan did, which made it very enjoyable. Thom, after 13 episodes you should really consider getting a good one too, because I have a feeling that this thing will go on for a while. 

Overall: Great job you guys, keep up the good work! 

(More European guests, please! )


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jan 30, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> (More European guests, please! )



Erik is episode 15


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2011)

Perhaps a section on the website for suggestions for topics for certain shows (for for for) could be appropriate?
Obviously people could just ask questions in the designated section, but I think that people just ask questions to bring up a topic, not really caring specifically about the topic.

This way, Andrew (and Thom) could go through and see what is more requested per episode.

Just an idea that popped into my head after hearing Andrew mentioning not knowing what to talk about for next episode.

-Stachu


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 31, 2011)

i tried the Team BLD 3 times and never got it i got messed up with Dan talking and X' and Y' and Y always mess me up but nice show!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice show fun episode

I start my web page on december 2000. 

-1- My domain name for a few peanut $ is rubikscuberecord.com 
-2- I'm the first one solve a cube blindfolded on tv show
-3- My old picture on 1982 national championship Toronto Canada. 

Without championsship between 1982 world championship on Budapest Hungary and 2003 the cube is dead. The return of the cube in world championship on Toronto 2003. Cool ! 

If you've read that the cube is back in stores. Don't forget that the American reporter or another country doesn't know my story.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voRzWNQueNE


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> ~


 
Is there any chance you'd be interested in being a guest speaker for the show?
Although I'm not a host, I think that the hosts would love to have you on, if at all possible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nice show fun episode
> 
> I start my web page on december 2000.
> 
> ...



huh? lul.

Kool episode.


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 3, 2011)

BTW hitler gets more results than martin luther king. I think that thom was seaching for martin luther king instead of "martin luther king" without the "" google would search for every website with martin, website with luther, & website with king which skews the results.

"martin luther king"
"hitler"


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2011)

I like how this thread was bumped with Hitler. >_>
afaik, recording should be Monday.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 7, 2011)

This is just an idea that I had, what do you guys think about the show getting it's own sub-forum?


----------



## Shortey (Feb 7, 2011)

YES!

But why? xP I don't really see the point as everything is happening in one thread.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2011)

What threads would be in that subforum?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, one thread per episode would be way better; this one is already at 100+ pages.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 7, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> BTW hitler gets more results than martin luther king. I think that thom was seaching for martin luther king instead of "martin luther king" without the "" google would search for every website with martin, website with luther, & website with king which skews the results.
> 
> "martin luther king"
> "hitler"


 
It's supposed to be MLK Jr, anyway, not his father. So you should have searched "martin luther king jr."


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> What threads would be in that subforum?



Standing/sitting poll











.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

I could see one thread per episode working a lot nicer than the current set-up.
The first post could be an overview (with qfqs, scrambles for in-recording solves, guest name, main topics, etc)

Right now, things are fairly cluttered, imo.

But is this worthy of its own subforum? What I'm asking is "how many people of SpeedSolving.com listen?" If it's not much, I guess you could still argue that certain sections, even now, don't have much of a following, so the quantity of viewers shouldn't necessarily reflect its importance.



In other news, next episode should be Wednesday. Hopefully.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 8, 2011)

A thread per episode would be nice, but what other threads would there be? The rest will probably be questions or suggestions, which I like contained in one thread.

P.S. Can't wait for Stachu episode.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> A thread per episode would be nice, but what other threads would there be? The rest will probably be questions or suggestions, which I like contained in one thread.
> 
> P.S. Can't wait for Stachu episode.


 erm.
14 threads so far on episodes themselves.
Thread concerning future guests (suggestions, ordering, etc).
Suggestions for the show.
Threads that come out of the show (polls, etc).
Can't really think of anything else.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 8, 2011)

You forgot the Kirjava appreciation thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You forgot the Kirjava appreciation thread.


 
Erm, maybe a "best quotes of ___" section?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Since the podcast is technically "speedcubing discussion", I was thinking of a sub-forum of this section. It would be like the member introductions section in off topics. The show does have a couple hundred listeners, and the forum may help get more people interested?

I'm also working on uploading the show to Youtube along with the other ways you can currently get the show.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Since the podcast is technically "speedcubing discussion", I was thinking of a sub-forum of this section. It would be like the member introductions section in off topics. The show does have a couple hundred listeners, and the forum may help get more people interested?
> 
> I'm also working on uploading the show to Youtube along with the other ways you can currently get the show.



How exclusive is the chat room where people listen to the show live and send you corrections ext.?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2011)

MichaelP. said:


> How exclusive is the chat room where people listen to the show live and send you corrections ext.?


 
so exclusive it doesn't exist! (at least for my show)


----------



## Godmil (Feb 8, 2011)

Last episode was great, one niggle though, could you read out the scramble next time, it's very easy to be listening to this while away from a computer (but with a cube handy) and it really spoils the fun if you can't join in the solve.
Thanks.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Last episode was great, one niggle though, could you read out the scramble next time, it's very easy to be listening to this while away from a computer (but with a cube handy) and it really spoils the fun if you can't join in the solve.
> Thanks.


 
Dan was all like "eff that". That's why we didn't read it aloud lol.



MichaelP. said:


> How exclusive is the chat room where people listen to the show live and send you corrections ext.?



I'm debating whether or not I want to do it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Since the podcast is technically "speedcubing discussion", I was thinking of a sub-forum of this section. It would be like the member introductions section in off topics. The show does have a couple hundred listeners, and the forum may help get more people interested?
> 
> I'm also working on uploading the show to Youtube along with the other ways you can currently get the show.


I guess you may as well try; if it turns out it's not worth it, it can always be mega-merged or moved (see the old SS OH sub-forum that was removed due to unpopularity).


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking back in this thread I can't believe I never commented on the master magic songs. The winning song had a great flow, I liked the entries and think it's cool to hear that this song is back in the mainstream again  I also thought the last song was funny as well - funny in a good way


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2011)

All good and recorded my part; they're just finishing up quickfire questions now.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 10, 2011)

Took a nap before publishing, but it's done now.


----------



## AnthonyP (Feb 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Took a nap before publishing, but it's done now.


 
Yea! I was listening to an astronomy podcast an hour or so before this was up. I expected a blog post to be up, but it makes more sense that it would appear first in the episode list. Thank you for getting this up tonight.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG STACHU <3

Listening now.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Downloaded .


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2011)

gots it in ~2 minutes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

I love how we didn't talk about WRs.
-buttface


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm blaming cubecast for jesusing my avg. I'm not going to listen when cubing anymo, atleast not timing and averagin n stuff.

Thom-I thought i was delusional
Andrew- from not enough oxygen to your brain?
Thom- yea... *continues*


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> I'm blaming cubecast for jesusing my avg. I'm not going to listen when cubing anymo, atleast not timing and averagin n stuff.
> 
> Thom-I thought i was delusional
> Andrew- from not enough oxygen to your brain?
> Thom- yea... *continues*


 
What do you mean jesusing ur avg?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely hilarious episode, especially QFQ and the ending.


----------



## AnthonyP (Feb 10, 2011)

This episode seemed a bit stale, but that may be because I was multitasking while listening to it.

This episode was slightly longer than the last episode, and it would have been nice to discuss world records, but I did learn some neat things in the episode. One of Guimond's video I saw a long time ago now makes sense, and Thom has a big, or at least architecturally echo-prone, kitchen.

It's good that this episode stuck to more cube related topics, but it just feels a little old. Perhaps I'm just not a cubing mood tonight.

I may listen to it again later when I have time, though.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> What do you mean jesusing ur avg?



To start off your avg. with good/great solves and then completely screw it up towards the middle or end.
Oliver would know. 

<3 Paramore and Hayley, btw. Best part was Thom's mic repeating over and over again. Nononononono. XD
We need an audio of just that.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 10, 2011)

Downloading now 

So if my QFQ havn't been used for the last three episodes chances are they got lost on the way through the internet possible eaten by some stray http alots?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 10, 2011)

LarsN said:


> Downloading now
> 
> So if my QFQ havn't been used for the last three episodes chances are they got lost on the way through the internet possible eaten by some stray http alots?



Chances are we didn't like the question or havn't had a chance to use it.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Chances are we didn't like the question or havn't had a chance to use it.


 
Fair enough, I'll think about some new ones. In the early episodes you often said you were running out of questions. The flow is better now?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 10, 2011)

That's not "The good, the Bad and the Ugly" it's "My name is nobody" by the way.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a commutator-related QQ, but Cyrus beat me to it! Meh, still do mine. Please. Andrew's probably forgotten it all anyway.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 10, 2011)

I hadn't listened to CubeCast for a while, but am I the only one who hates the intro tune? It's really annoying to me tbh


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I plan on doing a lot of practice on [...] magic.


 Lol.

EDIT: Listening to the show now.
Andrew: You have already told the whole US-Nationals-sleeping-on-the-floor story on another episode, you guys tend to go over things more than once 

Other than that: Good show!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2011)

lol ending.

also, lol 1:34:28

Our next guest is Erik Akkerzhdhyzhxyick...


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I hadn't listened to CubeCast for a while, but am I the only one who hates the intro tune? It's really annoying to me tbh


 
I love it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes said:


> Andrew: You have already told the whole US-Nationals-sleeping-on-the-floor story on another episode, you guys tend to go over things more than once


Yes, everyone should go through airport crappiness at least once in their life .



DavidWoner said:


> I love it.


Me too, but it is starting to wear on me. Maybe I should search for another theme?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2011)

Loved this episode


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

[17:35] <statue> Kirjava: lolol
[17:35] <statue> remember that question
[17:35] <statue> about if a woman was a rubik's cube?
[17:36] <statue> I've been notified that that was my girlfriend that used a fake name. Because she asked today "did they use my question?!"


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2011)

stachu's corrected team BLD. red is corrections.

scramble: B' R' F D2 B' F2 U D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' U R2 L2 D U2 B2 F R' L U R2 D

x2 U R B U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' R
y R' F R F'
U R' U' R d R U R'
U2 L' U2 L y' U' R U R'
U2 y' R U R' U2 R U' R'
f R U R' U' f'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Thom's

y2 z' U' R' x' r' U r U' F2
F' L U' F L2 R' U R U' L
U L U' L' y' L' U2 L 
y' R U R U R U' R' U' R' (he got it right when he repeated)
y' "bruno" ("pi" R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)
U yperm (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') U2


----------



## EricReese (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> [17:35] <statue> Kirjava: lolol
> [17:35] <statue> remember that question
> [17:35] <statue> about if a woman was a rubik's cube?
> [17:36] <statue> I've been notified that that was my girlfriend that used a fake name. Because she asked today "did they use my question?!"


\

LOOLOL


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahaha and you gave an awesome answer, you smooth criminal.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2011)

You pronounced Chris' name Cyrus, lol.


----------



## Toad (Feb 11, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> [17:35] <statue> Kirjava: lolol
> [17:35] <statue> remember that question
> [17:35] <statue> about if a woman was a rubik's cube?
> [17:36] <statue> I've been notified that that was my girlfriend that used a fake name. Because she asked today "did they use my question?!"


 
Statue so smooooooooth.

PS Megan is hot...

WHAT?!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't know I was mispronouncing his name this entire time. Sounds like Stochu?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 11, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I didn't know I was mispronouncing his name this entire time. Sounds like Stochu?


 
I think it's a little bit more like Stawshoo


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's like
blah shoe


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 11, 2011)

I got really excited when I heard Lilith. Thought it was Lilith Frost.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I got really excited when I heard Lilith. Thought it was Lilith Frost.


 
Bahahahah!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 11, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I got really excited when I heard Lilith. Thought it was Lilith Frost.


 
I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the way Thom says, "WHAT"
In the manner as if he was asking, "what did I do?"


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 11, 2011)

I got success my first success on team BLD! (with Stachu calling, didn't try it when Thom called.)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 12, 2011)

Great episode guys! Haha <3 Stachu back  Great topics of conversation, loved the OHITA discussion. I tried both team BLD's this week and screwed up both of them. Stachu called REALLY fast for me, and Thom's pace was good. What screwed me up is that I don't know the orientation of "Sune" :s Is Sune R U2 R' U' R U' R' or R' U2 R U R' U R? Also is Bruno the "push-push" case that some of the Europeans talk about? Yeah I know... :fp

Thom's idea for the end of the show was funny, reminds me of Eddie Izzard  Great show guys, can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Owen (Feb 12, 2011)

Loved it, as always.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> What screwed me up is that I don't know the orientation of "Sune" :s Is Sune R U2 R' U' R U' R' or R' U2 R U R' U R? Also is Bruno the "push-push" case that some of the Europeans talk about? Yeah I know... :fp
> 
> Thom's idea for the end of the show was funny, reminds me of Eddie Izzard  Great show guys, can't wait for the next episode!



Here ya go Chris.



DavidWoner said:


> stachu's corrected team BLD. red is corrections.
> 
> scramble: B' R' F D2 B' F2 U D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F' U R2 L2 D U2 B2 F R' L U R2 D
> 
> ...


----------



## irontwig (Feb 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> What screwed me up is that I don't know the orientation of "Sune" :s Is Sune R U2 R' U' R U' R' or R' U2 R U R' U R? Also is Bruno the "push-push" case that some of the Europeans talk about? Yeah I know... :fp



lolwut, lrn2petrus, Chris. Both of those are anti-Sunes.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 13, 2011)

He meant those as setups


----------



## AnthonyP (Feb 20, 2011)

On the website, quickfire questions still note Stachu Korick as the upcoming guest. It's not a big deal, but I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolwut, lrn2petrus, Chris. Both of those are anti-Sunes.


R U2 R' U' R U' R' and R' U' R U' R' U2 R are antisunes and R U R' U R U2 R' and R' U2 R U R' U R are sunes.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

And your point is?...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> And your point is?...


 
...You said the sune was an anti-sune...


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

No, Chris was confused of what Sune to use, but then he listed two anti-Sunes, prompting my comment. I would be like he wasn't sure of what A-perm to use and then list two U-perms.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> No, Chris was confused of what Sune to use, but then he listed two anti-Sunes, prompting my comment. I would be like he wasn't sure of what A-perm to use and then list two U-perms.


Look again:


Sa967St said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...


I was actually correcting both of you. 
Btw "Bruno" is the pi OCLL, the one that goes like this: R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

Your 1st and 4th alg are anti-Sunes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sune/Antisunes aren't defined by the alg used to solve it.

They are defined by the twist of the corner.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

Clearly lrn2petrus is very applicable much wider.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

I typically call all of them Sunes...

Sune family ;-)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 20, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Your 1st and 4th alg are anti-Sunes.


Yes technically(clicky), but in team BLD the code "antisune" refers to OLL 27 and the code "sune" refers to OLL 26. Same goes for COLL naming.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

Episode was recorded on Monday... editing it now .


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 23, 2011)

When can we expect to listen to episode 15 Andrew?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Sune/Antisunes aren't defined by the alg used to solve it.


 
r u srs?


----------



## irontwig (Feb 23, 2011)

<3 Thom


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

There ya go.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 23, 2011)

Samesies about cubing or reading in a car. Can't do it without getting a massive headache.


----------



## ianography (Feb 23, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> There ya go.


 
Hate to be off-topic, but what high school did you go to? Alpharetta High?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

ianography said:


> Hate to be off-topic, but what high school did you go to? Alpharetta High?


 
Chattahoochee


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2011)

You guys are just making these place names up.


----------



## ianography (Feb 23, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Chattahoochee


 
Oh okay because I had read an article about you and it said that you were a cuber and that you went to some high school


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You guys are just making these place names up.


 
Chattahoochee is a real school name I swear!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 23, 2011)

THE HOOCH


----------



## ianography (Feb 23, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Chattahoochee is a real school name I swear!


 
You gotta admit, Chattahoochee is a bit funny of a name...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 23, 2011)

ianography said:


> You gotta admit, Chattahoochee is a bit funny of a name...


 
It is a silly name, but it's a real name! The school was named after a river which is near the school (I think).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 24, 2011)

Apparently the thread was closed. It's open again. POST NOW.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the puzzler.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2011)

The J perm contained Niklas and AntiSune.


----------



## AnthonyP (Feb 24, 2011)

Andrew, right after you came back from using the restroom I seriously thought Thom and Erik were joking about the methods they were talking about.

anyway, this was a good show. It seems less people are asking quickfire questions than before, though. I guess it's better to have a show with more content, though.


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 24, 2011)

for the record Andrew i am male lol


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 24, 2011)

epic episode


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 24, 2011)

Chattahoochee. Hooche mama.
Btw Andrew, your cluelessness is lulz. It's like most methods= zeroing to you. XD


----------



## irontwig (Feb 24, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Btw Andrew, your cluelessness is lulz. It's like most methods= zeroing to you. XD


 
tbh it can be a tad annoying.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

Ossim music, rite Andrew?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 24, 2011)

scramble: B U2 D L' F2 U L2 F2 B' U R' L' U' R2 L2 F2 R F' D L R' F2 U D B2

F R u' L D2
F' U' F
y' U R' F R F' L' U' L'
U L U' L' U L U' L
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U r R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
U y R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'

First guest who did not make a mistake! (that I know of)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> Ossim music, rite Andrew?


 
Sounds like a live version. Still good though .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 24, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Sounds like a live version. Still good though .



Nah, it's not.

Btw, Erik! "The French don't speak English very well... and the Germans don't either" D: D: D: STFU! loljk. Most Germans really suck.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 24, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> scramble: B U2 D L' F2 U L2 F2 B' U R' L' U' R2 L2 F2 R  F' D L R' F2 U D B2
> 
> F R *u' *L D2
> F' U' F
> ...



Fixed


----------



## ianography (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> Nah, it's not.
> 
> Btw, Erik! "The French don't speak English very well... and the Germans don't either" D: D: D: STFU! loljk. Most Germans really suck.


 
And most Americans suck at speaking German.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

People are failing at this weeks puzzler... :3


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> People are failing at this weeks puzzler... :3


I'm like 99% sure that I got it correct, so this makes me happy. xD


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm like 99% sure that I got it correct, so this makes me happy. xD


 
You got it right, but don't tell no one . The success rate of this puzzler is like 30%...


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> And most Americans suck at speaking German.


 
Woah there now,...actually, thinking about some of the kids in my German class, yeah most Americans suck at learning languages. I'm pretty decent at it but by no means fluent. The Germans who came here for the exchange trade thing spoke pretty well though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 25, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> You got it right, but don't tell no one . The success rate of this puzzler is like 30%...


 
You want her to tell everybody? Shame on you Andrew!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2011)

I entered the puzzler :3


----------



## irontwig (Feb 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> And most Americans suck at speaking German.





freshcuber said:


> Woah there now,...actually, thinking about some of the kids in my German class, yeah most Americans suck at learning languages. I'm pretty decent at it but by no means fluent. The Germans who came here for the exchange trade thing spoke pretty well though.



Well, I guess most Americans got close to no use for German and contact to German culture. Not saying that you shouldn't stop call Bach "Bawk" (looking at you Britons too!) though.



krnballerzzz said:


> You got it right, but don't tell no one . The success rate of this puzzler is like 30%...



lolwtf?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2011)

Btw: How the hell did you guys not know sexy J? D:


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not hardcore into CFOP and Andrew is Andrew.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh right. I forgot the latter.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'm not hardcore into CFOP and Andrew is Andrew.


 
I am me. You got a problem? Btw, we're really close to getting your half of the money for the mic.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes said:


> Btw: How the hell did you guys not know sexy J? D:


 
Because it's an L-perm. Also it has no sexy moves in it.

The better question is how did Erik not know that alg is a sune-niklas combo?


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Because it's an L-perm. Also it has no sexy moves in it.
> 
> The better question is how did Erik not know that alg is a sune-niklas combo?


 
Exactly this ^

I was totally baffled like "What on earth is Erik talking about if it isn't Sune and Niklas...?!"


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Because it's an L-perm. Also it has no sexy moves in it.
> 
> The better question is how did Erik not know that alg is a sune-niklas combo?


 
The whole execution of it is sexy.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 25, 2011)

Sexy J: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...counting-12...&p=356371&viewfull=1#post356371


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2011)

The break at 1.18 has new music and all I could hear is ste-fan-poch-mann repeating.

edit - 1st team blind success. Woop.


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes said:


> The whole execution of it is sexy.



This sorta, I know it's build up of a sune/anti sune + niklas combo, but not how the build up was exactly or from which angle this should start
I assumed Sexy J was well-known enough to be understood by Thom or at least Andrew. We figured it out anyway ^^


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 27, 2011)

the puzzler doesnt seem possible...........


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2011)

marthaurion said:


> the puzzler doesnt seem possible...........


You're not thinking hard enough. ^^


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 27, 2011)

Edit: sure hope what i had up before wasnt the right answer


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

Whats the sexy J alg? Thats not the R U R' F' one correct?


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Whats the sexy J alg? Thats not the R U R' F' one correct?


 
*(R' U2 R U R' z) R2 U R' (D R U')*


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

teller said:


> *(R' U2 R U R' z) R2 U R' (D R U')*


 
Hm, time to finger trick this 

Thank God, I have been looking for a new alg for htis PLL. Before I would (with a U2 auf in the beginning so the solved bar is on the right) do R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L. I had no way of fingertricking it


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Innocence (Feb 27, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> *Image*


 
Eww. DIET coke?


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 27, 2011)

but its bacon flavoured!!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 27, 2011)

teller said:


> *(R' U2 R U R' z) R2 U R' (D R U')*


 
No.
Look at Erik's PLL video.


----------



## teller (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes said:


> No.
> Look at Erik's PLL video.


 
Yes. That's where I got it from.

Ok, Erik wrote the z one step earlier: *R' U2 R U z D' R2' U R' D R U'* (but it's all one fluid motion, so...?)


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/in...e=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=PLL&cid=15
Could have also got it there


----------



## Erik (Feb 27, 2011)

About sexy J: it's impossible to write down, just do it. DO IT (Starsky & Hutch)


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 5, 2011)

I love Andrew Kang, he hates all things that suck, skewb n master magic.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 7, 2011)

You guys will love this one. Enjoy.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

Am downloading now! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Frank's mentality towards running. How he goes all out and everything. It's sort of like me and lifting. Very interesting topic for me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Listening to the episode now and I just realized I never got my puzzler prize, has it been sent out yet?

Loved the answer to the puzzler by the way.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Listening to the episode now and I just realized I never got my puzzler prize, has it been sent out yet?
> 
> Loved the answer to the puzzler by the way.


 
I send prizes out every 2 episodes. So you'll get it soon.

Edit: Nvm, that was long ago. You should have gotten it. I'll send it out soon.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2011)

I like the new puzzler even more than the previous (shut up, Thom, power was obvious ).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I love Frank's mentality towards running. How he goes all out and everything. It's sort of like me and lifting. Very interesting topic for me.


Agreed. Was very excited for this episode .


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 8, 2011)

downloading now!!


----------



## Edward (Mar 8, 2011)

"Ever played toohoo project?"
Andrew never played touhou?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive never even heard of it


----------



## Edward (Mar 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Ive never even heard of it


 
But Andrew watches anime. He's sure to have at least seen it in passing.


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I send prizes out every 2 episodes. So you'll get it soon.
> 
> Edit: Nvm, that was long ago. You should have gotten it. I'll send it out soon.


 
where can i find old puzzlers?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

I would just like to say, I did not ask the WR question...John used my name. But just because you said that i'mma break a record now.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I would just like to say, I did not ask the WR question...John used my name. But just because you said that i'mma break a record now.


 
A man doesn't go back on his promise. Get a WCA WR and I'll bring you on.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 8, 2011)

timeless said:


> where can i find old puzzlers?


I'm pretty sure they are still posted on the cubecast website.

30 mins. in. Frank Morris and I share something in common, we're both night owls. BTW, he's insane. 130 work hours! 0_0


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> A man doesn't go back on his promise. Get a WCA WR and I'll bring you on.


 
I will make sure I am on before 2012.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Can I suggest bringing Felix back on now that he broke the single WR and ask him how his life has changed since breaking it etc?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Can I suggest bringing Felix back on now that he broke the single WR and ask him how his life has changed since breaking it etc?


 
There is no point. Breaking a WR is like turning 18 (or 21): You expect a lot from it, but nothing really changes...

(However it might be different with the 3x3x3 single WR.)


----------



## Shortey (Mar 8, 2011)

lol Felix


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

Feliks**


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 8, 2011)

Great episode. I was really interested on what Frank had to say. Really nice convo.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Great episode. I was really interested on what Frank had to say. Really nice convo.


 
This is why I love bringing on cubers that started when it all began in 2003. So many cool stories and insights!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 8, 2011)

Andrew got it right, congrats!

scramble: U2 D F' D2 L U R2 L' D U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 B L U F' L2 D' R2 L2 B'

U' F' R' L' U y' L' U' x2
R U R' U' R2 R' U2 R' U R U' R'
y' R U2 R'
y' R U R' U' R U R'
U' L' U' L
U' F R U R' U' F'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U2 y2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I got it right because I'm a baller.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

I should have won the puzzler 

(I'm Djadjang)

[00:27:47] Djadjang: lol i got the puzzler correct µ 
[00:28:42] Djadjang: aw i didnt win 
...

[During the Skaip call]: 

Henry: I bet you actually won the puzzler but Thom decided lolben is lol and you didnt win.
Djadjang: lhrs.

EDIT:

Lim 2 ÷ x² = ∞
x->0

\( \frac{1}{0} \)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 8, 2011)

The answer is randomly chosen out of all the correct answers. No bias whatsoever.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Henry: I bet you actually won the puzzler but Thom decided lolben is lol and you didnt win.
> Djadjang: lhrs.


 

Yeah, I actually complained the last time I saw someone say 'lolben' because I'm sick of it. Also it's unfair to you to keep having to put up with it. I even tried talking to you at the UK Open about it, shame you didn't want to talk to me.

You *keep acting like a prick* though. People will keep giving you **** if you carry on acting like a moron.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Yeah, I actually complained the last time I saw someone say 'lolben' because I'm sick of it. Also it's unfair to you to keep having to put up with it. *I even tried talking to you at the UK Open about it, shame you didn't want to talk to me.*
> 
> You keep acting like a prick though. People will keep giving you **** if you carry on acting like a moron.



um... you did?

@andrew: Henry was just joking. I know there is no bias.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2011)

Twice I walked up to you and tried to start a conversation and you mumbled and walked away.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 9, 2011)

Willing to pay 1 dollar for the answer to the puzzler


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Willing to pay 1 dollar for the answer to the puzzler


 
TRY IT BOY! SEE WHAT HAPPENS. >:3


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill go 3$


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll go 4$


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 9, 2011)

ill going 5$


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll go 8$


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok i'll sell you the answer for 8$. Btw can Me, Cyrus, and Chris have infractions now 
(Cyrus don't delete your post hoping you wont get caught)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Ok i'll sell you the answer for 8$. Btw can Me, Cyrus, and Chris have infractions now
> (Cyrus don't delete your post hoping you wont get caught)


 
You three are dq'ed from this episode's puzzler. Have a nice day.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you can we have the answer now?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahaha, well. I guess if that's the price of some fun, it was worth it


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, puzzler is not hard really. Just... think :3


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahaha, I wasn't serious about asking for the answer....i'm fairly glad I wasn't doing this one


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hahaha, I wasn't serious about asking for the answer....i'm fairly glad I wasn't doing this one


 
I wasn't really going to ban you unless you actually cheated.. But yea... tis ur loss


----------



## timeless (Mar 9, 2011)

@Kirjava 
is the puzzler prize sent internationally?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 9, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I wasn't really going to ban you unless you actually cheated.. But yea... tis ur loss


 
I'll just shoot for next time


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> @Kirjava
> is the puzzler prize sent internationally?


 
For the most part, yes.


----------



## timeless (Mar 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> For the most part, yes.


 
i just listened to an old cubecasts and u guys announced the puzzler answers and also wrong answers lol so funny
could u list the wrong answers for the previous puzzler as well


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> i just listened to an old cubecasts and u guys announced the puzzler answers and also wrong answers lol so funny


 
I think that must've been my episode. I insisted on ridiculing wrong ones.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait wait wait, *WHAT!?* Around 18:00, Frank talking about someone he thinks is annoyed by him, did I understand correctly that that was about me? Noooooooo  Frank, I honestly have no idea how this happened, you're actually one of my favorites! I hope I wasn't rude or so towards you that gave you this impression. The only thing I can think of is me asking what *you* had paid for the boat tickets you organized for us, but that was supposed to be a joke (bad one, I know). Back to listening now... hope I'll learn more about your running, saw that recently on facebook and I want to look that cool and fit, too.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

Stefan has a man crush.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Wait wait wait, *WHAT!?* Around 18:00, Frank talking about someone he thinks is annoyed by him, did I understand correctly that that was about me? Noooooooo  Frank, I honestly have no idea how this happened, you're actually one of my favorites! I hope I wasn't rude or so towards you that gave you this impression. The only thing I can think of is me asking what *you* had paid for the boat tickets you organized for us, but that was supposed to be a joke (bad one, I know).


 
I lol'd.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally listening to all of the episodes so far. Yay, I get to play catch up.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha finally finished this new one had a 8 hour vacation drive today it helped pass the time very well


----------



## timeless (Mar 13, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I lol'd.


 
on an old episode, u used a shock oil + crc combination on a cube but u didnt mention which 
ur main cube or storebought? also whats the weight of shockoil


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 14, 2011)

timeless said:


> on an old episode, u used a shock oil + crc combination on a cube but u didnt mention which
> ur main cube or storebought? also whats the weight of shockoil


 
F2 Cube with CRC + 30wt.


----------



## AnthonyP (Mar 16, 2011)

"Speedcubin, speedcubin, and speedcubin where okay, but *speedcubin* is the worst!"

The first episode wasn't that bad. Has anyone else listened to it again?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> There is no point. Breaking a WR is like turning 18 (or 21): You expect a lot from it, but nothing really changes...


Haha, gotta agree there 

You guys have been having a pretty interesting collection of people on this. Frank Morris was a cool tough, nice to see that he's still up for some cubing stuff. I haven't actually listened to any of these yet, but at some point I plan to.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Twice I walked up to you and tried to start a conversation and you mumbled and walked away.



Um... I don't remember this...

The only time you spoke to me was when you asked me to show Joey some 2x2 which never actually happened.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2011)

Because you mumbled and walked away after I asked?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 22, 2011)

There was an equipment problem (cough cough joey). Delayed til Monday D:


----------



## Igora (Mar 22, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> There was an equipment problem (cough cough joey). Delayed til Monday D:


 
Monday as in yesterday, or next week?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Igora said:


> Monday as in yesterday, or next week?


 
This doesn't deserve an answer.


----------



## Igora (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This doesn't deserve an answer.



I don't see why not, he could have meant that because of technical problems, the recording was delayed until monday and that the editing won't be finished until later, or it could have meant that because of scheduling and technical problems, the recording won't be until next monday.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 22, 2011)

Igora said:


> I don't see why not, he could have meant that because of technical problems, the recording was delayed until monday and that the editing won't be finished until later, or it could have meant that because of scheduling and technical problems, the recording won't be until next monday.


 
That's not even what you just asked.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2011)

Igora: He posted that today. Do you really think he meant "Delayed until yesterday."?


----------



## Igora (Mar 22, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> That's not even what you just asked.



Yes it was.



fatboyxpc said:


> Igora: He posted that today. Do you really think he meant "Delayed until yesterday."?


 
Like I said, I thought it could have meant that the recording was delayed to yesterday.


----------



## timeless (Mar 22, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> There was an equipment problem (cough cough joey). Delayed til Monday D:


 
can u stream it live this time and if theres not enough questions, u can get irc to make some up?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 22, 2011)

timeless said:


> can u stream it live this time and if theres not enough questions, u can get irc to make some up?


 
Streaming is something I want to do, but I want to wait until at least episode 19-20 to implement it (if I decide to).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 22, 2011)

Igora said:


> Like I said, I thought it could have meant that the recording was delayed to yesterday.


 
I suppose I will make the assumption that if he meant yesterday, he would have said so.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This doesn't deserve an answer.


 
Yes it does! The answer is Monday.

Monday is 3 days after Friday. WE SO EXCITED!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been a little late with the recent episodes! I very much enjoyed Erik's and Frank's episodes! Very cool to hear from some of the cubing greats, and to hear their take on things!

I really like the new format where it's a bit more conversational, and I actually like when the conversation drifts off topic for a bit. So far it has always been toward discussion that is still very interesting to listen to.

Thanks Thom and Andrew for everything you guys do with the podcast!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 27, 2011)

Odder has a cool personality, quite possibly a cool accent, and he's pretty good at Pyra and Mega... My guest suggestion. And qq would be interesting to listen to.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Very cool to hear from some of the cubing greats, and to hear their take on things!



That's funny, because anyone with a lick of sense in their brains would put you in that category .


----------



## LarsN (Mar 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Odder has a cool personality, quite possibly a cool accent, and he's pretty good at Pyra and Mega... My guest suggestion. And qq would be interesting to listen to.


 
Odder as a guest would be fun, although the accent from danes speaking english is not cool. Just listen to the current Secretary General of NATO...

I predict this:

Andrew: (asks QQ)
Odder: Peanutbutter!
Andrew: erh...
Thom: (aksk QQ)
Odder: Butterfree!
Thom: what!? that's not even... like...what?
Odder: I like to minx!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2011)

You should bring Breandan on the show; he's an awesome person and cuber (not to mention he is the current world champion...)


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Mar 31, 2011)

Next episode this sunday?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Thom and Joey are going to a competition this week. So, we're gonna record after that.


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Andrew where did u upload the video for the 2010 US Nats live podcast? I never got to see it


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 12, 2011)

editing the show now :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally, the month of postponement has seemingly ceased.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 13, 2011)

It's out. Finally.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

O FINARRY

EDIT: Thom's phone is awesome.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anfonie!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2011)

On a related note, my calender is on october.


----------



## Jukuren (Apr 13, 2011)

so when are you sending out prizes? almost forgot about that guhong lol


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 13, 2011)

Seems to be downloading very slow for me, did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 13, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Seems to be downloading very slow for me, did anyone else have this problem?


Yes, i had that problem to.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2011)

There could be a lot of internet traffic downloading from that link right now.



RyanReese09 said:


> Anfonie!


 
!

Should I be listening to this episode right now?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2011)

My download took about 5s.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 13, 2011)

Giving up on downloading for the night, i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2011)

~35:00
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28552-Black-or-White


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Success in Team BLD .

Good episode overall (loved bloopers) but Joeys voice was insanely hard to hear. I had my volume on full blast and Joeys voice was still quiet.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2011)

Definitely enjoyed the episode! I got a success in team BLD as well! Thom, I don't know if you were trolling or what, but the way this one came across while listening I thought it was well done 

*End of the team blind solve*


Spoiler



Andrew: Ok we have a G perm.
Joey: How does it start?
Andrew" R' ...
Thom: *interrupts* I don't know this G perm



Also the bloopers were great too 

Great episode guys!


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 13, 2011)

prowress haha Love the slight asian accent
You guys are awesome together.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2011)

[email protected] Joey wanting to kill me. I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *End of the team blind solve*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I heard that too. I found it hilarious. Though to be fair he could know from that, because Andrew would either say R or R2 for the other 3


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I heard that too. I found it hilarious. Though to be fair he could know from that, because Andrew would either say R or R2 for the other 3


 
Yeah I didn't think about that until after I posted - that you could know which G-perm it was after the first turn.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 13, 2011)

Listening to the podcast now. And it starts out with a bang with Joey and his mic.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Yeah I didn't think about that until after I posted - that you could know which G-perm it was after the first turn.



Well... Depends on the G-perms you are using.
In Orlando some guy showed me some nice G-perms but there's no R' start in there ;-)


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> [email protected] Joey wanting to kill me. I knew you were going to say that.


 
I don't mind if you would pick to kill me D:


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Andrew. Good news you did it right!

U' L F2 L' R' B U' F R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R B' D2 U R D2 F U B2 R2

B2 L B U' B2 U' x2
U' R U' R' y R U' R'
U y R U R' U y R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

you missed an insanely awesome solution on yellow though  (My linear solution)
u' R F L D2 F'
R U' R'
U' R' U' R
U L' U L2 U L' U' L U L'
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U'


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

I've DNFed every team BLD. I scramble green front and white top. Do I then x2 for blue front and yellow top?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2011)

don't rotate unless they tell you to. color orientation doesn't matter.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 14, 2011)

Then I fail hard at team BLD lol


----------



## LarsN (Apr 14, 2011)

I just finished listening to the show. Great job guys 

You forgot Odder's WR. Again.
And the oldest rubiks cube solver WR, but I can understand that one.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> you missed an insanely awesome solution on yellow though  (My linear solution)
> u' R F L D2 F'
> R U' R'
> U' R' U' R
> ...


 
check


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 14, 2011)

Or, using the “new” forum functionality:

Scramble


Awesome solution on yellow


Hmmm...
Is it the forum app or Alg Garron that has trouble keeping the orientation with the M and u move?
Don't have a cube to check...


----------



## gasmus (Apr 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> you missed an insanely awesome solution on yellow though  (My linear solution)
> u' R F L D2 F'
> R U' R'
> U' R' U' R
> ...


 
nice


----------



## Stefan (Apr 14, 2011)

gasmus said:


> <halfway corrected solution>
> 
> nice


 
Almost there...


----------



## gasmus (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that, except the correct U perm


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Awesome solution on yellow



Got it to work.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 15, 2011)

Fun episode guys. 
I dug it.


----------



## AnthonyP (Apr 16, 2011)

Overall it was a good episode. Joey's personality seemed to come out more strongly this time around.


----------



## joey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks. I hope everyone enjoyed the episode, even if it was hard to hear me.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 20, 2011)

wow you got my name right! (the memyselfandpi/star wars kid question)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2011)

I find it funny the way you guys pronounced my name


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay i got the blind solve right!!! I got a 1:24.71 because i knew the G from the first R'. anyway awesome episode! Andrew is a awesome caller!!


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 9, 2011)

Episode was recorded last Wednesday, it'll be released tomorrow lol.


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

Wanted to hear the answer to my questions...


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

cant wait for anthony brooks!!


----------



## timeless (May 10, 2011)

http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html
@krnballerzzz did u steal their song?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html
> @krnballerzzz did u steal their song?


 
ughhhhh so addicting


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 10, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html
> @krnballerzzz did u steal their song?


 
I actually got that song from newgrounds.com's audio portal. Their music licensing terms are that anyone can use it as long as credit is given to the original artist and it isn't used for commercial purposes. I give credit here (http://cubecast.squarespace.com/music-credit/) and the show is not for commercial purposes since it is 100% free to you.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 11, 2011)

when is the show gonna be up?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

EDIT: I realise now how derogatory this was, and I apologize

OnTopic:
I think that people who want to be on the show should be able to suggest it on a thread, and then you could decide who to have, instead of having to look for people to ask.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think your streak is well and truly over


 
I think you should leave.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 12, 2011)

I only do this show for fun, I am trying to keep to a schedule... but life happens. :3

Edit: About the new episode, I PROMISE TO RELEASE IT TOMORROW.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 12, 2011)

Everyone who complains about the inconsistency of the release of new episodes should just stop. You're not paying to listen to the podcast (if you were paying, I suppose you would have more reason to be annoyed about it) and like Andrew said, he's doing the podcast for fun. It's great that cubers are able to branch out in terms of media and listen to the podcast, and that's good enough for me and it should be good enough for you, especially because it's completely free. So just be quiet and let Andrew do his thing (which he does marvellously, I might add).


----------



## Rpotts (May 12, 2011)

I DEMAND FUNNY CUBING DISCUSSION VIA PODCAST.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 12, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Everyone who complains about the inconsistency of the release of new episodes should just stop. You're not paying to listen to the podcast (if you were paying, I suppose you would have more reason to be annoyed about it) and like Andrew said, he's doing the podcast for fun. It's great that cubers are able to branch out in terms of media and listen to the podcast, and that's good enough for me and it should be good enough for you, especially because it's completely free. So just be quiet and let Andrew do his thing (which he does marvellously, I might add).



Yeah, this.

I'm sorry about that post, I was in a bad mood and didn't think about what I was writing untill after it was posted.


----------



## rock1313 (May 12, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> I'm sorry about that post, I was in a bad mood and didn't think about what I was writing untill after it was posted.




YEAH YOU BETTER BE SORRY!!!!!!!! nah you're alright


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 12, 2011)

ITS UP


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2011)

At first I was like "SHIRTLESS!!!" but then I remembered it's an audio podcast :-(


----------



## IamWEB (May 13, 2011)

Only 12 1/2 more episodes to listen to before I get to this one!

Hmmm no, I listen NOW.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 13, 2011)

hate-ch....hate-ch?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://www.addictinggames.com/space-is-key-game.html
> @krnballerzzz did u steal their song?



completed just before i started listening to the show.

1002 deaths :3


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 13, 2011)

Been listening for a while now.

Thom, you do say hate-ch(fluid sound)


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 13, 2011)

also Trevor is a sexy beast


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2011)

34:20 lol.


----------



## AnthonyP (May 13, 2011)

Salty taste for the win! Just out of curiosity, how many people answered with salty taste for an answer?


----------



## Rpotts (May 13, 2011)

so salty you didn't use my quickfire question for anthony.


----------



## Sa967St (May 13, 2011)

I was actually thinking 'salty taste' too but then I was like "naaah, that's too simple for an answer."

Is this the 'mud' wrestling Anthony mentioned? Idk how you can get Jell-o confused with mud, unless you were thinking it was pudding or something.


----------



## JyH (May 13, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> so salty you didn't use my quickfire question for anthony.


 
It's okay, I was excluded too. I guess only "cool kids" get their questions asked...
Oh well, probably would've made it really awkward...For a certain listener...That likes to cube...That may have possibly already posted here...


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

OMG!
Both Andrew Kang and I play the cello!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 13, 2011)

Finished. Anthony you're pretty hilarious. Loved the episode.


----------



## Anthony (May 13, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Is this the 'mud' wrestling Anthony mentioned? Idk how you can get Jell-o confused with mud, unless you were thinking it was pudding or something.



Lol, yeah, I guess I got them mixed up. I saw that video over a year ago though, cut me some slack.


----------



## IamWEB (May 13, 2011)

My mom isn't spicy. :S.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 13, 2011)

For some reason I say O-Handed instead of OH or one-handed so I guess Andrew would only half hate me for that.


----------



## IamWEB (May 13, 2011)

Spef!!


----------



## LarsN (May 13, 2011)

AnthonyP said:


> Salty taste for the win! Just out of curiosity, how many people answered with salty taste for an answer?


 
I did  And I won


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2011)

Kir made a nice dubstep about half way through.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

AnthonyP said:


> Salty taste for the win! Just out of curiosity, how many people answered with salty taste for an answer?



I thought tasting the fries was too simple...
Lateral thinking should be more creative than that.

John returns from work with filthy hands, stains the cup, and is later handed back the same (stained) cup.
Yeah he took a sip before complaining but sometimes it takes just a little while to realise somethings wrong.


----------



## LarsN (May 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I thought tasting the fries was too simple...
> Lateral thinking should be more creative than that.


 
Always go for the simple solution. How many do you think are pleased that they did U3 for AUF?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

But simple means less fun....
Compare CFOP to blockbuilding ;-)


----------



## LarsN (May 13, 2011)

As a roux user I can only say ... you got me there 

Btw, did anyone have trouble with low sound volume on the mp3? Maybe it's just my new phone that I don't know how to use properly.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 13, 2011)

"You don't F- with Tyson."

QFT.


----------



## avgdi (May 13, 2011)

I don't know if it was because I was really tired last night or not, but I lol'd so much. Good episode.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 13, 2011)

Andrew: "By the way, my rank is top 120 now"
...
Anthony: "Cool story, bro."

So many rofl-moments in this episode 

EDIT: <3 Andrew's black lady voice


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 13, 2011)

Really funny episode guys!



Tim Major said:


> Kir made a nice dubstep about half way through.



Someone needs to make a soundtrack out of all the times this has happened on Cubecast. I might if I get the time.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 13, 2011)

LOL @ tblop


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

"But I'm not a... you know, teenage asian girl anymore"
-Andrew Kang


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2011)

I'M NO LITTLE CHILD OKAY??!!!!111!?
Also there is no way I'll catch up with Feliks; I'd have to practice more than 45 minutes a day for that 
(The Weyer twins will, though )


----------



## DavidWoner (May 14, 2011)

scramble (thanks for posting it on the site Andrew -__-): B R2 U2 F B D' R' F2 L' B2 R2 D' B2 L B' L' U' R' L D' L2 F L2 U2 R2

as called:
xcross: U R2 F' L' U2 L2 U' R U' R' U X2 
2nd: L U L' R' U' R2 U2 R'
3rd: U' R' U2 R U Y R' U R 
4th: U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' 
OLLCP: Y' L2 F2 R' F' R F' R F2 L' F L'
ZED PERM UF-UR (M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U works)

OLLCP should be L2 F2 R' F' R F2 L' F L'


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> scramble (thanks for posting it on the site Andrew -__-)



WHAT U TALKING ABOUT, IT'S UP.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 14, 2011)

Well sure, it is now. Lol Anthony's picture.


----------



## AnthonyP (May 14, 2011)

Hey Andrew, while you're here, could you tell me what Spef's full name is? I'd like to see if he/she already did a interview on Speedsolving so we won't have to end up asking questions that have already been answered before.


----------



## Anthony (May 14, 2011)

AnthonyP said:


> I'd like to see if he/she already did a interview on Speedsolving so we won't have to end up asking questions that have already been answered before.


 
He hasn't been interviewed on this site yet.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 14, 2011)

AnthonyP said:


> Hey Andrew, while you're here, could you tell me what Spef's full name is? I'd like to see if he/she already did a interview on Speedsolving so we won't have to end up asking questions that have already been answered before.


 
Ville Seppänen I think


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

i got a 1:35 solve for the Skype team bld I ended up with a Bomber OLL and then a z perm and i did it in the dark lol


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

Why not Google instead of tblop. If you're going to count tblop, surely Google counts.


----------



## fastcubesolver (May 21, 2011)

good episode.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

Episode 19 is out


----------



## aronpm (May 31, 2011)

Spef Spef Spef Spef Spef Spef Spef Spef


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

Yay .


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 31, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Episode 19 is out


 
Out of what? lol


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

PREVIEW OF EPISODE 20 
http://cubecast.squarespace.com/episode-20-live/


----------



## Hershey (May 31, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> PREVIEW OF EPISODE 20
> http://cubecast.squarespace.com/episode-20-live/


 
The episode will still be recorded so we can listen again and again right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

Hershey said:


> The episode will still be recorded so we can listen again and again right?


 
Yep.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2011)

TeddyKGB said:


> Out of what? lol


 
The closet [-.-]


----------



## Sa967St (May 31, 2011)

The skype team BLD:


Spoiler



tinyurl.com/cvkdvgvcv





Alright so, who wants a Cubecast monatage for episodes 11-20? 
When I did it last time for episodes 1-10, it took a loooooooong time. I'll do it again, if I get help. If for each episode we have one person to re-listen to it and keep track of the best/funniest clips, it'd be really helpful. Who wants to help? 

edit: Also I have better video/audio editing software now, so the transitions won't suck nearly as much as they did last time.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> The skype team BLD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Huh, I wonder what mistake I made then.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 31, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> PREVIEW OF EPISODE 20
> http://cubecast.squarespace.com/episode-20-live/


 
That is on my last day of my school so I won't get to see it live.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2011)

Scramble: B' R' B2 L' B' D2 L' F D' F' U' L' B R2 F R F' D R2 U2 D' B' D2 L' D' 

Cross: R F L' R2 D' U' R2
F2L1: U L' U L2 U' L'
F2L2: U R U R2 U' R
F2L3+4: U' R F U F' U R' (SO COOL)
CLL: U R U' L' U R' U' L
ELL: U M' U M U2 M' U M

42 STM/46 HTM, really really cool solution.

Animation


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Scramble: B' R' B2 L' B' D2 L' F D' F' U' L' B R2 F R F' D R2 U2 D' B' D2 L' D'
> 
> Cross: R F L' R2 D' U' R2
> F2L1: U L' U L2 U' L'
> ...


 
Wow for F2L3 and 4... Crazy stuff


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2011)

Zune is refusing to say it's updated, have you updated the RSS feed?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2011)

I love spef's joke.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Zune is refusing to say it's updated, have you updated the RSS feed?


 
There was a mistake in the upload. Fixed now.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Andrew, Just finished listening to it, great episode!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 31, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I love spef's joke.


 
Ugh can someone explain it to me


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 31, 2011)

Not making any promises now, but there will probably be someone very special on episode 20


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 1, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Ugh can someone explain it to me


 


Spoiler



Corner commutators

Pure (8 moves)
A9 (9 moves)
Orthogonal (10 moves)
Cyclic Shift (10 moves)
Columns (11 moves)
Per Special (12 moves)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2011)

Explanation part 2:



Spoiler



Cyclic Shifts are very strange algs- they follow ABA'CBC' instead of the standard ABA'B'


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 1, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Not making any promises now, but there will probably be someone very special on episode 20


 
Who? me?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 1, 2011)

Why on earth would anyone say spoop?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 1, 2011)

spoop


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

spooping


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2011)

Spef is pretty boss.
Nice little episode here.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 1, 2011)

Official date for episode 20 live is Monday, June 13th 4PM EST/1PM PST/9PM British/6am Melbourne (June 14th for Australia) at www.justin.tv/cubecast. YALL EXCITED? HYPE HYPE. ITS GONNA BE AMAZING?

Special guest: Shotaro Makisumi/Macky. Send in your questions! Oh yea, David Woner and Dan Cohen are gonna be there too


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Stream/sound check was a success yay. Now to wait 2 weeks .

http://i.imgur.com/yNjmO.jpg


----------



## Hershey (Jun 2, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Stream/sound check was a success yay. Now to wait 2 weeks .
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yNjmO.jpg


 
OMG Macky!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a question. (noobish) How is the whole live thing gonna work? Are we just gonna be able to type in questions live to you guys?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> I have a question. (noobish) How is the whole live thing gonna work? Are we just gonna be able to type in questions live to you guys?


 
You can watch the stream live. If you want to ask a question, make an account on www.justin.tv. There will be a question segment on the show when we ask you guys for live questions.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder how many people will watch :3.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

I have like, 5 alarms to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would but it's at Tuesday 7 am for me and my school starts at 10 on TUesday I view for a while. Will you still have a recorded version?


----------



## Weston (Jun 9, 2011)

Andrew, influence from SOTG?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 9, 2011)

Weston said:


> Andrew, influence from SOTG?


 
Definitely!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it still set for June 13th?


----------



## riffz (Jun 11, 2011)

Basically anyone who has a day job in North America won't be able to tune in. Just sayin.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 12, 2011)

sweet its on the day i actually have off


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

Show is tomorrow at 4PM EDT @ www.justin.tv/cubecast! SO EXCITED


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be there, but late. I only get off work at ~4, so I'll be on at ~4:25.
Should be fun, though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be happy even if like 30 people tune in lol.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be listening, unless my internet decides to have a "Moment"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Work...blegh.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2011)

30 people O_O

I was expecting like 3


----------



## Coke (Jun 13, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! this is gonna be awesome..

Make that 31, I'm soo listening to this!!! see u at 4!

Its really funny, because ironically i'm listening to the chris bird episode, and I just listened to the part where you guys said you should do a live episode. And now look at what I just found as i'm listening. THE IRONY is hilarious



Kirjava said:


> 30 people O_O
> 
> I was expecting like 3


 
LOL'd at Thom.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 13, 2011)

@Thom: There are already four of us waiting in the room.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

^ lol epic.

BTW, you need an account on justin.tv to talk in chat!


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2011)

only 3 people now 





and my chrome theme is way cooler.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was going to listen, but my iPod Touch doesnt support Justin.tv.


----------



## Coke (Jun 13, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> ^ lol epic.
> 
> BTW, you need an account on justin.tv to talk in chat!


 
Just made one for that  I'm Coke7153.

Make that 5 people in the room.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I was going to listen, but my iPod Touch doesnt support Justin.tv.


 
There is an app for justin.tv on iphone and ipad, but not itouch?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

Its $15, and Dont have the money.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Its $15, and Dont have the money.


 
It's free on Ipad and Iphone... Hmmm.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

What the hell? Let me check again.

Edit: I checked. It's $14.99. Its weird becuase iPhone and iPod touch have the same app store.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe it's because you're already paying for service. Anywho. A bunch of us including Waffo is on right now.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/justin-tv/id358612216?mt=8
That's the app.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 13, 2011)

> Justin.tv for iPhone is now AD FREE and includes all HD channels at no additional cost.



yeah...

It's probably just for the iPhone (or iPad)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 13, 2011)

I clicked the link and it still pulled up as $15. Are you guys recording the episode?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

14.99


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

iTouch is lame for doing that! But yes, I will release the mp3 lilke normal onto Itunes. The video will be uploaded/saved probably on justin.tv or maybe youtube.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2011)

brb spamming thread with screen shots.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

HYPE HYPE! Live show is in 20 minutes! :3 Tune in at www.justin.tv/cubecast. Special guest Shotaro Makisumi!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 13, 2011)

10 Minutes to go!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

LIVE NOW


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2011)

Some people are saying speedsolving is down.
 to those people.

/ Posting.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2011)

moar macky


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2011)

^
2char


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BigGreen (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 13, 2011)

Guest appearance by....dan koen?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Waffle made it funny at the end

anybody see the cube fall on his head?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I missed a U move or something before LSE.

It's all their fault for not letting me do it ;_;


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 4Chan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a place in west virginia called "Chinky street". I lold.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

What are your opinions on this experiment episode?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2011)

It was fun, and it needs to happen again! Very soon!
5 people worked out well.



Spoiler



I got to be in it for 5 seconds :3.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

next time can you make waffle one of the guest?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 13, 2011)

You could have several more guests, and just swap out 1 person for another at some point. From the looks of the setup, it should be relatively easy once it gets going (imo).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> It was fun, and it needs to happen again! Very soon!
> 5 people worked out well.
> 
> 
> ...



So it was you who androux accidentally added...


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> So it was you who androux accidentally added...


 
That ain't Waffle.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> That ain't Waffle.


 
I only laughed because that game is soooooo fun


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2011)

4Chan said:


>


 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

When will the video version be up? Appears only audio is up right now.

Also, how many people tuned in? I had work :-/.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 14, 2011)

like 60 or so.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 14, 2011)

There was 74 at the peak and at the end it went down to 62


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 14, 2011)

Video: http://www.justin.tv/cubecast/b/288002191

It's been there's ever since it ended live.

EDIT:
|
|
|
V


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.justin.tv/cubecast/b/288010136


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Epic Meal time was me, henry 
ben forced me to do it, and I drank it all (regrets)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

Great episode, good job guys. I noticed Dan's video was really good, but his audio was often suppressed (maybe it was the same for the others and I just noticed Dan's because of his good video?). Quite a few hilarious moments, I had to shut the door because I didn't want to wake up my flat-mates.

Loved the part where Andrew went _"Alright, before we continue on trusting delegates... whose side is Stefan on?"_, totally out of the blue and I was like _"Whaaa?"_ (think I got that habit from Ferguson, if you know him you might know what I mean). Also very much appreciate the label devil's advocate, makes me proud. In case you're still wondering: generally nobody's side, I just want to know the truth and despise misinformation and flawed arguments, especially in such serious cases. Of course I don't want the community hurt by cheating, but I also really can't stand an innocent person hurt wrongfully. So in that sense, I'm usually actually on *both* sides and hence defend both. I tend to stay undecided in the middle very long, until I've seen really really good evidence. And fight misinformation and premature conclusions partly because they **** me off, and partly to point out the weaknesses so they can be fixed. (In Sebastian's case I'm still undecided, but I don't want to talk about that here, just wanted to explain my behavior because you asked about that)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Great episode, good job guys. I noticed Dan's video was really good, but his audio was often suppressed (maybe it was the same for the others and I just noticed Dan's because of his good video?). Quite a few hilarious moments, I had to shut the door because I didn't want to wake up my flat-mates.
> 
> Loved the part where Andrew went _"Alright, before we continue on trusting delegates... whose side is Stefan on?"_, totally out of the blue and I was like _"Whaaa?"_ (think I got that habit from Ferguson). Also very much appreciate the label devil's advocate, makes me proud. In case you're still wondering: generally nobody's side, I just want to know the truth and despise misinformation and flawed arguments, especially in such serious cases. Of course I don't want the community hurt by cheating, but I also really can't stand an innocent person hurt wrongfully. So in that sense, I'm usually actually on *both* sides and hence defend both. I tend to stay undecided in the middle very long, until I've seen really really good evidence. And fight misinformation and premature conclusions partly because they **** me off, and partly to point out the weaknesses so they can be fixed. (In Sebastian's case I'm still undecided, but I don't want to talk about that here, just wanted to explain my behavior because you asked about that)


 
I wasn't hating on you, I was just trying to understand . As usual, I agree with your reasoning on staying the devil's advocate. 

Oh and for those who were wondering about the new format. The new format is basically what happened in Episode 20. 
Me: Main host/topic moving-alonger-person.
Thom: Main Cohost, expect him on every episode unless something comes up.
Dan Cohen, David Woner: Regular guests. Expect them to be on often? 
Special Guests: There will usually be one of these per show. 

After the livestream of the show, I will upload both video and mp3 versions online. However, only the mp3 version will be on Itunes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 14, 2011)

Going too see if I can watch this through my final projects right now. I was in class, so I couldn't be here live. 

P.S. Dan's mic is legit. And Macky!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I wasn't hating on you, I was just trying to understand



Yeah, I know. Like I said, I loved it. Particularly the cafeteria analogy was funny 

Nice format, btw, both the content and the technical implementation. Need to see Thom, though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, I know. Like I said, I loved it. Particularly the cafeteria analogy was funny
> 
> Nice format, btw, both the content and the technical implementation. Need to see Thom, though.


 
Thom was supposed to have his web cam going, but couldn't update his skype in time to set things up. He says it'll be ready next week.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

I liked it, I wish my question that I sent in through the website would have been answered though.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I liked it, I wish my question that I sent in through the website would have been answered though.


 
Yea, I try my best to fit in as much as I can! Try emailing again and I'll try to get it into the notes/wherever appropriate. No promises though~


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 14, 2011)

The "thanks" Dan said after Andrew called him pretty. IDK, but I just laughed like an idiot. Just the way it was said made me...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2011)

How come episode 1-19 can be downloaded (audio), but ep. 20's audio, can't be, you can only listen on the site?
Also I may've missed something, but are quickfire questions gone?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> How come episode 1-19 can be downloaded (audio), but ep. 20's audio, can't be, you can only listen on the site?
> Also I may've missed something, but are quickfire questions gone?


 
Right click -> Save as


----------



## Faz (Jun 14, 2011)

I think that this was by far the best episode yet.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Also I may've missed something, but are quickfire questions gone?



1) The QQ's don't work well in the new 4-6 person format.
2) The questions themselves were becoming bland or just plain weird.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> 1) The QQ's don't work well in the new 4-6 person format.


 
Quickest person to answer wins?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> 2) The questions themselves were becoming bland or just plain weird.



I apologize if my questions fell into the weird category.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Quickest person to answer wins?


 
It would either turn into a shoutfest, or one person just answers awkwardly just for the sake of answering :3.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> answers awkwardly


 
Excellent!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Excellent!



I'll think about it. I don't even know what the general opinion is on QQs nowadays. Hmmm.


----------



## Olji (Jun 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> It would either turn into a shoutfest, or one person just *answers awkwardly* just for the sake of answering :3.


 
and THAT would be awesome

QQ gogo!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 14, 2011)

Skype Blind: B' D' R2 L' D U2 R L2 U2 B' F' U2 B2 F' R' U' L2 U L2 B2 D U' F' B' D

as called:
d2 L B2 L2 R2 D' d' R
x' y r2 U r U r U r' U' R' U R U' R'
L' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 L U
R U' r' U' M' U r U r'
U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' (corrected= U M2 *U'* M' U2 M2 U2 M' *U*)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, that's not bad considering I had to do it from memory


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2011)

Andrew Kang on facebook said:


> Hey Stachu, what about the live show was off to you? Maybe I can do something to improve.


This was posted after noting that I was one of the few people that actually thought this episode was significantly worse than a usual one.

I don't really enjoy being a party pooper, but I'm sure others agree; at the very least, I know one person does.

Usually, I notice that episodes are something along the lines of "Here's what's happening on SpeedSolving!" which frankly, I like. Sure, I browse the forums enough to know what's going on for the most part, and can get peoples' takes on recent ideas floating about, but actually /hearing/ others' reaction is nice. This week had a bit of that, but was much more "let's complain about noobs, talk about the few people on the show, and try to figure out how to help the entire community!" which is fine and all to discuss, but (esp the last point) doesn't seem like the place for this media.

To me, I've seen CubeCast as a means of entertainment. Maybe it /was/ just as funny and topic-driven as a normal episode, and I was in some funky zone, but I don't think so. I like that you mentioned the recent happenings with illegitimate solving and whatnot, but residing on one topic for such a long time (you did this a few times here) was somewhat of a drain, and definitely repetitive.
To repeat: don't focus too much on one thing for too long. It gets dull.

Having five people compared to the normal three was a huge jump. Although Macky and Thom didn't talk very much compared to the others, the focus on four faces and five voices compared to just three voices was a bit too much. Maybe this was just me, but four people would definitely be ample for this, if not back to three.

I liked previous episodes a lot.
This episode was a bit of a disappointment. Whether this was over-hype or just a funky format that I'm being pissy about, I'm not sure, but it did not strike me as fun as a normal episode.

Before I beat a dead horse here: I enjoyed the episode, but it was not to the quality I'm used to from you guys. I really think this was due to too much going on ('noise'), and spending too much time on the same topics.

-statue


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> This was posted after noting that I was one of the few people that actually thought this episode was significantly worse than a usual one.
> 
> I don't really enjoy being a party pooper, but I'm sure others agree; at the very least, I know one person does.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2011)

for reference:


Spoiler






akang said:


> Ionno
> read your thing
> it seems completely backwards to me





statue said:


> Yeah
> most people seeemed to enjoy it
> for those reasons





akang said:


> like
> no like
> those reasons u complain about
> are the things that i think were focused more on





statue said:


> I don't konw
> I just felt like it dragged on
> I could have been in a funky mood





akang said:


> that's live stream though
> u are not at ur leisure to stop and play
> that may be it





statue said:


> maybe
> but I usually listen to them in one sitting
> yeah





akang said:


> maybe it was the video
> after listening only for 19
> i can see how it can drag along
> but i dont wanna move on unless we've discussed it





statue said:


> maybe video
> I'll just listen next time
> It just felt like one lump of conversation, rather than short segments. I think 5min breaks with music would help a lot to divide conversation.
> if possible
> not sure





akang said:


> i thought of it
> but imo itll kill the flow
> completely





statue said:


> Meh
> for me, it was too flowy





akang said:


> the first point of like
> "let's complain about noobs, talk about the few people on the show, and try to figure out how to help the entire community!"
> isnt that what every episode is?





statue said:


> I get why you did what you did
> I just don't /personally/ like it
> yes and no
> I don't konw
> it just felt different





akang said:


> well of course
> i went for
> a group of 5 guys having fun
> talking about speedcubing
> ...





statue said:


> Another idea would be to /actually/ talk about cubing ideas. But that would be an entirely different show.
> 
> yea
> 
> ...





I'd like to hear responses specifically about that last part. Opinions?

Kang shall post his response shortly, I believe.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 15, 2011)

Having episodes like that would kinda make me fall asleep somewhat. I can't even stand myself talking about roux for more than 7 minutes. Sure it provides exposition to other methods but man, a whole episode about a method.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2011)

Short episodes. Maybe I'm just insane in being able to talk about something for a long time?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2011)

Talking about cubing ideas wouldn't work, since every new idea gets discussed at length between a few people soon after it's conception usually. You wouldn't be developing, more just explaining to people.

It's annoying to pretend you don't know about something that you're asking about for the sake of the listeners. I do this sometimes already and don't want to have to do it more.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Short episodes. Maybe I'm just insane in being able to talk about something for a long time?


 
I think this is really a personal preference thing. Maybe, like you were saying, every few episodes there would be an episode discussing methods, theory, etc. You can't make everyone happy all the time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah Andrew probably knows a lot more than he's showing. He always asks crap that he likely knows. I do appreciate it, and I'm sure the people who rely on the podcast for cubing information appreciate it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah Andrew probably knows a lot more than he's showing. He always asks crap that he likely knows. I do appreciate it, and I'm sure the people who rely on the podcast for cubing information appreciate it.


 
Being a host has it's responsibilities .


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Usually, I notice that episodes are something along the lines of "Here's what's happening on SpeedSolving!" which frankly, I like. Sure, I browse the forums enough to know what's going on for the most part, and can get peoples' takes on recent ideas floating about, but actually /hearing/ others' reaction is nice. This week had a bit of that, but was much more "let's complain about noobs, talk about the few people on the show, and try to figure out how to help the entire community!" which is fine and all to discuss, but (esp the last point) doesn't seem like the place for this media.
> 
> To me, I've seen CubeCast as a means of entertainment. Maybe it /was/ just as funny and topic-driven as a normal episode, and I was in some funky zone, but I don't think so. I like that you mentioned the recent happenings with illegitimate solving and whatnot, but residing on one topic for such a long time (you did this a few times here) was somewhat of a drain, and definitely repetitive.
> To repeat: don't focus too much on one thing for too long. It gets dull.
> ...


 
I don't know if it's just because I'm the host of the show or what, but I completely disagree with almost everything. Cubecast is and always will be a discussion/entertainment/talk show podcast. The show notes are identical to the previous episodes minus the QQ and puzzler. If discussions lead to some complaining or "problem solving", then it will lead to that. The repetitive part is true to a point, but that comes with discussing anything imo. 

I think having 5 people adds more to the show than it takes away. Everyone already knows the personalities of Thom and I. Having a wider range of opinions to pull from is good. I think once everyone gets used to the new format, it'll be for the best.

Ionno, Thom and I both agree that the format barely changed in episode 20. And we also agree that we really don't know what you're getting at x3.


----------



## teller (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought the episode was about the same quality as previous episodes. I liked the video aspect, and I think the live format actually yielded a better set of listener questions.

But man...it sure seems like we live in the stone age with all the freezing and malfunctioning video. None of that is your fault, of course. Software never works right, and I've heard horrible things about Skype, etc. We were supposed to travel to Jupiter 10 years ago...and where's my jetpack?! Sigh...

One thing that is a problem with 5 people is that the audio distortions that occur when people talk at the same time is increased. But on the whole, it wasn't too much worse than usual.

I don't miss the quickfire questions.

anyway...enjoyed the show!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I really think this was due to ... spending too much time on the same topics.


 


StachuK1992 said:


> Maybe I'm just insane in being able to talk about something for a long time?


 
Clarify. It looks like a contradiction but I feel like you mean something else.

My thoughts on the show-

I would have ordered the topics differently. Macky/David intros first, then robot, then Simon, then Sebastian. Holding off the introduction of the people on the show until over an hour into the show felt weird, I think that sort of thing should always come first. Once there is only one new person per week, then intro segments won't take as long. The 3 discussion topics are then ordered by importance and the amount of discussion material. I think the opening topic should be more lighthearted.

Stachu- after explaining advanced PBL methods for 5 minutes I can say that even if you were able to talk about L2LK for 30 minutes you would not enjoy doing it. It's not really possible to have a driven and interesting method-based discussion with this kind of format.



teller said:


> But man...it sure seems like we live in the stone age with all the freezing and malfunctioning video. None of that is your fault, of course. Software never works right, and I've heard horrible things about Skype, etc.



Yeah group video chat is a relatively new Skype feature as far as I know. I was asked to rate the performance of the function after the call ended, so its pretty clearly still under development and should improve with time. My freeze definitely came at the worst possible time, as my explanations of 2x2 methods depended on having video :/


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I would have ordered the topics differently. Macky/David intros first, then robot, then Simon, then Sebastian. Holding off the introduction of the people on the show until over an hour into the show felt weird, I think that sort of thing should always come first. Once there is only one new person per week, then intro segments won't take as long. The 3 discussion topics are then ordered by importance and the amount of discussion material. I think the opening topic should be more lighthearted.


 
Yea, I agree on that now that I think about it. I'll do a better job of that.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

loved the show!

but I would like to see yall talk about new puzzles being sold. I haven't seen this on the show and its something I'm interested in.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> just suggesting: talk about new puzzles being sold. I haven't seen this on the show and its something I'm interested in.


 
I'm sure Andrew would love it if we talked about new skewb mods XD


----------



## Escher (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought it was a great episode, and despite what other people seem to be saying I found the most entertaining part of the show to be the discussion of the function of speedsolving/pwning nubs/ways to compile info well.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 16, 2011)

Though I still like listening to the podcasts in audio format when I am multitasking, it felt far more normal to be eating in front of a video than a straight audio format. Hopefully this format will become more frequent.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe we need to make a CubeCast episode that talks about how we should stop bashing people on speedsolving. The forums can be such a harsh place...

(Fine I admit it! I am a postwhore!)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe we need to make a CubeCast episode that talks about how we should stop bashing people on speedsolving. The forums can be such a harsh place...
> 
> (Fine I admit it! I am a postwhore!)


 
Agreed and I can't name anybody that isnt... well I know very informative people like that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2011)

If you were to read before you post, and don't post idiotic things, and we wouldn't flame.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe we need to make a CubeCast episode that talks about how we should stop bashing people on speedsolving. The forums can be such a harsh place...
> 
> (Fine I admit it! I am a postwhore!)


 
The internet in general is a harsh place :3.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Maybe we need to make a CubeCast episode that talks about how we should stop bashing people on speedsolving. The forums can be such a harsh place...
> 
> (Fine I admit it! I am a postwhore!)


 
Usually those _harsh_ people are correct and probably know what they are saying. e.g. Kirjava


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 21, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Usually those _harsh_ people are correct and probably know what they are saying. e.g. Kirjava


 
Yeah He's okay, he gives knowledge, but just the idiots out there!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Yeah He's okay, he gives knowledge, but just the idiots out there!


 
I think you accidentally a grammar.


----------



## timeless (Jun 21, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I think you accidentally a grammar.


 
whats the feliks article mentioned in the cubecast? cant seem to find it


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

timeless said:


> whats the feliks article mentioned in the cubecast? cant seem to find it


 
Its in the show notes. Go to cubecastpodcast.com to find the link


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2011)

I have something a little fun planned for the preshow. Maybe I'll be able to do it if the sound/stream check goes well :3.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 24, 2011)

That should be interesting.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for doing this cubecast on my b-day  idk if i can make this one.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Ima be streaming some sc2 for fun @ http://www.justin.tv/cubecast. Medium Masters Zerg :3


----------



## Stefan (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubecast without cubes I want my money back.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 25, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Cubecast without cubes I want my money back.


 
What money?


----------



## timeless (Jun 25, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Ima be streaming some sc2 for fun @ http://www.justin.tv/cubecast. Medium Masters Zerg :3


 
will there be live commentating


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 26, 2011)

Argh, I can't watch it live . Will the video stay on the site so I can watch it the next day?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Ep 21 tomorrow 4:30 PM EST @ www.justin.tv/cubecast. It shall be an interesting episode... :3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype

I shall be watching as always.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll tune in if I remember


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill be there after my pitching lesson is done. Then after I go swimming.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be on Skype, waiting anxiously :3.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

That will be 22.30h tonight for most of Western Europe.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## tx789 (Jun 27, 2011)

IN New Zealand around 7 am in the morning my school starts at 9 and finishes at 12 so Year 8 can visit. So I will listen to afeter I get home


----------



## izovire (Jun 27, 2011)

I might be able to watch today... yay (very excited yay)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Only 3 more hours :3


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 27, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Argh, I can't watch it live . Will the video stay on the site so I can watch it the next day?



The last live podcast could be rewatched. So, I believe this podcast shall follow in similar pursuit.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 27, 2011)

*spreading word*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

HYPE!!!!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

is it on in 45 ish mins?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> is it on in 45 ish mins?



Yes in about half an hour.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2011)

40 mins

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Owen (Jun 27, 2011)

Yay! I actually will be able to watch this!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 27, 2011)

21:50


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH K-POP


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

TEAM BLD: D B U B U' D2 B2 D R2 L D' R2 D R2 U2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 U R' L' D2 L'

Got lost with some E and Q moves...


----------



## Owen (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool. I'm not a nub.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 27, 2011)

Who is the next guest? My computer jammed right when you said it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Who is the next guest? My computer jammed right when you said it.



Chris Hardwick was mentioned as a possible guest.

The team BLD was almost as fail as this beer-infused solution:

TEAM BLD scramble: D B U B U' D2 B2 D R2 L D' R2 D R2 U2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 U R' L' D2 L'

R B' R U' R2 U R2 U B2 L' B2
U' B L' U2 L U B2 R U B2 D B D' 
D' R D R'
L' B' L B' L' B2 L B U'
U2 B' L' B R2 B' L B R2 U2


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Sort of a rough/sketchy episodes with all the drops and what not. It was unfortunate that John was dropped for almost half the episode. I will do a better job of preparing next episode :\. The mp3 and everything will be uploaded tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 28, 2011)

A netbook is the term for a laptop without a CD drive


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 28, 2011)

Technical difficulties aside, this was the greatest episode of all time




Cubenovice said:


> TEAM BLD scramble: D B U B U' D2 B2 D R2 L D' R2 D R2 U2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 U R' L' D2 L'
> 
> R B' R U' R2 U R2 U B2 L' B2
> U' B L' U2 L U B2 R U B2 D B D'
> ...



I may have said some odd things, but I definitely didn't say that.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 28, 2011)

So I missed the live broadcast because
A) I forgot halfway through.
B) I was busy.

But I just finished the recorded video, fun episode guys. Despite the numerous technical difficulties, it was still enjoyable and had some funny moments.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2011)

Just listened to the CubeCast episode made after mine, which is when I stopped listening (as I wasn't cubing a lot), and damn, Chris Tran's voice is sexy. XD


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 9, 2011)

Does any body know how to find ep. 21 because I can't find it any where.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 9, 2011)

These sound really great, I should start listening to these more often.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, but WTF happened? Did I miss something? I haven't heard anything in a month.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Sorry to bump this, but WTF happened? Did I miss something? I haven't heard anything in a month.


 
Same thoughts


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll just say that I completely ignored CC as a way for me to not "burnout" in addition to other reasons. I'm sorry for not informing you guys about this. I plan on starting things back up soon, assuming the other hosts aren't too pissed at me D:


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 30, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'll just say that I completely ignored CC as a way for me to not "burnout" in addition to other reasons. I'm sorry for not informing you guys about this. I plan on starting things back up soon, assuming the other hosts aren't too pissed at me D:


 
Just drink some 5 hour energy


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 30, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'll just say that I completely ignored CC as a way for me to not "burnout" in addition to other reasons. I'm sorry for not informing you guys about this. I plan on starting things back up soon, assuming the other hosts aren't too pissed at me D:


 
As long as the fun keeps on coming


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2011)

Bumping this post:


Sa967St said:


> Alright so, who wants a Cubecast montage for episodes 11-20?
> When I did it last time for episodes 1-10, it took a loooooooong time. I'll do it again, if I get help. If for each episode we have one person to re-listen to it and keep track of the best/funniest clips, it'd be really helpful. Who wants to help?
> Also I have better video/audio editing software now, so the transitions won't suck nearly as much as they did last time.


I've started, and so far I've gone through episodes 11 and 12. If anyone wants to help me by re-listening to any of the episodes and picking out clips, please message me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Bumping this post:
> 
> I've started, and so far I've gone through episodes 11 and 12. If anyone wants to help me by re-listening to any of the episodes and picking out clips, please message me.


 
I was actually thinking about doing this, because I wasn't sure if you were or not. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 2, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Does any body know how to find ep. 21 because I can't find it any where.


 
Bump because I want to listen to it.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 11, 2011)

Whaattt? Episode 21 is uploaded? HOW?!?!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Whaattt? Episode 21 is uploaded? HOW?!?!


 
The video was deleted from youtube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 13, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Whaattt? Episode 21 is uploaded? HOW?!?!


 
What do you mean?

edit: Why did I see the in the new posts!?

edit2: fail


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 14, 2011)

Updated with Episode 21!

Follow/join these links to keep up to date with the show! I am* more likely *to respond posts to the Twitter/Facebook rather than the show's email .
Twitter 
Facebook Group
TwitchTV Livestream

Episode 22 will be *soon!* It will cover major news from the past month including US 2011~


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2011)

its about time.

edit: video version has been removed because too long.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> its about time.
> 
> edit: video version has been removed because too long.


 
I'm trying to find another location to upload this. Input would be appreciated.


----------



## timeless (Aug 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'm trying to find another location to upload this. Input would be appreciated.


 
www.veoh.com is good


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'm trying to find another location to upload this. Input would be appreciated.



How long was the video? I know most channels now can upload videos up to 5 hours, but you have to upload other videos and keep the channel copyright free for a while before you can upload 5 hour videos.


I dont like the episodes anymore, I prefer the old format because I just do. Not going to listen to future episodes.



Spoiler


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> How long was the video? I know most channels now can upload videos up to 5 hours, but you have to upload other videos and keep the channel copyright free for a while before you can upload 5 hour videos.
> 
> 
> I dont like the episodes anymore, I prefer the old format because I just do. Not going to listen to future episodes.
> ...


 
What about it is throwing you off?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 20, 2011)

So I'm trying to get Breandan Vallance on the show. :3 Hopefully the new episode is Thursday!


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 20, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> So I'm trying to get Breandan Vallance on the show. :3 Hopefully the new episode is Thursday!


 
go go go breandan.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 23, 2011)

New Episode!

August 25th. 3PM EST, 12PM PST, 8PM UK.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 23, 2011)

who's gonna be on?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2011)

waffo def


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 23, 2011)

not me.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 23, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> not me.


 
What!?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 23, 2011)

3pm? That's 2 for me, still in school and dont get home until around 3. Maybe I'll catch the last hour. I suspect a lot of people in the US will have the same issue, esp west coast. Can't please everyone though.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see 3:00 p.m. EST as a problem. You could just wake up early.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't see 3:00 p.m. EST as a problem. You could just wake up early.


 
It's called school. And it just happens that some people are going to be in it.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> It's called school. And it just happens that some people are going to be in it.


 
Oh yeah, sorry. School starts in September for me, different for everyone.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 24, 2011)

And work (as in my case).

Owait, I just realized, I don't work a double shift Thursday. I'll be joining, assuming I remember. Someone remind me :3.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 24, 2011)

Episode is delayed by a week because of a few scheduling issues all around. BUT, we will have Breandon Vallance as a guest . September 1st!


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 3pm? That's 2 for me, still in school and dont get home until around 3. Maybe I'll catch the last hour. I suspect a lot of people in the US will have the same issue, esp west coast. Can't please everyone though.


 
Yes because the U.S is the most important place in the world. And the rest of the world should suffer so that the U.S can confortably watch.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Recording time has been changed to Sunday 2PM EST so that more people can tune in :3.

Be sure to follow http://www.twitch.tv/cubecast and the twitter account http://twitter.com/#!/CubeCastPodcast!


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Is is possible that you could do it on Saturday? It might be something for the people in my TTW competition to listen to as they're solving


----------



## Hershey (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool testing music.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 1, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Is is possible that you could do it on Saturday? It might be something for the people in my TTW competition to listen to as they're solving


 
None of the hosts can do it on saturday


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

Aww...and I can't host it on Sunday (well possibly, working out my schedule)


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, Breandon Vallance is the special guest for the next episode :3


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll finally be able to make it to the live show! Thanks for all the rescheduling, we appreciate it. I'm looking forward to the show!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 3, 2011)

YA'LL EXCITED?! Hopefully no technical difficulties tomorrow...


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 3, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> YA'LL EXCITED?! Hopefully no technical difficulties tomorrow...


 
yey, what time is it UK?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 4, 2011)

Andrew, are you still interested in quickfire questions, or is it easier to just do it live?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 4, 2011)

Going live soon at www.twitchtv.com/cubecast


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 4, 2011)

IT BEGINS.


EDIT: andrew getting spammed for quiet mic:



Spoiler



[19:29] <David|> andrew is sooooo quiet
[19:29] <c`nny> ya
[19:29] <c`nny> :/
[19:29] <MLSTRM_Cubecast> and thom is really loud...
[19:29] <c`nny> AndrewKang: UR MIC IS REARRY QUIET D:
[19:29] <MLSTRM_Cubecast> AndrewKang: louder dammit
[19:29] <c`nny> lolsound
[19:29] <c`nny> xD
[19:29] == Jostle [[email protected]] has joined #rubik
[19:29] == mode/#rubik [+v Jostle] by ChanServ
[19:29] <izovire> yeah louder
[19:30] <Piecez> CPcatapilla: D doesn't even move any piece involved
[19:30] <izovire> I can hear the PINGS
[19:30] <+Jostle> Kirjava: ping
[19:30] <Piecez> wtf?
[19:30] <Piecez> same
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <+Jostle> AndrewKang: ya speakup
[19:30] <David|> LOLANDREW
[19:30] <c`nny> lololol
[19:30] <izovire> AndrewKang LOL
[19:30] <c`nny> nooooob
[19:30] <c`nny> xD
[19:30] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <MortenArborg> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: n
[19:30] <izovire> this is #rubik
[19:30] <Chipolata> Andrewkang
[19:30] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <MLSTRM_Cubecast> AndrewKang: its IRC FOOL
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <MortenArborg> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <c`nny> hahaha
[19:30] <c`nny> hahaha
[19:30] <izovire> AndrewKang
[19:30] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <+Jostle> harharhar
[19:30] <Chipolata> LOL
[19:30] <Piecez> Athefre: 
[19:30] <+Jostle> AndrewKang:
[19:30] <Chipolata> Andrewkang :
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:30] <Chipolata> Andrewkang
[19:30] <Piecez> AndrewKang: 
[19:31] <c`nny> AndrewKang: 
[19:31] <David|> he's still too quiet!
[19:31] <c`nny> aww
[19:31] <Chipolata> Andrewkang !
[19:31] <MortenArborg> AndrewKang: 
[19:31] <izovire> ,Tell AndrewKang you have a ,tell waiting
[19:31] <David|> AndrewKang: speak up
[19:31] <Athefre> lol Piecez
[19:31] <MortenArborg> AndrewKang: 
[19:31] <c`nny> he turned it down
[19:31] <c`nny> xD
[19:31] <c`nny> that was awesome
[19:31] <Chipolata> AndrewKang:
[19:31] <+Jostle> inb4 andrew leaving
[19:31] <Piecez> haha yeah
[19:31] <+Jostle> AndrewKang:
[19:31] <izovire> I've had enough
[19:31] <c`nny> thom's mic is sexy today
[19:31] <+Jostle> thom is sexy today
[19:31] <c`nny> today's a red letter day
[19:31] <+Jostle> nah, you're fine


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2011)

Stefan Screen


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 4, 2011)

AHHHHHH DIDN'T REALIZE IT WAS ALREADY TIME FOR IT. GOGOGO SELF.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 4, 2011)

Imo the best live show so far. Breandan was an awesome guest!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great show. I was slightly zoning out when my name was mentioned. It was on the subject of MM song. What exactly was it?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice show, just got there in time.

Unfortunately missed a few bits because of kids fighting instead of sleeping...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2011)

went to the store...forgot about show ;-;


----------



## JyH (Sep 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Great show. I was slightly zoning out when my name was mentioned. It was on the subject of MM song. What exactly was it?


 
Something about the winners not performing the MM song at Nats.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> Something about the winners not performing the MM song at Nats.


 
If this is so, I was never asked .

I did perform it live in front of a few people (Sarah, Statue, his gf, Justin) while waiting for a Megabus in Pittsburgh.


----------



## David1994 (Sep 4, 2011)

Damn missed it...


----------



## timeless (Sep 6, 2011)

dam always forget these podcasts


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 7, 2011)

Mp3 version is out ~


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahh, thanks! I missed the live show because I was out for lunch :3
I'm looking forward to listening.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 8, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mp3 version is out ~


 
THANK. YOU. !


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2011)

Ugh, this was so painful to listen to. The show wasn't bad, of course, but Andrew's mic was SOOOOO quiet compared to the others. D:


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Ugh, this was so painful to listen to. The show wasn't bad, of course, but Andrew's mic was SOOOOO quiet compared to the others. D:


 
There was a setting problem that I didn't know about. It will be fixed for sure next episode.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2011)

MONTAGE DONE.


----------



## JyH (Sep 13, 2011)

^^Just started listening to it. I lol'd at "ShengShou 2x2? So is that Vincent Sheu's cube?"
Nice job putting together this 25 minute montage!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2011)

25 mins wow, it doesn't seem that long. 
I tried to condense everything, so it's fast-paced and the transitions between different clips are quick. If anyone wants the "planning" to know which clips are from which episode and stuff, message me.

Thanks to Andy, Stachu, Anthony and WEB for the help. :3


----------



## Hershey (Sep 13, 2011)

"Marry one, screw one, kill one".

Which episode was that from?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2011)

Hershey said:


> "Marry one, screw one, kill one".
> 
> Which episode was that from?


 
Joey's episode (17th), at ~1:06:40.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 13, 2011)

We should have Harris Chan for the next episode!


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2011)

Hehe, I can't imagine the amount of time you put into that. Great listen, thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 14, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Thanks to Andy, Stachu, Anthony and WEB for the help. :3


 
I really wished I knew you wanted more clips. I feel like I was too selective and didn't really help you enough.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I really wished I knew you wanted more clips. I feel like I was too selective and didn't really help you enough.


Naaaaaaaaaaaah. I relistened to all of the episodes anyway to hunt for specific things. You guys still helped a lot with the clip finding, it made it a lot easier for me.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 14, 2011)

> Sela



what episode has the "if a cube were a woman how would you handle her? go slow and look ahead" ?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 14, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> what episode has the "if a cube were a woman how would you handle her? go slow and look ahead" ?


Stachu's. Episode 14 at 1:18:40.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 14, 2011)

epic


----------



## tx789 (Sep 14, 2011)

Andrew sounds like an stupid idoit.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 14, 2011)

Just finished listening to the montage. Great compilation and really entertaining. :tu


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 14, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Andrew sounds like an stupid idoit.


 
It tends to happen when I try to force jokes for entertainment. :3 BRING THE HATE.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2011)

If you had scheduled it properly I could have brought more hate than you can handle. Also, more jokes.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 15, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> MONTAGE DONE.


 
Sarah, you're awesome


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 20, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/NothingAwesomeMusic#p/c/EC3E8FCD0449DDE5/5/Xx07CnaVVuI[/video] 

(For Andrew)


----------



## timeless (Sep 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Joey's episode (17th), at ~1:06:40.


 
which episode was about how fast feliks is?
besides the feliks zemdegs episode


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 29, 2011)

timeless said:


> which episode was about how fast feliks is?
> besides the feliks zemdegs episode


Episode 11 at ~0:18:25.


----------



## timeless (Sep 29, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Episode 11 at ~0:18:25.


 
i checked its not that
thom was talking about feliks big cube centers and then andrew is was like daaam


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 29, 2011)

timeless said:


> i checked its not that
> thom was talking about feliks big cube centers and then andrew is was like daaam


Wasn't that from montage 1? I have no idea, other than it was after Chris Hardwick's episode.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 29, 2011)

It says on his interview for the forum that he's a "traveler". How would he have enough money to pay for that and not have a job?


----------



## gasmus (Sep 29, 2011)

I saved up over the years. Whats with the tone?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Thanks to Andy, Stachu, Anthony and WEB for the help. :3


 
Once Anthony does another episode, I'll help out for a future montage. ColonThree


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 1, 2011)

Time for round #2.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 3, 2011)

Going live in under an hour! www.twitchtv.com/cubecast


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2011)

Skype team bld

B' D L B2 U B' L B U' D L2 U2 R2 U R' B' F2 L R F R' F' U' D' R2

F' D2 U B D' L D
R U2 R' U' R2 U R'
R' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R
U (R2 U2 U2 R2) L2 U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
U' L U' L' U L U L'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like to see the audio version for this up soon.


----------



## timeless (Oct 4, 2011)

the video version is cut off at 40mins
http://www.twitch.tv/cubecast/b/296608556
can you upload the 2nd part


----------



## wontolla (Oct 4, 2011)

Darn, this is the first episode I miss.

Very short notice, Mr. Kang!


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha sorry for not showing up Thom


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 4, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Very short notice, Mr. Kang!



Yep...

I checked the cubecast site shortly after Stachu's post and there was no info on an upcoming show.
Then I just missed Andrew's notice yesterday evening.
Also no download links on Cubecast podcast yet 

But I really should not be complaining and say:
* Thank you for going through all this effort to get these podcasts done in the first place.*


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually keep the facebook group and twitter up to date for upcoming shows. I will try and update the website along with that (although the website has the twitter plugin at the side). 

The new show will be uploaded tonight.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys should make a Google+ !


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 10, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> I usually keep the facebook group and twitter up to date for upcoming shows. I will try and update the website along with that (although the website has the twitter plugin at the side).



THX



krnballerzzz said:


> The new show will be uploaded tonight.



Gentle reminder 

Both videos are up on twitch but no mention of this on the website and unfortunately no MP3 either.
Cannot watch the cast at work but would like to listen...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 11, 2011)

A few days ago the recording of the show was deleted along with my games folder, so I've been trying to get things in order again since then. After a few workarounds I was able to get another copy of the recording and will be releasing it tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 11, 2011)

THX for the update, I hope you can get all your data back.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 13, 2011)

23 Uploaded~


----------



## LuckyShadows (Oct 13, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> 23 Uploaded~


 
Yay! ^^


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 14, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> 23 Uploaded~


 
I'm listening to it right now


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 16, 2011)

WHEN IS THE NEW EPISONDE COMINGGGGGGGG


----------



## timeless (Nov 16, 2011)

same i cant wait that long lol
make some episodes


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2011)

The problem with having a person who doesn't keep up with cubing as much anymore as a host means the show can die pretty quickly. I wouldn't expect a new episode unless someone decides to take over.


----------



## Weston (Nov 16, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> The problem with having a person who doesn't keep up with cubing as much anymore as a host means the show can die pretty quickly. I wouldn't expect a new episode unless someone decides to take over.


I nominate Wonie.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2011)

lol you think he'd put that much effort into anything. silly weston.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 16, 2011)

Also the faz is in Australia and there's a big time difference. And Andrew may be playing too much starcraft 2


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 17, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> The problem with having a person who doesn't keep up with cubing as much anymore as a host means the show can die pretty quickly. I wouldn't expect a new episode unless someone decides to take over.


 
Why don't you?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Don't you think he would offered to do it if he wanted to?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2011)

The show had its run, and ended on a good note 
RIP, CCPC.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> The show had its run, and ended on a good note
> RIP, CCPC.


 
No


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 17, 2011)

;_;


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

If podcasts are (temporarily) on hold I think some kind of notice on the CCPC site and an update of the thread title is in order.

I hope they find the time to do some more shows though. Perhaps with a larger interval and go back to audio only if the current format is too time consuming.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I don't mind carrying on. It's just that andrew always organised it, and I'm still always busy.

If andrew no longer wants to do it maybe I should do KirCast.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> If podcasts are (temporarily) on hold I think some kind of notice on the CCPC site and an update of the thread title is in order.
> 
> I hope they find the time to do some more shows though. Perhaps with a larger interval and go back to audio only if the current format is too time consuming.


 
I also think audio only would be better since It's not very entertaining to watch 5 guys with frozen video.
(Thom do it)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wait, so... what happened to Andrew?

O_O



Kirjava said:


> KirCast



Do it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Do it.


 
Wanna be a guest on the show?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Wanna be a guest on the show?



sure



lololol.​


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 18, 2011)

Can I be a guest as some point too please? I know you hate me on the forums but if you'd like to it'd be cool...

Edit: I shouldn't say hate. I mean you dont like the way i act and such.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Can I be a guest as some point too please? I know you hate me on the forums but if you'd like to it'd be cool...


 
Waa? People hate you?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, of course people dislike me on this forum.
Edit: dunno why I haven't ever posted in a cubecast thread before. 
I gotta say, I love the cubecast 

Edit: see my "well i shouldnt say hate" edit.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Yes, of course people dislike me on this forum.
> Edit: dunno why I haven't ever posted in a cubecast thread before.
> I gotta say, I love the cubecast


 
Oh I guess, everyone is hated on. 
The CubeCast is amazing <3 (Awkward heart)


----------



## wontolla (Nov 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Wanna be a guest on the show?


 
You can also have Guimond.

No offence lolben.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Expect an episode by the end of the year? :-

Second montage by Sarah Strong and crew is up~ http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/episodes/


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 8, 2011)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Link fixed :3. Right click and save as.


----------



## SoulSeeker (Dec 9, 2011)

doesnt work for me..


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2011)

finally a new ep to expect since faz should be having holidays since new zealand has (first day a least for my school) and austraila is the closest country. Will it before or after chirstmas


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> Expect an episode by the end of the year? :-


Awesome 
Do you think it'll be a live show, or a regular show?


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 9, 2011)

o look, new episode in the future! :3


----------



## SoulSeeker (Jan 1, 2012)

news?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

SoulSeeker said:


> news?


 
If I recall correctly, the prospective guest wasn't able to record before they went on vacation, and now they're gone for a few weeks.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 1, 2012)

Andrew's broken a promise. </3


----------



## asportking (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry if this is general knowledge by now, but why is the CubeCast website down?


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

asportking said:


> Sorry if this is general knowledge by now, but why is the CubeCast website down?


 Andrew probably didn't renew the website hosting for the month.

You can still access it by typing in cubecast.squarespace.com rather than cubecastpodcast.com.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 29, 2012)

Going to make an announcement tomorrow sometime. So this is the announcement of the announcement.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 29, 2012)

It's all lies, he won't be back tomorrow.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are alive!!!! 
After like 6+ months
I hope you're going to announce when the next episode is, Andrew.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope the announcement is good.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2012)

krnballerzzz said:


> Going to make an announcement tomorrow sometime. So this is the announcement of the announcement.


 
Either there's gonna be a new episode coming up, or you learned how to solve a skewb.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> or you learned how to solve a skewb.


 
And/or he suddenly started to like skewb.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 29, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Either there's gonna be a new episode coming up, or you learned how to solve a skewb.


 
Or cubecast is ending.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Or cubecast is ending.


 
I don't think that cubecast would ever end. He might be passing the job off to someone else?

I stilll want to know how one solves a bacon.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 29, 2012)

As far as I know, I shouldn't divulge any information about the announcement. So I won't


----------



## insane569 (Mar 29, 2012)

aronpm said:


> As far as I know, I shouldn't divulge any information about the announcement. So I won't


 
You dare hold information from us?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't wait for the announcement


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 29, 2012)

www.cubecastpodcast.com

While you guys are at it... http://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/rjsmj/hey_rcubers_andrew_kang_from_cubecast_podcast_here/ <- upvote~


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 29, 2012)

P.S. This mp3 will most likely disappear next week. Get it while it's still here~

wat

"The season no one ever really wanted."



Spoiler



Our next guest is Brest. What's his last name?
LOL


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

0.o 

I love it!

(You should do a segment on ponies  )


----------



## teller (Apr 4, 2012)

Andrew, it's sick that you didn't know how popular the podcast was/is. The multiple host/guest video format was NOT an improvement because it barely worked and there were too many voices. But it was 10x better than nothing. Talk about cubing, let Thom tell you what's going on, and engage your guests and you've got gold.


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 4, 2012)

Really hope the show comes back. Even if it's not as often, it is still very enjoyable!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

teller said:


> The multiple host/guest video format was NOT an improvement because it barely worked and there were too many voices.


 
It was quite good for us making the show as it kept the flow a lot easier.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> It was quite good for us making the show as it kept the flow a lot easier.


 
I think having a good show is better than having an easily made show.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> I think having a good show is better than having an easily made show.


 
k we'll struggle through and give up again because we find it too hard and the show will finish and everyone will blame it on you THANKS ARON


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> k we'll struggle through and give up again because we find it too hard and the show will finish and everyone will blame it on you THANKS ARON


 
If it was so hard to record with 2 people, why did it die after switching to the 'easier' format?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

aronpm said:


> If it was so hard to record with 2 people, why did it die after switching to the 'easier' format?


 
Because andrew went to play starcraft.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Because andrew went to play starcraft.



lol.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.justin.tv/cubecast WE'RE LIVE


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 4, 2012)

Great show. Androux said the next show would be in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2012)

inb4 6 month gap


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 4, 2012)

would not be surprised honestly.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 4, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> would not be surprised honestly.


 
That's terrible! Boooo.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 4, 2012)

New episode is up!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG 11-20 montage is hilarious!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2012)

you forgot to bleep out Brest's name.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> you forgot to bleep out Brest's name.


 
The first few bleeps were for the joke. The rest I didn't need to bleep :3


----------



## tx789 (Apr 5, 2012)

Finally 
also I sent in a email with a list of ideas for guests

and here's another Kevin Hays


----------



## irontwig (Apr 5, 2012)

If reconstructing the scramble is harder than the solve, then be my guest:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ruction-thread&p=645288&viewfull=1#post645288


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

How dare you say ice hockey is bad. *flips table and rage quits*


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone you guys wanna see as the next guest?


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 12, 2012)

What about this Kirjava guy?
Seems he's knows quite a bit about all kinds of methods.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 12, 2012)

Robert Yau.
Cos Awesome, and UK


----------



## aronpm (Apr 12, 2012)

robert yau


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zane


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been a full week and I had no idea there was a new podcast with Brest. :/
Welp, shows how much I lurk around here anymore. I'll have to listen at a later time, but I'm sure it'll be a good one.


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 13, 2012)

Zane, Lucas Garron and 5BLD. Also Phil Yu, but he might not have time with running his store.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 13, 2012)

Aron.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 13, 2012)

aron so that we can make fun of his voice based on something other than that radio broadcast


----------



## timeless (Apr 13, 2012)

jskyler


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 13, 2012)

David d-bone Woner


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 13, 2012)

5bld


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 15, 2012)

Lucas Garron would be awesome, although any guest would be awesome (it's CubeCast, after all!).


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

Episode 24 Team SkypeBLD



Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F U2 B L' F2 D' U2 R U R' F' L

y2 D R L2 U' // two 2x2x1 (4)
y r' R' U r' // siamese XXcross (4/8)
L U2 L' R U' R' // 3rd pair (6/14)
y R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (7/21)
R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // COLL (10/31)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2 // EPLL (8/39)
View at alg.garron.us





Spoiler: 2nd solve



B D' R F2 L2 U' L B D' L' F R2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 B R2 D2 L2

y' D R F D' L // cross (5)
L' U2 L y' R' U2 R // 1st pair (6/11)
R U R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (7/18)
L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L // 3rd pair (7/25)
U R' D' r U r' D R2 U R' // EOLS (10/35)
U' L F R' F' L' F R F' U' // COLL (10/45)
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 21, 2012)

Jskyler


----------



## Moops (Apr 21, 2012)

Zane


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 21, 2012)

5BLD


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2012)

Gaetan
Lars Petrus
Lars Vandenbergh
Heise
Dan Harris
Dan Brown
Ron
Ton
Odder
Marcell
Morwen Thistlethwaite
David singmaster
Gilles Roux
Jaap
Guus
Jessica


----------



## irontwig (Apr 21, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Gaetan
> Lars Petrus
> Lars Vandenbergh
> Heise
> ...


 
+1
Fredlund
Goljan
Waterman


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 21, 2012)

Jskyler


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rob Yau.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 21, 2012)

gotta be jskyler


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 21, 2012)

Brest again.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 22, 2012)

Odder.
Chris Olson.

Story Time!

So in an older episode, you guys said that you couldn't wait for a day that a whole family sit's down and listens to Cubecast. 
Well, mine did, and they liked it...


----------



## cubernya (Apr 22, 2012)

pjk


----------



## krnballerzzz (Apr 23, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Odder.
> Chris Olson.
> 
> Story Time!
> ...


 
What.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 23, 2012)

wasn't it the first


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2012)

Any news on the next episode?


----------



## Mollerz (May 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Any news on the next episode?



Next week. ™

~Andrew Kang


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jul 10, 2012)

What has happened to the podcast? The site is down and I can't access any of the old episodes …


----------



## tx789 (Jul 10, 2012)

AdamJaffrey said:


> What has happened to the podcast? The site is down and I can't access any of the old episodes …



Go on i-tunes, anyway it another 6 month break or something. Blame Andrew


----------



## AdamJaffrey (Jul 10, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Go on i-tunes, anyway it another 6 month break or something. Blame Andrew



iTunes sources the podcast feed from its original location, i.e. the website. If the website is down, you cannot access episodes through iTunes either.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 6, 2012)

Is cubecast dead? I really enjoyed listening. Is there anything planned for an episode?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 6, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Is cubecast dead? I really enjoyed listening. Is there anything planned for an episode?



I wouldn't expect anything new.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 6, 2012)

I saw this thread come up on the home page and I thought "Wait, really? CubeCast is coming back? That's almost too good to be true!"

Apparently it was.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2012)

What would people think if me and 1 or 2 other people brought cubecast back? We'd probably still have Kir, but considering that Andrew has dropped off the face of the earth again, probably not him.
Thoughts?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> What would people think if me and 1 or 2 other people brought cubecast back? We'd probably still have Kir, but considering that Andrew has dropped off the face of the earth again, probably not him.
> Thoughts?



Of course people would like that. But if you and Thom did that, would you add another person as host? I think it's better if there's some geographic diversity in there.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> What would people think if me and 1 or 2 other people brought cubecast back? We'd probably still have Kir, but considering that Andrew has dropped off the face of the earth again, probably not him.
> Thoughts?



That would be awesome! You could call it "Cubecast take 2"


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think people would be so much happier if you had a co-host who was american, like me


----------



## SittingDeath (Oct 7, 2012)

I would love to get the show back. One way or the other


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Of course people would like that. But if you and Thom did that, would you add another person as host? I think it's better if there's some geographic diversity in there.



How would you feel about doing it?
As it stands, this is just floating ideas really, but I really would like to get it back up again.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> How would you feel about doing it?



Doubt he'd want to, I make him feel really awkward


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I've been asking around and it looks like its going to be Me, Kir and Brest as co-hosts, at least for now, and we're thinking about joey as a first guest.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Escher (Oct 7, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Doubt he'd want to, I make him feel really awkward



Semi-troll flirting ftw <3


----------



## SittingDeath (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sv: CubeCast Podcast Thread - Episode 24 released!*

go go go would be great


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 7, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well, I've been asking around and it looks like its going to be Me, Kir and Brest as co-hosts, at least for now, and we're thinking about joey as a first guest.
> What do you guys think?



Great idea! It would be great to have a cubing podcast going again.


----------



## frankvanhoof (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, I resurrect the Cube cast!


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 8, 2012)

I would just like to add, Kir is a good lap sitter. No need to feel afraids.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Doubt he'd want to, I make him feel really awkward




That's not true. Kir was just kinda out there. I appreciated the hug <3

I'd love to do it.

Edit: Or Brest <3 But he's British D: (I think)


----------



## tx789 (Oct 8, 2012)

Andrew is just dropped

still more cubecast it benn to long


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2012)

A quick update on how things stand:
We will be recording our first episode this monday at 7PM BST. 
Me and Austin Reed will be hosting, and the guest will be Thom Barlow (Kirjava). If you want to give us Quickfire Questions for either of the hosts, or questions for Thom, please PM them to one of the hosts (for Kirjava) and to "the other host" for one of the hosts, and we will go through and choose some for the episode.
The episode won't be broadcast live, and the recording should go up soon after we record the episode, depending on where we upload it to. (It won't be the cubecast site, that seems to have gone down with Andrew). Hopefully you will all enjoy it, and we can keep making some episodes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking forward to it!

Regarding the (especially the quickfire) questions: posting them in the open might not be the best way to go. 
Perhaps PM them to one of the hosts (for Kirjava) and to "the other host" for one of the hosts


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 11, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Regarding the (especially the quickfire) questions: posting them in the open is might not be the best way to go.
> Perhaps PM them to one of the hosts (for Kirjava) and to "the other host" for one of the hosts



True, although the PM box will fill pretty quickly :/
But yeah, this is a better Idea. ^DO this to send a question guys, just make sure you indicate in the title that it is a question.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2012)

When/If you get a site up and running can you upload the old episodes as well?
I have a few missing and can't download them from Andrew's site or iTunes.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 11, 2012)

Where will the recording go?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2012)

Talk to Lucas about getting a *.cubing.net account.
cubecast.cubing.net maybe? Not sure what you'd want your prefix to be.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 11, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Talk to Lucas about getting a *.cubing.net account.
> cubecast.cubing.net maybe? Not sure what you'd want your prefix to be.



Or you could try and get ahold of Andrew and pay him for cubecast.com


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know where else to ask this:
i recently got a new iPod touch and in the process of backing up my old one, all of my podcasts were deleted. I can't seem to find CubeCast anywhere! Does anyone know how to find the episodes? or does anyone have a digital file of the show they could send me? I really enjoy the show! To bad its dead... I still like to listen to the old episodes though.
Thanks in advamce!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I don't know where else to ask this:
> i recently got a new iPod touch and in the process of backing up my old one, all of my podcasts were deleted. I can't seem to find CubeCast anywhere! Does anyone know how to find the episodes? or does anyone have a digital file of the show they could send me? I really enjoy the show! To bad its dead... I still like to listen to the old episodes though.
> Thanks in advamce!



I was wondering the same thing. My new ipod doesn't have the episodes and I can't figure out how to get the files. 
I got some of the episodes from youtube after basically downloading and adding it on to my ipod.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I was wondering the same thing. My new ipod doesn't have the episodes and I can't figure out how to get the files.
> I got some of the episodes from youtube after basically downloading and adding it on to my ipod.




Look in the season 2 thread I have uploaded the the first 10 episodes and have the next 7


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 4, 2013)

Bump

http://www.facebook.com/CubecastPodcast


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2013)

I wish andrew would hurry, I have ranting to do.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I wish andrew would hurry, I have ranting to do.



Answer my messages and perhaps we could get things underway lol.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2013)

I do answer your messages, i just don't check facebook often.

I'm much more likely to reply here.


----------

